# Team Naughties



## RaeRae

Team Naughties is up and running LOL!!! :dust:

This is basically a group for anyone who started TTC in January 2009, especially the people that posted on the first month TTC thread started by Mork.

In this thread we can keep up with who get their :bfp:, when the :witch: is due and of course, the dreaded 2ww and symptom spotting!

Ok first of all then I think we need a list of when everyone is due to see what results we get!!! 


PHP:

[URL=https://www.sparklee.com][IMG]https://img801.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2009/02/21/2d47d61ccce7e93b4cab97034a23d218.gif[/IMG][/URL]


^^ This is the link to the team signature. Copy it and paste it in your signature box!

I'm going to delete dates on the list about once a week otherwise they'd go on forever! 

FEB

FEB :bfp:'s MrsR, dizzy1, trinitydm, aimee-lou, helz81, Razcox, Laura H, RaeRae, Polaris

27 - polaris :bfp:, nineena
28 - tori_cottier

MARCH

01 - Lil Pixie
02 - trying4babsy 
03 - Summer Breeze, rainbowzebra2, henlo5, ToxicBunny
04 - 
05 - 
06 - Freyasmum
07 - 
08 - cazd, seasaw
09 - Butterfly1984
10 -
11 - pipkintyler 
12 -
13 - msmith
14 - 
15 - 
16 - 
17 - 
18 - 
19 - topazicatzbet
20 - blondie
21 - 
22 - caitlenc
23 - 
24 - 
25 - 
26 - 
27 - 
28 - 
29 -
30 - 
31 -


----------



## Wishfull

Hey RaeRae great thread.

Me and other half just started trying this month and we will be testing if there is no sign the witch on the 3rd feb.

Can you send me the link please for a team naughties sign:hug:


----------



## MrsR

can't see the signature... but would love to join the thread xx i started ttc on jan 19th xx 

:dust: to everyone! x


----------



## RaeRae

Do you know when you're gona test Mrs R so we can put it up?


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Hey! :wave:
Thans RaeRae! I thought that as one of the late starters in January that it'ld be a while til I followed. 
Could u send me a link to the team banner please :hugs:
Sending lots of :dust: to all the fellow members for a :bfp: soon
xxx


----------



## ree

:hugs: Hi can I join? Testing 2nd Feb if I can wait that long!!! Oh and please can you send me the signature 

Lets hope we all get :bfp: soon!!

:dust: to everyone


----------



## MrsR

should be testing 13th ... if i can hold out :D


----------



## MrsR

:D check out my sig :D cheers 4 the link RaeRae xxxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Whoops, due 22 feb :dohh:


----------



## trinitydm

Will be testing Feb 14 if :witch: doesn't show up on the 13th...Friday the 13th...EEK!


----------



## RaeRae

MrsR said:


> should be testing 13th ... if i can hold out :D

I was terrible this month lol!!! I vowed to everyone I was gonna wait to test til the thursday after I was due and I think I tested every single day from when I was late LOL!


----------



## maka888

can I join?? 

:witch: is due today or tomorrow. so far no sign of her but bfn yesterday and today :(


----------



## RaeRae

Of course maka888! It's basically anyone that has just started TTC in end of Dec/Jan coz we'll all be on similar cycles and we can all support each other through it!


----------



## maka888

Thanks Rae!!!


----------



## MrsR

RaeRae said:


> MrsR said:
> 
> 
> should be testing 13th ... if i can hold out :D
> 
> I was terrible this month lol!!! I vowed to everyone I was gonna wait to test til the thursday after I was due and I think I tested every single day from when I was late LOL!Click to expand...

its a nightmare is't it? knowing it could show early!!!!! i've got loads of internet cheapies so knowing me i won't be able to resist from 7dpo!!!! :rofl:


----------



## RaeRae

Hahaha thats what I did!!! I tried 2 FRER and then bought a load of cheapies. I've got 8 tests sitting in my bathroom for next month LOL!!!

I was 9 days later than expected this month but to be honest after only coming off the pill in December I think I was pretty lucky only to be out by that much. I'm not entirely sure of my cycle at the moment so I'm just gonna be a sex pest for a month and then hopefully test on the 1st of March coz it's St David's Day and me and OH are extremely Welsh LOL!


----------



## MrsR

good luck!!! wouldn't that be an amazing :bfp: for you!!! xxx :D


----------



## griff2b

The :witch:should be here around the Feb 23rd for me. Can I have the logo please? xxxx


----------



## RaeRae

Ok griff2b I'll put you on the list!! Good luck!


----------



## topazicatzbet

:witch: is due 15th for me, gonna try not to test! 
i want a team naughties sig please.


----------



## RaeRae

MrsR said:


> good luck!!! wouldn't that be an amazing :bfp: for you!!! xxx :D

It would be brill! My OH is very patriotic so he'd be really happy. Just gotta hope I get my :bfp:


----------



## polaris

Hi RaeRae,

thanks a million for setting up this thread! I love the logo, it looks really well! It will be so nice to be able to keep up with how everyone is doing and hopefully see lots of :bfp::bfp::bfp:

I'm not too sure what my cycle is like either cos I just came off the pill too. I like your idea of being a sex pest for the month! 
My last cycle was 34 days so I am not going to test until after that. Based on that :witch: would be due on February 25th but not going to test until Friday 27th if she doesn't show. (If I can last that long!!! But I hope I can, I just hate seeing :bfn:, I would prefer to see AF any day)

Can you send me the team logo please? 

Polaris


----------



## bluetattoo

Thanks RaeRae for setting up the thread :thumbup:

Could you stick me down for testing on the 4th Feb please (altho will no doubt cave before then :dohh: )

Can I also have the link to the cool team signature please - being part of a team has made me all excited, it will be so great to share each success as it happens :wohoo: 

Much :dust: to everyone for prompt :bfp:s :happydance:


----------



## msmith

Hello Naughties,
Thanks for setting this thread up RaeRae. Good luck with making your St David's baby.

I came off the pill in early Jan so this is my first month TTC. My cycle may be all over the shop, but could you put me down for the :witch: visiting on 6th Feb. 

This will be a great way of keeping up to date with everyone news/symptoms and results.

Please can you send me a Team Naughties signature too.
:hug:


----------



## Blondie

Hi Naughties!

May I join you lovely ladies, I technically started TTC at the end of Nov but it's still early days. I should be expecting :witch: on Feb 16th although the start of this cycle was unfortunately a mc so cycle may be a little screwed this month :dohh:

Will be good to have a regular thread of people who we can see getting :bfp: over the next few months! :)


----------



## MrsR

Good morning!!!! i'm on CD8 today and according to FertilityFreind i should ovulate today (gave up with the opk's for the time being) so am i 1 DPO tommorow??? 

hope everyone is ok this morning!!! xx


----------



## Erzulie

Hello girls!!! thanks for setting up the thread, can I have the logo please??

I am testing on Saturday if no AF by then. 

:hug: to all!


----------



## aimee-lou

We technically started to TTC on New Years Day but are on Cycle 2 now. Due to test on Feb 15th if all goes to plan. Please can I join?


----------



## MrsR

just a hint for the team naughties link right click on it and click copy image url then click on insert image on your signature bar (take of the https part) the right click paste... should appear in your signature then :D

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt2839403fltt.gif


----------



## Eternal

Can I join? Please send me a banner!!! Thank you so much, this is a great thread! :D

I will be testing on Feb 25th!!! :D Good luck to everyone!

xxx


----------



## MrsR

Eternal said:


> Can I join? Please send me a banner!!! Thank you so much, this is a great thread! :D
> 
> I will be testing on Feb 25th!!! :D Good luck to everyone!
> 
> xxx

hey!!! hows it going since you came off the implant hun? x

:hug: so happy t hear you'll be testing this month FX'd for a :bfp: for you x


----------



## RaeRae

Morning everyone!!!

Well I think this is the happiest I've ever been whilst on my period!! I'm usually satanic but this month was just such a relief to actually get it after coming off the pill. My cycle was 37 days last month which would make me due around the 5th of March but I HAVE to try on the 1st if I don't come on by then.

Blondie - So sorry for your loss :hug: I can't even imagine how it must feel. My cousin had a m/c a few years ago and it was so so sad but she was pregnant again within a few months and now had a gorgeous little boy who I was playing with yesterday making me even more broody!


----------



## MrsR

morning RaeRae glad to hear the :witch: made her appearence!!!! FX'd for your :bfp: this month!! is this numba 1 you are trying for? x


----------



## Wishfull

Good Morning team players :) 

God i cannot wait till Tuesday!!!!!!!!!! Im soooooooooo wanting to test today but i will wait and see if there is any sign of the :witch: on Monday. Then If not i will be testing the 3rd.

I have been having really really graphic dreams the past few weeks that i had with my last pregnancy ( before i lost the baby). I do hope this is a good sign. Peeing a bit more too but i think iv just been having too many cups of tea lol.

Also im having trouble getting my team naughties sign up!!!!! I'll keep trying.

Hope you all are well?????

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hug::hug::dust:


----------



## MrsR

oooo Wishfull you are sooo patient!!! i think i would have been testing this morning :D lol!!! 

so how are you feeling? any symptoms bar the dreams? x


----------



## pipkintyler

RaeRae said:


> Ok griff2b I'll put you on the list!! Good luck!

Hi RaeRae,

I'm not sure when I'm due on, was due on the 9th January but not happend yet, do I count too? I came off pill early december so should of been on by now I have done god knows how many tests and all :bfn:


----------



## RaeRae

MrsR - No this will be my 2nd but the 1st with my OH. My little Princess is 4 but I split up with her Dad. Me and my OH have been together since 2006 and the three of us live together and it's amazing. My daughter absolutely adores him and he sees her as his own so I'm really really lucky. She still sees her dad every other weekend and has an excellent relationship with him and his girlfriend so she's a really happy little thing with a huge huge family LOL! She keeps telling me she wants a baby sister but if it's a boy that's ok bless her.

Wishfull - You have so much more willpower than me LOL! I was terrible at not testing. I think I did about 9 tests last month!


----------



## RaeRae

pipkintyler said:


> RaeRae said:
> 
> 
> Ok griff2b I'll put you on the list!! Good luck!
> 
> Hi RaeRae,
> 
> I'm not sure when I'm due on, was due on the 9th January but not happend yet, do I count too? I came off pill early december so should of been on by now I have done god knows how many tests and all :bfn:Click to expand...


Hi pipkintyler

have you been to the docs? They could do bloods for you so you know whats going on.


----------



## Summer Breeze

Morning Team!
RaeRae well done for setting up this fab thread, i love it!!
I am due Tuesday 3rd too Wishfull!! I desperately trying to wait to test, i keep going upstars getting the first response out of my drawer then putting it back again! its soooo hard!!! why do the days go so slowly?!!!
Good luck everyone, so glad we have each other to experience this with!!

RaeRae could you send me the banner please!
Thanks so much xx
:hug:


----------



## RaeRae

Wishfull - What trouble are you having with the signature?


----------



## helz81

Hi RaeRae, please can I have the banner too? We started ttc last cycle,and failed so have moved into cycle 2. :witch: is due around the 22nd Feb, don't know when Im testing yet but after the dissapointment of last month Im gonna hold off aslong as I possibly can!
Helz xx


----------



## Wishfull

Mrs R im feeling in general " weird " lol. I mean allot weirder than normal. Im not sure if iv pulled a muscle but really low down on my abdomen when i cough or laugh it tender lol. Also have been mega bloated for a few days. Think iv pulled a muscle because im so bloated lol. No sore boobies yet though?

( But since the miscarriage iv had 2 AFs and iv lost the sore boobs that i normally used to get when i AFed. I asked doc why iv lost these syptoms sing the miscarriage. Doc said it would return in time if not it would defo return when i feel pregnant again)

Im going to be pulling my hair out over the weekend to wait untill the 3rd. But if i do get my BFP then it would be worth the wait.

Lets hope so eh, for all of us.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsR

RaeRae said:


> MrsR - No this will be my 2nd but the 1st with my OH. My little Princess is 4 but I split up with her Dad. Me and my OH have been together since 2006 and the three of us live together and it's amazing. My daughter absolutely adores him and he sees her as his own so I'm really really lucky. She still sees her dad every other weekend and has an excellent relationship with him and his girlfriend so she's a really happy little thing with a huge huge family LOL! She keeps telling me she wants a baby sister but if it's a boy that's ok bless her.
> 
> Wishfull - You have so much more willpower than me LOL! I was terrible at not testing. I think I did about 9 tests last month!

ahh bless her!!! thats great!!! i grew up in a step family and im so close with my stepfather he gave me away at my wedding!!! my dad lives in france so we've never really been 2 close... (but i get some fab holidays when going to see him for me, hubby n the kids :D ) 

and i'm so going to be the same (testwize) what dpo did you start testing at? 
:hug: good luck with your :bfp: next month :D how long did it take to concieve your lil girl?


----------



## Wishfull

Summer Breeze said:


> Morning Team!
> RaeRae well done for setting up this fab thread, i love it!!
> I am due Tuesday 3rd too Wishfull!! I desperately trying to wait to test, i keep going upstars getting the first response out of my drawer then putting it back again! its soooo hard!!! why do the days go so slowly?!!!
> Good luck everyone, so glad we have each other to experience this with!!
> 
> RaeRae could you send me the banner please!
> Thanks so much xx
> :hug:

Hey Summer

I think this weekend will be really long......cant wait for tue hope we get our:bfp:.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

just want to try out my new signature!
go team naughties! haha!


----------



## Summer Breeze

oh damn, didn't work! how about now?!


----------



## pipkintyler

RaeRae said:


> pipkintyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RaeRae said:
> 
> 
> Ok griff2b I'll put you on the list!! Good luck!
> 
> Hi RaeRae,
> 
> I'm not sure when I'm due on, was due on the 9th January but not happend yet, do I count too? I came off pill early december so should of been on by now I have done god knows how many tests and all :bfn:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi pipkintyler
> 
> have you been to the docs? They could do bloods for you so you know whats going on.Click to expand...

Hi again RaeRae,

Never thought of doing that, think I will try and book for tomorrow if I can get in cause it's so annoying not knowing. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## MrsR

Wishfull said:


> Mrs R im feeling in general " weird " lol. I mean allot weirder than normal. Im not sure if iv pulled a muscle but really low down on my abdomen when i cough or laugh it tender lol. Also have been mega bloated for a few days. Think iv pulled a muscle because im so bloated lol. No sore boobies yet though?
> 
> ( But since the miscarriage iv had 2 AFs and iv lost the sore boobs that i normally used to get when i AFed. I asked doc why iv lost these syptoms sing the miscarriage. Doc said it would return in time if not it would defo return when i feel pregnant again)
> 
> Im going to be pulling my hair out over the weekend to wait untill the 3rd. But if i do get my BFP then it would be worth the wait.
> 
> Lets hope so eh, for all of us.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

FX'd hun xx sorry to hear about your miscarriage x :hug:

all looking good symptoms ;)


----------



## Wishfull

Hey RaeRae

I know im going to be going mad but im going to wait!!!!!!!!!! I really really really hope the witch stays away on monday. Iv got to go now ladies going to the in laws this weekend. Another reason i cant test!!!!!!!!!!

Il be back on monday to see how you all got on an who cracked!!!! lol

Take care sweeties. Have a good weekend.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## helz81

Thanks for sig RaeRae xx


----------



## RaeRae

MrsR said:


> ahh bless her!!! thats great!!! i grew up in a step family and im so close with my stepfather he gave me away at my wedding!!! my dad lives in france so we've never really been 2 close... (but i get some fab holidays when going to see him for me, hubby n the kids :D )
> 
> and i'm so going to be the same (testwize) what dpo did you start testing at?
> :hug: good luck with your :bfp: next month :D how long did it take to concieve your lil girl?

Aww MrsR that's so lovely! Her Dad lives in London which I imagine she's going to love when she's older! She loves going there and comes back telling me all about the underground trains and telling me off if I stand on the wrong side of the escalator!

I started testing at about 15DPO. I used FRER and some IC's. I went abd bought 2 clearblue digitals on monday and then came on tuesday morning so I've got them ready now!!

I concieved my little girl on my first month off the pill!! I had my period start Jan 11th and I did 1 test on the 16th of Feb and confirmed I was pregnant in Stanstead Airport LOL!


----------



## MrsR

RaeRae said:


> MrsR said:
> 
> 
> ahh bless her!!! thats great!!! i grew up in a step family and im so close with my stepfather he gave me away at my wedding!!! my dad lives in france so we've never really been 2 close... (but i get some fab holidays when going to see him for me, hubby n the kids :D )
> 
> and i'm so going to be the same (testwize) what dpo did you start testing at?
> :hug: good luck with your :bfp: next month :D how long did it take to concieve your lil girl?
> 
> Aww MrsR that's so lovely! Her Dad lives in London which I imagine she's going to love when she's older! She loves going there and comes back telling me all about the underground trains and telling me off if I stand on the wrong side of the escalator!
> 
> I started testing at about 15DPO. I used FRER and some IC's. I went abd bought 2 clearblue digitals on monday and then came on tuesday morning so I've got them ready now!!
> 
> I concieved my little girl on my first month off the pill!! I had my period start Jan 11th and I did 1 test on the 16th of Feb and confirmed I was pregnant in Stanstead Airport LOL!Click to expand...

WOW!!! so shouldn't be too long a wait for a :bfp: then !!! :D :D !!! 

are you charting or anything or just leaving it down to mother nature and lots of :sex: !! hehe


----------



## maka888

congrats rea on the :witch:! 


hun- im also trying again after m/c.... heres to both of us! sticky sticky :dust:


hopefully we get alot of :bfp:!!!!

:dust:


----------



## RaeRae

pipkintyler said:


> Hi again RaeRae,
> 
> Never thought of doing that, think I will try and book for tomorrow if I can get in cause it's so annoying not knowing. Thanks for the advice.

No problem hun. There are loads of women who don't get positive HPT's but get confirmed at the Docs. My friend was 3 months pregnant before docs confirmed it.


----------



## RaeRae

MrsR - At the moment I'm just being a sex pest and going at it as much as possible LOL! To be honest, the kind of person I am I would get too obsessed with charting and stuff and if I didn't :sex: when I was supposed to I would be miserable all month and stressed out and it wouldn't do me any good. At the moment I'm just working out when I should be ovulating, I bought some OPK's on ebay but I think for at least the first few months of TTC I'm just gonna leave it to nature.

maka888 - Thank you it was a huge relief. It must be so hard having a m/c. I'd be a mess. Hopefully it won't be long til you get your :bfp:

:hug:


----------



## Summer Breeze

Just caved and got :bfn: :cry:


----------



## Tudor Rose

hi im new to this TTC forum.....ttc my 3rd just wanted to say hi and can i join team naughties i.l try my best catch up:dust:

to allxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

Oh im sorry summerbreeze......did you test early?:hug:


----------



## maka888

what dpo are you summer?? hopefully its just too early!!


----------



## Summer Breeze

Thanks girlies, i'm only 9 dpo so hopefully i'm just being impatient! I'm just annoyed at myself for caving, i promised myself i would wait til next week but it's soooo hard!
xx


----------



## maka888

i hear ya! i test at 7dpo and got a bfp clear as day... then tested again and got BFN on 9dpo... af was / is due yesterday or today... so far nadda... i just want it to come if shes coming so we can start ttc again right away... sooo frustrating!!

good luck!!! keep us posted!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

i know what you mean i am the same

:dust:

to you


----------



## Summer Breeze

ps sorry, hi and welcome Tudor Rose! xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

did you use a different brand of test?


----------



## Tudor Rose

thank you summer.
x


----------



## Summer Breeze

ooh do keep us posted maka888!! x


----------



## maka888

7dpo i used cvs brand BFP

9dpo i used answer brand BFN

11 dpo i used frer BFN

so im used to the fact thats its most likely a bfn.... i need af to come and confirm it now..... ughhh


----------



## MrsR

bless ya maka!!! that must be sooo confusing!!!!!!! :( poor u xxx i hope you get some answers soon x


----------



## MrsR

tudor rose and summer breeze :wave: 

:dust: to you both!!! heres to us ALL getting :bfp: 's this month!!! (and next RaeRae!!)


----------



## ellie

hi all ... good luck with you all about to get your bfp's!
i'm still waiting for ov so it might be a couple of weeks yet but can i join please ... ? :shy: i love the sparkly signature thingy!


----------



## Berniep

Hi can i join too. i started ttc this month af arrived on 2nd of jan and is due again this weekend and to be honest i think the witch will come i've already got period pains etc will you send me the team sig thanks x


----------



## ellie

hey it works!!! cheers raerae :happydance:


----------



## Tudor Rose

Thank you for my signature:happydance:


----------



## cazd

BLIMEY - You girls have been busy!

Hi to all our newcomers - and Ta for adding our AF dates - I just love it.
Made the Team Naughties below a link to the first page so I can keep up with who's due when.

I'm 4 DPO with absolutely no symptoms of anything so I'm feeling like quite a sulky Not-Pregnant TTC-er.
:sulk:

:witch: is due 8th Feb - 10 long days to go....


----------



## cazd

Samzi sent me this link on my AF8th Feb anyone thread - 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/duedatecalculator.php

Its really good!
Says the egg (that I'm pretty sure I missed this month) would've made a DD of 18th October - My FIL's birthday!


----------



## RaeRae

Ooooh I like that calculator it's really good! My OH wants a boy but I really don't mind either way.


----------



## Tudor Rose

tbh i dont mind what i have next i picture my self with another girl but we will have to wait and see.


----------



## maka888

i just want 10 fingers 10 toes.. healthy and happy... prefferably sooner rather than later!!!

and that site is great!!


----------



## caitlenc

Okay, girls, I'm due to test on the 17th of February...but I'm having some issues! My DH is on a new, higher dose of meds for some anxiety he's been experiencing, and it seems to have messed with his ability to :sex: ! I am due to Ov this weekend, and am truly worried that there will be no little spermies to work with! YIKES!!


----------



## ellie

great site cazd - thanks! and you have a little while before you can do proper symptom spotting, heheh ... good luck, hoping you get your :bfp: in a week or so .....


----------



## RaeRae

Oh no!!!!! I'd be going nuts!

My OH was a bit crap with the whole putting out thing last month but he had no reason he was just lazy. I think he felt a bit guilty about it then when I got AF. He says he's gonna be good next month. We'll see!


----------



## MrsR

:rofl: don't you think its rather funny that men rant and rant about how much sex they'd like to have and then when they have to or when their woman wants to ...all of a sudden... its them with the headache...or haven't we had sex enough... or twice a day??!! my poor penis!!! hahahaha!!!! i've had all this and more!!! i think when it comes to making babies and not just :sex: it puts a lot of pressure on him!!! he says he feels like he's taking an exam!!!!!!!!!! hahahaha!!! he'll either pass or fail at the end of the month! :rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

LOL, it's so true!! Usually I can't get the guy off me, and now when I NEED him to perform, he can't! It's really quite ironic!


----------



## Eternal

LOL! Mines doing ok thus far (being the first month ... although we had some practice beforehand) but a few people have warned me of this already. i do imagine they feel alot of pressure to perform on demand and know whats at stake!

I plan to make things as fun as possible, and got get too stressed if he isnt in the mood, at least for now ... give me three months and he will want to devorce me lol!


----------



## PinkTink

Hi me and my DH started TTC on January 20th altho the :witch: arrived early and came on the 25th!!!!!! so i got all my dates wrong etc so no way we could have got lucky and got our :bfp: last month!!

Fingers crossed for this month!!!

Could you send me the link please too?

:hug:
xxxx


----------



## RaeRae

To be honest he doesn't think I'm any worse than normal hahaha!


----------



## caitlenc

I can't get too upset, because it's not his fault, but it stresses me out no end! I'm hoping the side effects will lessen soon, otherwise I'm going to urge him to change meds or lower his dosage for next month, or until we get our :bfp:. I know he feels badly about it, and I don't want to add to that stress for him, but it's hard!


----------



## Eternal

Just wait to see what happens, maybe there is different medication he can go on, sometimes my antidepressents made me a bit a like that.


----------



## cazd

Its a real killer - you wait for ages and then something just stops you in your tracks!
Wonder if you can save up spermies in the ice tray!

BTW ladies I'm back in this month. I've decided I might be PG afterall - I've got a constant dull ache in my lower abdomen - and that's a good sign on that website.
Yup - gonna symptom spot with the rest of you!!!


----------



## caitlenc

Oooh, Good Luck Caz!!!


----------



## boylovesgirl

Hi, Can I join too? This is our first month TTC and I am due for AF around Feb 11. I'd also like one of those signatures too please. Can't wait to Sympton Spot with you ladies!


----------



## samzi

Hiya. Im testing on 4th Feb, AF due on the 9th. 
Could i have the link also? ;)

xx


----------



## aimee-lou

Thank you for the Sig RaeRae! 

I love it!! 

Woohoo go Naughties.....give me an N!! :happydance:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

AS if I wasn't addicted to this enough there are 10 pages already and I was only in work for 2 hours this morning.... what am I gonna do when i have to catch up on 12 1/2 hours?!? Good luck Catz! and welcome to all the others!!

Well I am due to O next weekend, DH is on a lads weekend to Amsterdam (it is for his 50th, think he wants to relive his youth,,,, so who knows what quality of :spermy: we will return with) and then I am on nights while he is on days next week. I feel like cancelling dinner with friends next weekend so that we have a chance to catch up _properly_ :blush:... isn't that bad.... 

So in figuring out my dates for next month (as have decided this is a right off) we are at a friends wedding next time I will be due... we wil have to so completely sober (think DH may :hissy: at this) but at least I have booked a nice hotel :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hug: to all x


----------



## Tudor Rose

My DH doesnt know im tracking my cycle so he just thinks im pouncing him, not knowing it because im ovulating. but my body is messing me about had due aches for the last 3 days thought my had come this morning but it was just light spot and everything has stopped cramps and period.

i did test yesterday got a :bfn:. 

What is my body doing????????????????/


----------



## cazd

samzi said:


> Hiya. Im testing on 4th Feb, AF due on the 9th.
> Could i have the link also? ;)
> 
> xx

Hiya! Glad you found us OK xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

wow you guys have been busy today!!

well i got a peak on my cbfm today :happydance: and have ewcm so i guess ovulation is today/tom. its usually day 16 so that would be today, had a malfunction with the cbfm yest so think ff will put me back a day from what i actually am.


----------



## RaeRae

I can't believe how fast our team is growing LOL!!!

I think it's great that we're all starting to try at around the same time and we can all support each other through whatever stage we're in.


----------



## cazd

check it out ladies...
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancytest/chart_hpt_all_dpo.php
(thanks again to Samzi)

8DPO and I'll be POenoughS for all of us !


----------



## MrsR

well girlys!!! i have extreme PMA!!!!!! hehehe!!! :dance: i have decided i'm pregnant this month!!! LOL!!!! only 14 days till testing!! hahahaha!!! i'll be 1 dpo tommorow!!!!!!! 

:rofl: :rofl:

thats according to fertilty friend not my ticker below... they don't correspond?!?


----------



## boylovesgirl

Thank you for the Sig RaeRae! 
I love it!! 
:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Razcox

:hissy: :hissy: :hissy: :hissy:

Feel all left out now :cry: i have been trying for 4 cycles (this is #5) and i'm only on CD9. But is there room for one more? Pllllleeeeeeaaaaassssee


----------



## caitlenc

Of course, Raz! Come on board!!


----------



## ThatGirl

im a jan/first month ttc :) yay x


----------



## samzi

Thanks for the sig link Rae :hug:


----------



## samzi

Ladies can you help me out at all? I just went to the loo cos i could feel something and when i looked there was a clump of yellow stretchy cm. Any idea what it means at all?


----------



## MrsR

samzi said:


> Ladies can you help me out at all? I just went to the loo cos i could feel something and when i looked there was a clump of yellow stretchy cm. Any idea what it means at all?

i've heard that being linked to pregnancy ;) .... how many DPO are you hun?


----------



## mjt11907

hey ... i would like to join with u ladies... i have just started myself in jan 09 and i am due for my period the 14th.... if u could send me the link for the signature that would be great... good luck to all u and i hope we all get our BFPS soon!..


----------



## Mork

Hey Rae Rae and everyone else!!! Wow, this thread got posted on lots very quickly!!!! Please send me the link Rae Rae for the team name and put me down for feb14th!!! Ta xx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Glad u've come mork... good luck... i think some one has put a link on their post....
xx:happydance:


----------



## mjt11907

thanks for the link and add rae.... hope all goess welll for all of us


----------



## anxiousgirl

Hi RaeRae,

I should be testing on the 31st JAN, and would love to join your group please could you send the link. Only think is im sure i feel like:witch:is coming!

:hug:


----------



## samzi

MrsR said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> Ladies can you help me out at all? I just went to the loo cos i could feel something and when i looked there was a clump of yellow stretchy cm. Any idea what it means at all?
> 
> i've heard that being linked to pregnancy ;) .... how many DPO are you hun?Click to expand...

Possiby 7dpo


----------



## RaeRae

Aww good luck!!!!!


----------



## Razcox

Yeah look at me with my new sig, thanks RaeRae!!! I think i am testing on the 17th Feb but will have to check to make sure. Good luck everyone xx


----------



## MrsR

:wave: morning everyone! just back from doing the school runs!!!!! :D

any new :bfp: 's this morning? :D

:dust: to everyone x


----------



## Erzulie

Wow I can't keep up!!:rofl: so many posts since I last came on here!

Well I still have no af. My friend has sent me a test in the post for the weekend, so we'll see.


----------



## mjt11907

morning all its onli 5am here and im headed out to drive these lil kiddies to school now i got my pos opk yesterday and we bded last nite like crazy and will keep goin.... ill be back later baby dust to u all


----------



## Summer Breeze

Morning Team!!
Well I am now 10dpo, got a :bfn: yesterday but i guess it was still quite early so not giving up hope just yet! Going to head out this aft and stock up on tests and no doubt will crumble at some point and do another test today!

xx


----------



## maka888

:witch: got me today :( 

can you add me as february 26 rea???

thanks!


----------



## Makeupdubai

Hiya, joined in jan! yay! will be testing around feb 3rd!! Im actualy due on the 1st.

Good luck ladies.

Pleasr can i have the sig? :)


----------



## cazd

samzi said:


> Ladies can you help me out at all? I just went to the loo cos i could feel something and when i looked there was a clump of yellow stretchy cm. Any idea what it means at all?

I had that yesterday too! Just one big lump of the stuff - super-stretchy...
Strange huh?


----------



## cazd

I'm back in the 'not-feeling-it' state of mind today :muaha:

My Friend gave birth this morning to a 7.5pound baby boy.
It took her 17 hours !!!! She was so worried about having a c-sec but managed it naturally with an epidural.

Can't wait to see the baby but OMG I'm Soooo broody - I just want to be pregnant now!
Oh - maybe I am - Its v possible - (FertilityFriend put me back 2 days after this mornings temp) - oh dammit - I'm not even the end of my first cycle ... I HATE THIS !!!


----------



## Razcox

I know what you mean Cazd, both my neighbours are up the duff and it seems you seem bumps and babies everywhere!


----------



## Summer Breeze

Jesus, just spent £35 on tests, am i going nuts?! this is only the first cycle!!


----------



## caitlenc

Hiya Girlies!! So, after all my worries about DH and his meds affecting his libido, he came on like a champ last night, so I'm thrilled!! That said, I usually O around cd18, and I'm on cd16 now, and am still reading low fertility on my monitor. I did miss a couple of tests early in my cycle, so that may be why, but I almost always have a high reading by now, so I'm wondering if this is going to be an anovulatory cycle? 

Cazd, hang in there, you aren't out this month until the :witch: sings!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

I think i should own shares in the Pregnancy test making factory. ive bought that many over the years and they,ve always been :bfn: only 1 :bfp: out of about 100 tests at least. i will be out buying more monday!:shrug:


----------



## mjt11907

Hey ladies I have a question as me and other half were babydancen last nite I felt very tender inside and I was just wondering if any of u have ever had this? I had my positive opk yesterday so I was wondering if this has nething to do with ovulation....?


----------



## topazicatzbet

caitlenc said:


> Hiya Girlies!! So, after all my worries about DH and his meds affecting his libido, he came on like a champ last night, so I'm thrilled!! That said, I usually O around cd18, and I'm on cd16 now, and am still reading low fertility on my monitor. I did miss a couple of tests early in my cycle, so that may be why, but I almost always have a high reading by now, so I'm wondering if this is going to be an anovulatory cycle?
> 
> Cazd, hang in there, you aren't out this month until the :witch: sings!!


i was worried this month as i didnt get any highs but it went straight to peak.


----------



## Tudor Rose

mjt11907 said:


> Hey ladies I have a question as me and other half were babydancen last nite I felt very tender inside and I was just wondering if any of u have ever had this? I had my positive opk yesterday so I was wondering if this has nething to do with ovulation....?


Im not sure tbh i get this sometimes but its if we,ve baby danced too much, then i feel briused.

hope you get your :bfp: this cycle xx:dust:


----------



## MrsR

:wave: hi all!!!!! well i'm a bit excited!!! couldn't control my urge to poas this morning :D :D got a really realllly faint line.... i know its only early days.... but :D .... wouldn't first time lucky be FAB!!!!!! :D

i got my positive opk on CD5 dunno whether its due to the implant or not but i seem to have ov'ed early..... so i'd be exactly 3 dpo if i ov'ed the next day :D or 4 DPO if i ov'ed the same day....... :D

EXCITED.... maybe this is my month :D


----------



## Tudor Rose

fingers x for you


----------



## samzi

ooh fx'd hun!!:D :hug: Im either 7dpo or 5dpo, not sure which :lol:


----------



## mjt11907

Yea idk either but I no that we didn't do it too much so idk I'm hope it's a good sign we will babydance again tom hope for our bfp all of us ladies. Good luck all ughh it's gunna be a long 2ww ahhhh idk wat to do witmyself


----------



## MrsR

hey girls please check out my hpt's in preg gallery... see what you think xxx would be very grateful for a second opinion xxxxx :D thanks xxxx


----------



## MrsR

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/95192-ooo-early-days-but-v-exciting-xx.html

link to my pics xxx :D


----------



## Tudor Rose

ive posted a reply i see BFP!!! test in a few days for a stronger line

well done x


----------



## MrsR

thank you!!! i'm very very excited but its such early days... i'm VERY sceptical because it has shown up sooo soon... this never happened with my boys... ????????? it didn't show up on test till a couple of days before AF was due..... so strange.....???


----------



## Erzulie

that's the first test pic I have ever looked at so no idea what I'm looking for lol, but fingers crossed!


----------



## caitlenc

Good luck, MrsR!!:friends:


----------



## MrsR

thanks everybody!!!!! :D i'm a bit scared ive got my hopes up a bit early though!!!! i can see why people wait to test!!!


----------



## cazd

Blimey - Fingers crossed - How many days DPO are you?


----------



## MrsR

not far enough... just been chatting with some ladies on here and i think it might be a very faint false bfp.... i'm not far enough past ov to get a +hpt

never mind... its not over yet i spose :D


----------



## cazd

Hey - you never know!

I'm 5DPO and I'm going to try and hold out 'till Tuesday to test....
I've just bought a pack of two tests from Sainsburys - First Response. They're supposed to pick up hCG 5 days before AFs due.
(Cost me £11 so they'd better show me a big BFP and play a little fanfare while they're at it!)


----------



## MrsR

first response are definately the best tests on the market for early and accurate results!!!! Good Choice !!!


----------



## cazd

I hope so - Had to bribe OH with the promise of takeaway before he'd let us buy them!


----------



## MrsR

:rofl: FX'd for your :bfp: !!! have you any symptoms? :D


----------



## RaeRae

Hello girlies!!! 

I've had a mental day and I feel like someone if ringing out my uterus.

HAPPY DAYS


----------



## Mork

Doesn't sound fun Rae, hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## samzi

Ive still got my cramps. If preg, i should get implanation soon, if i do i hope i get what i got in nov so i know!!


----------



## blaze777

Hey all
Can a little one squeeze in? Due to test around 11th feb. Can I have a siggy link too?

Jess


----------



## MrsR

blaze777 said:


> Hey all
> Can a little one squeeze in? Due to test around 11th feb. Can I have a siggy link too?
> 
> Jess

:wave: welcome to Team Naughties :D

:dust: for that :bfp:


----------



## samzi

fellow naughties. could i possibly get your input pls? Thanks

ok so last night there was a clump of yellow cm and tonight after cramping all day its white and creamy (not stretchy at all) huh?

xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

do you have to have started trying in 09 to join? ive been trying for 8 months now, but i could use a bit of your optamisim these days!


----------



## MrsR

Lil_Pixie said:


> do you have to have started trying in 09 to join? ive been trying for 8 months now, but i could use a bit of your optamisim these days!

:wave: welcome aboard x i don't think so... i think anyones free to join if they want too!!!!!!! :D

team logo url : https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt2839403fltt.gif

:D :D :hugs:


----------



## willow77

I know I'm an oldie as have been TTC for 8 months now, but can I join Team Naughties please? and can I have a siggy 2?

Thanks


----------



## Mork

Yes - welcome to team naughties Willow! xx


----------



## Freyasmum

Hi!
this is my first month TTC. I'm not sure on dates as have been on BCP FOREVER!
Actually, I'm pretty keen to test today, but don't want to, if you know what I mean.

I'd like to add the team signature, but don't actually know how:blush:

Good luck everyone - Let's hope we all see that :bfp: soon.


----------



## msmith

Hello Naughties,
I have been without the internet for 2 days, I come back and there are a hundred and one posts-fantastic. Great reading.
This 2ww is killing me. I am properly symptom spotting, which I said I would not do. I'm sure they can all be explained by other things. Well, I had dizziness when standing, sharp stomach pains, gas galore (tmi), achey uterus discomfort and nausea, all at the beginning of the week and now I am symptom free. I am not due on until the 6th Feb, but this is driving me MAD :hissy:I only came off the pill at the beginning of jan, but I never had these symptoms when I was on the pill. I hope they aren't a common feature as they suck. 
Anyone else in the 2ww and having weird and wonderful signs?

:hug:


----------



## msmith

I also forgot about the vivid dreams. I have had 4 in the last week. I heard this is another sign. See, properly symptom spotting !!! 
Help me, It is driving me crazy and this is on month 1.


----------



## RaeRae

samzi said:


> fellow naughties. could i possibly get your input pls? Thanks
> 
> ok so last night there was a clump of yellow cm and tonight after cramping all day its white and creamy (not stretchy at all) huh?
> 
> xx

I've heard that is good. An increase in CM is a good sign I think!


----------



## Makeupdubai

Thanks for the signature!!! :) x


----------



## samzi

RaeRae said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> fellow naughties. could i possibly get your input pls? Thanks
> 
> ok so last night there was a clump of yellow cm and tonight after cramping all day its white and creamy (not stretchy at all) huh?
> 
> xx
> 
> I've heard that is good. An increase in CM is a good sign I think!Click to expand...

We can only hope:happydance:
Tmi but i woke up despeate for the loo...cant do a number two!!:rofl: and keep trumping away lol.oh how ladylike!


----------



## polaris

cazd said:


> Samzi sent me this link on my AF8th Feb anyone thread -
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/duedatecalculator.php
> 
> Its really good!
> Says the egg (that I'm pretty sure I missed this month) would've made a DD of 18th October - My FIL's birthday!

That calculator is great! Based on my last :witch: it gives an estimated due date of 29th October which is my mum's birthday! How cool would that be?


----------



## polaris

MrsR said:


> :wave: hi all!!!!! well i'm a bit excited!!! couldn't control my urge to poas this morning :D :D got a really realllly faint line.... i know its only early days.... but :D .... wouldn't first time lucky be FAB!!!!!! :D
> 
> i got my positive opk on CD5 dunno whether its due to the implant or not but i seem to have ov'ed early..... so i'd be exactly 3 dpo if i ov'ed the next day :D or 4 DPO if i ov'ed the same day....... :D
> 
> EXCITED.... maybe this is my month :D

Hi Mrs R,
that is really exciting!!!! It's confusing that it's showing up so early though so will just have to wait and see. Maybe you ov'ed immediately you came off the implant as some sort of reaction - no idea if that is medically possible or not!!! Good luck I am keeping everything crossed for you. It would be so great to see that line getting stronger!!
Polaris


----------



## polaris

msmith said:


> Hello Naughties,
> I have been without the internet for 2 days, I come back and there are a hundred and one posts-fantastic. Great reading.
> This 2ww is killing me. I am properly symptom spotting, which I said I would not do. I'm sure they can all be explained by other things. Well, I had dizziness when standing, sharp stomach pains, gas galore (tmi), achey uterus discomfort and nausea, all at the beginning of the week and now I am symptom free. I am not due on until the 6th Feb, but this is driving me MAD :hissy:I only came off the pill at the beginning of jan, but I never had these symptoms when I was on the pill. I hope they aren't a common feature as they suck.
> Anyone else in the 2ww and having weird and wonderful signs?
> 
> :hug:

Hi mssmith,
I did exactly the same last month which was my first month off the pill after a very long time. My body really was doing things that it never normally used to do. And then the :witch: didn't arrive until day 35 so I was really driving myself mad. Unfortunately I believe from chatting to other girlies that crazy symptoms are pretty common on first month or so off pill as the body readjusts. On the other hand, some people say that if you ov straight away after coming off BCP then you are actually particularly fertile for the first month or two, so fingers crossed!! Keep us informed, how long are you going to hold out before you test?
Polaris


----------



## polaris

Hi Naughties,
It's great to see so many new faces. Have just spent the past hour catching up with all the messages as I wasn't on line for the past two days. Welcome to all the new people and baby dust to all!!! 
Polaris


----------



## msmith

[/QUOTE]I did exactly the same last month which was my first month off the pill after a very long time. My body really was doing things that it never normally used to do. And then the :witch: didn't arrive until day 35 so I was really driving myself mad. Unfortunately I believe from chatting to other girlies that crazy symptoms are pretty common on first month or so off pill as the body readjusts. Keep us informed, how long are you going to hold out before you test?
Polaris[/QUOTE]

Hi Polaris,
Thanks for the support. It really is driving me mad. I'm doing OH's nut :rofl:
I will let you know any other odd symptoms. I'm going to keep a list so that I know for next month.
I will do my best to hold out until 6th Feb before testing. 
:hug:


----------



## msmith

MrsR said:


> :wave: hi all!!!!! well i'm a bit excited!!! couldn't control my urge to poas this morning :D :D got a really realllly faint line.... i know its only early days.... but :D .... wouldn't first time lucky be FAB!!!!!! :D
> 
> i got my positive opk on CD5 dunno whether its due to the implant or not but i seem to have ov'ed early..... so i'd be exactly 3 dpo if i ov'ed the next day :D or 4 DPO if i ov'ed the same day....... :D
> 
> EXCITED.... maybe this is my month :D

Fingers crossed for you Mrs R. Keep us posted.
:hug:


----------



## dizzy1

Hi to everyone!
Please can I join? As everybody on her seems helpful and knowledgeable. This is my first month ttc. AF is due on 2nd, I am trying to hold out on the testing but I feel I may crack! I felt like I was having some symptoms but now I'm not sure whether I am confusing them with PMS.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## msmith

Welcome dizzy1.
Let us know whether you crack and test early, and obviously your result!
:hug:


----------



## mjt11907

so ladies idk whats going on... i got my first positive opk on thursday...and a faint positive opk on friday... now today it neg... we have been bding every other day since sunday... so wouldu say i have ovd and am in my 2ww or what im still new and learning all this?... i just dont no what is going on... some one please help me??:hug:


----------



## MrsR

polaris said:



> MrsR said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hi all!!!!! well i'm a bit excited!!! couldn't control my urge to poas this morning :D :D got a really realllly faint line.... i know its only early days.... but :D .... wouldn't first time lucky be FAB!!!!!! :D
> 
> i got my positive opk on CD5 dunno whether its due to the implant or not but i seem to have ov'ed early..... so i'd be exactly 3 dpo if i ov'ed the next day :D or 4 DPO if i ov'ed the same day....... :D
> 
> EXCITED.... maybe this is my month :D
> 
> Hi Mrs R,
> that is really exciting!!!! It's confusing that it's showing up so early though so will just have to wait and see. Maybe you ov'ed immediately you came off the implant as some sort of reaction - no idea if that is medically possible or not!!! Good luck I am keeping everything crossed for you. It would be so great to see that line getting stronger!!
> PolarisClick to expand...

:wave: polaris!

not too sure what it is or how it got there! done a test with FMU this morning... sort of weirdish half line.... i'm just gunna hold out now till a least monday!!! lines are driving me SUPER crazy!!!

G xxx :hugs:


----------



## anxiousgirl

Hiya guys, ok so :witch: is due today so far nothing, well to be honest im about 2 days late I usually have a 30-32 day cycle, usually :witch: has arrived by the 32 day, I am VERY regular.

Anyhoo so far nothing, no pains nothing..I am am scared to do a test incase its a:bfn: I know im meant to do it today so please forgive me I am just feeling a little apprehensive about it all:hug:


----------



## msmith

anxiousgirl said:


> Hiya guys, ok so :witch: is due today so far nothing, well to be honest im about 2 days late I usually have a 30-32 day cycle, usually :witch: has arrived by the 32 day, I am VERY regular.
> 
> Anyhoo so far nothing, no pains nothing..I am am scared to do a test incase its a:bfn: I know im meant to do it today so please forgive me I am just feeling a little apprehensive about it all:hug:

Fingers crossed for you anxious girl. Let us know.
:hug:


----------



## RaeRae

I was addicted to this site last month.

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/preconception/activelytrying/toptensignsofpregnancy/

It's got loads of cool things on to send you crazy in your 2ww!


----------



## RaeRae

mjt11907 said:


> so ladies idk whats going on... i got my first positive opk on thursday...and a faint positive opk on friday... now today it neg... we have been bding every other day since sunday... so wouldu say i have ovd and am in my 2ww or what im still new and learning all this?... i just dont no what is going on... some one please help me??:hug:

I would say that sounds about right but to be honest I don't have any experience with OPK's. I would think thats how it would work though.


----------



## Tudor Rose

still no sign of the :witch: just tested got :bfn: maybe my cycles are not as regulated as i thought :cry:

im 2 days late now:cry:


----------



## polaris

anxiousgirl said:


> Hiya guys, ok so :witch: is due today so far nothing, well to be honest im about 2 days late I usually have a 30-32 day cycle, usually :witch: has arrived by the 32 day, I am VERY regular.
> 
> Anyhoo so far nothing, no pains nothing..I am am scared to do a test incase its a:bfn: I know im meant to do it today so please forgive me I am just feeling a little apprehensive about it all:hug:

I know what you mean it is nerve racking. First morning urine is best for testing so maybe wait and do a test tomorrow morning? This month I am going to hold out on testing as long as I can because its so disheartening seeing :bfn: 
Fingers crossed for you that this is your month, it's a really good sign being late if you are normally regular. Let us know as soon as you test!
Polaris


----------



## polaris

Tudor Rose said:


> still no sign of the :witch: just tested got :bfn: maybe my cycles are not as regulated as i thought :cry:
> 
> im 2 days late now:cry:

Apparently sometimes :bfp: doesn't show up until 18 DPO, so you are not out of the running yet. It's so frustrating getting :bfn: and no sign of :witch: either.


----------



## Erzulie

My friend has sent me a spare test in the post but it's not arrived yet and I'm too scared to buy one:rofl::rofl::rofl: Talked to h about it and we're going to wait a few more days to test as I'm not really getting any pg symptoms and it may well just be af not arriving on time as it's first one after the pill.


----------



## samzi

I feel like a beached whale :rofl: Im so bloated!


----------



## dizzy1

Well I cracked and tested even though :witch: is not due until 2nd. Got a :bfn: hope this doesn't mean I out this month as next month OH is away.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

do any of you already have children? and how long did it take you to concieve?? im out for this month, so its on to cycle 9, and im starting to think if i was gonna get that bfp it would have happened by now!!


----------



## Freyasmum

dizzy1 said:


> Well I cracked and tested even though :witch: is not due until 2nd. Got a :bfn: hope this doesn't mean I out this month as next month OH is away.

Dizzy I did the same thing!! Actually, I'm not even sure when AF is due as I only came off the pill at the end of December.

Lil_Pixie - I have a 3 year old daughter. She was conceived the month after I stopped the pill. It's making me very impatient this time round!


----------



## meemee

hi im hoping to join this thread!
and i was just wondering if anyone has been using any lube while theyve been trying? sorry if thats tmi! :blush:


----------



## Tudor Rose

Turns out i had my cycle wrong. i bled slightly for 3 days starting 20th jan turns out it was my period so im on CD13 now and my cycle is 31 days not 28. my doctor put me right. so now im waiting to ovuate hope i do this cycle!!!
Baby danced today i.l babydance on tuesday now hope i get :bfp: this month.

i have 2 children my daughter took 5 months to concieve after the pill my son took 3 months after the pill ive also had 3 miscarrages.


----------



## msmith

Welcome MeeMee.

I have noticed that a fair few of us have recently come off the pill. Is anyone else feeling completely different to what they normally feel during a menstrual cycle on the bcp.
I rarely got any stomach cramps when I was on bcp and last week they were pretty sharp for a couple of days (cd19), aches from my pelvis to upper legs, an odd discomfort in my upper stomach which has been making me feel sick (not vomited) and this has upset my sleep. I should be due on around the 6th Feb, not too sure as I stopped bcp in Jan.
What are you ladies feeling??
:hug:


----------



## Mork

msmith said:


> Welcome MeeMee.
> 
> I have noticed that a fair few of us have recently come off the pill. Is anyone else feeling completely different to what they normally feel during a menstrual cycle on the bcp.
> I rarely got any stomach cramps when I was on bcp and last week they were pretty sharp for a couple of days (cd19), aches from my pelvis to upper legs, an odd discomfort in my upper stomach which has been making me feel sick (not vomited) and this has upset my sleep. I should be due on around the 6th Feb, not too sure as I stopped bcp in Jan.
> What are you ladies feeling??
> :hug:

Hey Mssmith,
I know how you feel - I came off bcp after 14 years in december and am on 1st cycle. For past week I have had cramps on and off in tum and at top insides of legs (weird!) Not felt sick, but past week have woken between 4am and 6am and not been able to get back off - so been knackered come 7.30pm!!! Think I am due 10th feb, but its hard to tell!!!
Mork x:hug:


----------



## RaeRae

I came off the pill in December and this period hasn't been as bad as usual. None of the mood swings I normally get and very little cramping. It's also been lighter and shorter than when I was on the pill so I'm pretty chuffed.


----------



## cazd

mjt11907 said:


> so ladies idk whats going on... i got my first positive opk on thursday...and a faint positive opk on friday... now today it neg... we have been bding every other day since sunday... so wouldu say i have ovd and am in my 2ww or what im still new and learning all this?... i just dont no what is going on... some one please help me??:hug:

Hi - based on my experience this cycle... I'd say you ov'd on Thursday evening. I only got 1 dark opk line and that was in the evening. That afternoon and the next afternoon the lines were faint.
Hope this helps xxx


----------



## Berniep

Well ladies my first month of ttc ended today when the witch arrived this evening so roll on month 2 i'm going to take temps and do ovulation tests and wear my poor hubby out cause i quite like the sound of a november baby x


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe sorry hun, like you say, nov baby sounds good


----------



## Wishfull

Evening Ladies.

Hope you all had good weekend?

Who tested over the weekend? 

Well still no sign of the witch yet but been having a wee swinge or too that she may appear tomo. I really hope she doesnt. Cause if there is no sign of her tomo then im going to be testing on the 3rd aswell as summerbreeze. 

God i cant pray anymore that its not the witch im feeling coming an that it is early pregnancy starting.Though im not sure if we would be this lucky first month of trying.

Take care ladies.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

What iv been feeling this week.
Dizzy
Tired
Wee bit sick
bloated
very very weird dreams and vivid.

That all may be nothing but just thought id share.


----------



## anxiousgirl

Erzulie said:


> My friend has sent me a spare test in the post but it's not arrived yet and I'm too scared to buy one:rofl::rofl::rofl: Talked to h about it and we're going to wait a few more days to test as I'm not really getting any pg symptoms and it may well just be af not arriving on time as it's first one after the pill.

Oh my goodness me toooo!!!, well as you all know I was meant to test yesterday and I didn't.. to be honest I am petrified of getting the :bfn:, I have a spare test sitting in my draw upstairs and I know I would feel sad if its that answer. Anyway I usually have a 30-32 day cycle last month :witch: came on day 30. Me and DH baby danced only twice this month so wasn't really expecting much this happened on cycle day 9 and 10.
So here I am still no sign of :witch: im thinking if it doesn't come tommorow I will test on Tuesday.


----------



## anxiousgirl

Oh yeah forgot to add been feeling very tired, and peeing ALOT today bloating also so that could mean its on its way right?...


----------



## polaris

Good luck to everyone testing over the next few days!!


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.

for the past hour and half or so ive had horrible cramps like AF and im so bloated again its untrue. Whats going on?! I seem to be fine during the day and at night it all starts!! Also tmi but constipated too. Grr xx


----------



## Freyasmum

Mork said:


> I know how you feel - I came off bcp after 14 years in december and am on 1st cycle. For past week I have had cramps on and off in tum and at top insides of legs (weird!) Not felt sick, but past week have woken between 4am and 6am and not been able to get back off - so been knackered come 7.30pm!!! Think I am due 10th feb, but its hard to tell!!!
> Mork x:hug:

Hey Mork
I came off BCP end of December and like you am feeling a little stumped as to when I am due. I haven't had any cramping, but have been getting dizzy and a bit naseous, having really vivid dreams... I think I'm reading too much into things though.
Am quite keen to test but wanted to wait until after AF is due - if only I knew when that was :rofl:
I might give it a go on Thursday (if I can wait that long).


----------



## Tudor Rose

Morning ladies.
how was your weekend?
anyone testing this week?
im coming up to ovulation now (at least i think i am) so fingers x for a positive in a few weeks.
:dust:
got to take the children school shortly in the snow! i hate snow!!!


----------



## msmith

Hello Ladies.
I am a bit down this afternoon as after having lots of signs during the last week or so (read too much on early pregnancy signs thread) I am pretty sure I am now feeling pre:witch: pains. I am due on 6th Feb so it might be arriving early as just come off the pill.

I suppose it is not over until the :witch: arrives but it I'm not hopeful for the :bfp: this month.


----------



## roc

Hi! can i join? I'm due af on 6th Feb! (not sure if i'll be holding out that long though!) also can i have the link please?
:bfp: and:dust: to all!!!!


----------



## samzi

morning all 

last night i had bad cramps for a few hours, today i have them but no where near as bad as last night. So i woke up and remembered having a dream where i had a baby.. now do you think it means something? I feel stupid asking that :oops:


----------



## caitlenc

Lots of people have those dreams, samzi...you're definitely not stupid for asking! A colleaugue of mine had a dream that my hubby and I had a blond baby boy...she insists that it was a "telling" dream. Who knows? But your dream totally might mean something...fingers crossed for your BFP!


----------



## Mork

I had a very weird dream the other night involving small furry animals pooing out beetroots - yes extremely weird I know!!! Apparently though it has something to do with foetuses.
Samzi, sounds promising - fxd for you and loadsa :dust: x


----------



## RaeRae

I had a dream on saturday about me, my boyfriend and Noel Fielding from The Mighty Boosh. I'll leave it there LOL!

Hope everyone is feeling ok. I've just about got rid of the :witch: and I'm already being a pest haha! Not that I'm any worse than usual. 

I'm kind of hopeful for this month but I don't want to gt my hopes up either. I didn't expect TTC would be this hard.


----------



## cazd

I dreamed that I looked down and had wet patches on my t-shirt and thought...
"oh bother.... I didn't know I'd be making milk so soon in my pregnancy"

I'll be testing tomorrow - 5 days early with 1st response... fingers crossed.

Since ov I've only had a couple of symptoms really - persistant faint AF cramps and random waves of nausea. I'd like to add gas too - but its probably all the soya beans I ate last night!


----------



## Wishfull

Evening Ladies

Well today witch was due to arrive and i cant believe it she's not here. So tomo is test day for me 3rd Feb. Iv been feeling very very strange. Iv been feeling like witch is coming bit there is no sign of her yet?

Could i actually be so lucky to get a BFP tomo????

Here's how iv been feeling. It might just be a BUG lol.

Bloated
Constipated
Tired 
Snappy
Feeling Sick
Sore lower back
Period like cramps
Slightly tender boobs
crazy dreams
and period 1 day late!!!!!!!!!

RaeRae im not sure if anyone has got a BFP yet but could you please up date it on the first page if anyone does next to there date. And sweetie March is going to give you your BFP.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## RaeRae

Wishfull said:


> RaeRae im not sure if anyone has got a BFP yet but could you please up date it on the first page if anyone does next to there date. And sweetie March is going to give you your BFP.
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Will do hun, I'm not posting any :bfn:'s coz they're just depressing. I'll put up :witch: and :bfp: coz they're the only 2 definite results as far as I'm concerned!

I really hope I get my :bfp: in March. I didn't realise how much we wanted this to happen until we started trying. It's frustrating that it doesn't just happen right away especially when it did with my daughter! I know I'm just greedy LOL


----------



## caitlenc

Oooh, good luck wishful!! Can't wait to hear your results!! :dust:

Well, girls, I o'd yesterday (sunday), BD'd Thursday night, and saturday and sunday morning, so we'll see if I caught that eggie! Used pre-seed and instead cups to hold the swimmers up by my cervix...will be testing on Feb. 17th (if i don't cave and test earlier!).


----------



## Wishfull

Thanks Rae 

And thank caitlenc. Im snowed in tonight im in scotland and oh my god it hasnt snowed like this for ages. I will be needing a snow truck to get out my street to go buy test tomo. As other half kindly told me he forgot to buy tests!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck for testing caitlenc

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

i had a dream last night that i was the father of a baby, but it was going to die on 07th of march, and i couldnt do anything about it. and a few weeks ago i dreamt i had sextuplets, and they kept dying because i forgot to feed them!! ( wasn't gorey though, they all just turned from real babies to cabbage patch kids) i hope my dreams dont mean anything!!


----------



## boylovesgirl

Hi ladies, I am in my first month of TTC and I have been temping and using OPKs for about 5 months (since coming off BCP) and I know that I ovulate, however this month is the first month I have continued to use OPKS after getting a postive one, I picked up my surge at the beginning-10:00 pm Saturday night ( I know it was the beginning because it was my third OPK of the day), then I got a very strong positive Sunday morning around 11:30, and now today I still have a faint positive (11:00 am Monday), so my question is, have I OV'd or am I still waiting for OV? My temp was up from 36.35 (sunday) to 36.41 this morning. Does someone know the answer as to when/if I've OV'd ?


----------



## cazd

Hi - I reckon you ovd on Sunday PM or this morning (and LH was still hanging around your system when you tested today)
The temp rise isn't enough to use as 'evidence' but I bet it'll be up past 36.5 tomorrow!


----------



## cazd

Can't believe we've had no :bfp: or :witch: yet.

Just looked at the first page and I see my name... oooh yes... it will become a BFP!


----------



## samzi

caz im with you tomorrow. ive decided to test too! xx


----------



## dizzy1

Good Evening everybody.
I hope you all had good days. 
the :witch: as supposed to arrive today but she hasn't. I'm not getting my hopes up after cracking at the weekend and poas and getting a :bfn: Before this I had been having a few symptons so I thought it may be possible. Yesterday I had PM cramps a couple of times for about 30mins this is unusual I usually have cramps allday for the 2 days before AF. Given the cramps I am not going to waste a test just yet.

I'm glad I'm not the only one having vivid dreams, I dreamt that I was breastfeeding but I only used one BB and everyone kept pointing at me and commenting on the fact I was lopsided as I had one massive BB and one very small one. In the dream I was very concerned about how I would get a bra to fit.

Good luck to anybody who may be testing soon. 
x


----------



## anxiousgirl

:cry::cry:

:witch: Arrived..im not sure what to say I am really feeling low. I suppose I will dust myself off and start again:cry:

I hope those who are testing will have better luck:hug:


----------



## dizzy1

Hi anxiousgirl,
I hope you are feeling better so.
Good luck on getting your :bfp: next months.
lots of hugs :hugs:
x


----------



## boylovesgirl

Thanks Cazd!! I really appreciate you answering my question. Looks like I've got some more BD'ing to do! 
:dust: to everyone!

:hug: anxiousgirl, sorry to hear the :witch: got you.


----------



## caitlenc

Good luck tomorrow Cazd and samzi!!!:dust: Can't wait to hear your results!!

Anxious Girl, I know exactly how yoou feel, I felt the same way last cycle. But remember, even when we do everything perfectly, we only have a 1 in 5 chance of actually conceiving, so hang in there and keep your fingers crossed for the next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## cazd

boylovesgirl said:


> Thanks Cazd!! I really appreciate you answering my question. Looks like I've got some more BD'ing to do!

Get some serious luvvin tonight girl !!!! :rofl:

SAMZI - you're testing too! - Hoorah!
Which brand are you using?
I've got First Response but it doesn't say how sensitive it is - I'm hoping 20mcls? (or whatever the volume is!)


----------



## RaeRae

Aww I'm sorry anxiousgirl. Hope you get your BFP next month xxx

I have a question. Does it make a difference when you have sex? Basically I have a 4 year old daughter so the only chance I get is at night.


----------



## dizzy1

somebody told me that morning is best as men produce more overnight and go to toilet/move about less. We tried the mornings and nights but were exhausted after a few days and the just bd at night. I leave for work at 6., so we were setting the alarm for 5 to ensure that I could lie for a while afterwards.


----------



## cazd

I heard that mid-afternoon is better - the spermies are more actively mobile then...


----------



## RaeRae

See this is what I'm worried about. We only get to do it at night unless my daughter is with her dad and I'm supposed to be ovulatuing around the 10th and she's not away til the 14th so other than that it's just nights.

I've turned into exactly what I didn't want to be when TTC. I'm getting all worried and obsessed. I was just gona let it happen but now I'm all bloody obsessed and stuff.


----------



## cazd

Ha - I Love it! - We're all SS addicts!

We only do it at night - we work from home but for some strange reason... we do actually work - right through to Trudy walking time at 5 - and then its tea-time... etc etc. And we've only got the animals to look after - can't imagine when we'll find the time when we've got babies!

I reckon night-times best anyway - you can lie still, prop your hips up - and help them on their way and they won't be disturbed by gravity for hours!


----------



## RaeRae

I'm finding it really hard to be optimistic at the moment. I'm on a right downer :(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

i enevr even considered what times best, but i would probably agree with cazd, at least at night you can lie still!! 
dh prefers the monring, but we never have sex because i hate it!!!


----------



## cazd

Oh No! I'm absolutely full up of PMA - shame you can't have some of mine!

Honestly though... I thought you'd done enough to catch that egg....?


----------



## RaeRae

Well I finished AF yesterday and now we're gonna pretty much be doing it every other night this month and every night around ovulation. I'm just gonna be gutted when I'm not pregnant at the end of it. I never expected it to be so emotionally draining.


----------



## samzi

cazd said:


> boylovesgirl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Cazd!! I really appreciate you answering my question. Looks like I've got some more BD'ing to do!
> 
> Get some serious luvvin tonight girl !!!! :rofl:
> 
> SAMZI - you're testing too! - Hoorah!
> Which brand are you using?
> I've got First Response but it doesn't say how sensitive it is - I'm hoping 20mcls? (or whatever the volume is!)Click to expand...

Im just going to be using a ic i got from accessdiagnostics(sp) They are apparantly 10mui x


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck with the testing girls!

im 4 dpo dont think i have any symptoms yet, just a bit of bloating and constipation but thats normal for me.

im a nurse and been looking after a woman who had a post partum bleed and went into renal failure she hadnt seen her baby until today a week after she was born, it was so special to see her hold her little girl for the first time and OMG the LO was soooo cute.


----------



## Freyasmum

samzi said:


> caz im with you tomorrow. ive decided to test too! xx

I'm with you guys... testing tomorrow.

I hope you're feeling better AnxiousGirl :hugs:


----------



## msmith

Good luck to all you girls testing. Fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## samzi

well it was a neg for me this morning after last nights possible BFP. Maybe its just too early to test for me though *shrug* we will see!

Goodluck to Caz and the others who are testing today! xxx


----------



## msmith

Sorry to hear that Samzi. When was the :witch:meant to visit? Are you normally pretty regular?
:hug:


----------



## Blondie

Been AWOL for a few days as snowed under with work at the moment so just grabbing a quick 5 minutes to catch up on all your posts before the work has to kick in again. :(

Starting to worry that my cycle is a bit pear shaped this month after mc

Did BD with DH on Sunday night but last night I was so tired I fell asleep so no action and this morning I had ewcm so worried that I've missed ovulation - though hopefully it will be tomorrow (I'm hoping it will be slightly later this month due to waiting for HCG levels dropping after mc). DH playing snooker tonight so told him he isn't allowed to get drunk as he needs to get home early and BD with me :) Where has all the romance gone :rofl:

The thought of having another 2WW is driving me insane already and I'm not sure I have even ovulated yet.


----------



## msmith

My 2WW is going from bad to worse. After all of my new symptoms this month I had convinced myself they were early signs of pg, then yesterday I had aches like I was coming on so thought that was that for this month and today nothing. No cramps, no aches, no nothing. I'm going mad. I don't want to test until AF should arrive on Saturday but that is still 4 days away. Going Crazy!!!


----------



## cazd

Ha - that's why Samzi and I tested today - we just couldn't wait.
We're due Sunday but with these early testing sticks... you never know!

Well - mine was a resounding BFN and I'm most put out.
But... its still early days so PMA and all that. Sadly I'm just not feeling PG so roll on next month!

Nice to see you back Blondie - fingers crossed you got it at the right time.
and Freyasmum - let us know how you get on.

Who's gonna give us our first team :bfp: ????


----------



## Wishfull

Hi ladies hope you all are well.

I was ment to test today but other half told me yesterday that he didnt buy any tests cause he thought i had!!! And now im 2 days late for my period which is never never late!!! And im snowed in and i live in a little town so cant get to the chemist!!!!!!!!!

Sort of feel like witch is coming but still no sign. Maybe its implantation? How many days does implantation pain last? Im not really in pain just a mild twinge or 2.

I hope i can get out the house tomo???? And i also hope witch doesnt appear!!!

Sorry ladies who got a BFN. Maybe test again in a day or 2?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wishfull

My god im driving my self mad here i so wish i could test!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cazd

Oh No! You're all stranded!
I think implantation is supposed to happen about a week after ov...


----------



## Wishfull

Iv got no idea when i would of ov'ed. But the first day of my last period was 2nd of Jan. And my period was due yesterday. 

Im well and truly stranded, other half had to walk a fare bit out of our street to get picked up for work. And he said they drove past a chemist on way to work but it had a closed untill snow goes sign on door!!!!!!!!!!

I think in a way i wouldnt mind if it was witch. I would be disapointed but then at least i would know. I cant believe i could be sitting here PREGNANT and i dont even know it. ( well i can dream anyway)

How are you today cazd?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hi All!
Wishfull, what a nightmare! i've got 6 tests up in my knickers drawer, wish i could send one over by carrier pigeon!!
Well AF was due today but no sign yet. I am pretty certain I'm not pregnant though, i tested like mad last week, right up til Sunday and all :bfn:s
Also had hideous breakout and thumping headache which are sure fire signs the :witch: is on her way! To be honest i just want it to hurry up and arrive as at least i know my cycles back to normal, had the implant out beginning of Jan so was worried it might take a while!
Good luck to everyone, and Wishfull do keep us posted!

xx


----------



## Wishfull

Will do summer. Thanks sweetie for the offer for the test lol. I think even the pigeons are staying on today lol.

It might be nothing but as long as witch doesnt appear weve got hope right?

Summer i would do a test tomo if there is no sign of witch. But if your sure she is coming then save your tests sweetie for when she doesnt come next time, if not this time.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caitlenc

Oooh, Wishfull I think you're going to be our teams first BFP!!!! My fingers are crossed for you, and I can't wait to hear how your testing goes!!!!


----------



## Wishfull

caitlenc said:


> Oooh, Wishfull I think you're going to be our teams first BFP!!!! My fingers are crossed for you, and I can't wait to hear how your testing goes!!!!

Thanks sweetie. Though it is killing me the not knowing. I would love to get a BFP tomo, being first time lucky and all that for me and other half. Its such a shame though i thought at least one of our lovely lovely teams mates would have some good news by now.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hug:


----------



## Blondie

Wishfull said:


> Hi ladies hope you all are well.
> 
> I was ment to test today but other half told me yesterday that he didnt buy any tests cause he thought i had!!! And now im 2 days late for my period which is never never late!!! And im snowed in and i live in a little town so cant get to the chemist!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sort of feel like witch is coming but still no sign. Maybe its implantation? How many days does implantation pain last? Im not really in pain just a mild twinge or 2.
> 
> I hope i can get out the house tomo???? And i also hope witch doesnt appear!!!
> 
> Sorry ladies who got a BFN. Maybe test again in a day or 2?
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

When i had my :bfp: last month it really felt like af was going to arrive for the first couple of days after I was due but apparently this is a completely normal symptom of pg (though still didn't stop me running to loo every 5 minutes to check :dohh: )

Surely snow must have melted enough to get out of house now??? We have nothing left up here :hissy: 

Sorry I have developed a strange obsession with getting other people to test now to fill in the times when I can't test myself - I think I'm turning into a poas addict :rofl:


----------



## RaeRae

No updates today then?? No news is good news I suppose!

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Wishfull

Blondie said:


> Wishfull said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies hope you all are well.
> 
> I was ment to test today but other half told me yesterday that he didnt buy any tests cause he thought i had!!! And now im 2 days late for my period which is never never late!!! And im snowed in and i live in a little town so cant get to the chemist!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sort of feel like witch is coming but still no sign. Maybe its implantation? How many days does implantation pain last? Im not really in pain just a mild twinge or 2.
> 
> I hope i can get out the house tomo???? And i also hope witch doesnt appear!!!
> 
> Sorry ladies who got a BFN. Maybe test again in a day or 2?
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> When i had my :bfp: last month it really felt like af was going to arrive for the first couple of days after I was due but apparently this is a completely normal symptom of pg (though still didn't stop me running to loo every 5 minutes to check :dohh: )
> 
> Surely snow must have melted enough to get out of house now??? We have nothing left up here :hissy:
> 
> Sorry I have developed a strange obsession with getting other people to test now to fill in the times when I can't test myself - I think I'm turning into a poas addict :rofl:Click to expand...

Lol i have been going to the loo every 5 mins to see if :witch: has arrive but still nothing :happydance:

Weve just had a load of rain and now it would appear after all the bother with the snow its bluddy away lol. Other half has been told to bring me a test for tonight if he remembers is another matter.!!!!
Im back to work on thursday and would love to go in with a smile on my face.

Its so hard not to get my hopes up but with me being late and the way iv been feeling i just find it hard not to be excited.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## trinitydm

Good Luck Wishfull!! We're all rooting for ya and keeping our fx'd for that :bfp: !!!


----------



## Wishfull

Thanks Ladies 

You've all kept me on the sane side of things.

Going to fone other half again to tell him to remember the test!!! Will hopefully be on later with some good news if not il be on tomo.

Take care an good luck to all the other testers out there.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## samzi

goodluck wishfull. will be thinking of you xx


----------



## dizzy1

Hi to everybody!
Good luck wishful, hope you get your :bfp:.
I am now one day late. I to have been running to the loo all day to check for the :witch: as I feel she is coming although I haven't had my usually PMSs.
Good luck to anybody else who may be testing over the next few days. I would love to hear some good news.
x


----------



## Tinks

Hi ladies....

January was my first month of ttc.... witch is due on Thursday (5th)... could I also have the signature link please?

Good luck girls.... heres hoping the wait for the BFP isnt too long 

xxx


----------



## eswift

sounds like it's fingers crossed all round...

Here's hoping!


----------



## caitlenc

Welcome Tinks!! Wishing you a speedy :bfp:!


----------



## helz81

Yayyyyyyyy I will ov within 36hours!!! Also got ewcm when wiping and my temp this morning was 35.4c...yesterday it was 36! This is the dip before ov isn't it?! 
Gosh Im sooooooo excited!!! Hubby knows he's gonna be busy tonight :rofl:

COME ON GIRLS,WE CAN DO IT,WE WILL GET OUR :bfp: THIS MONTH!!!!


----------



## dizzy1

Hopefully todays your day helz81!
Good luck!


----------



## polaris

anxiousgirl said:


> :cry::cry:
> 
> :witch: Arrived..im not sure what to say I am really feeling low. I suppose I will dust myself off and start again:cry:
> 
> I hope those who are testing will have better luck:hug:

Hi anxiousgirl,
Sorry to hear that :witch: arrived. It is so disappointing when you have got your hopes up, isn't it? Roll on next month, I'm sure you won't have to wait too long to get that :bfp:.
P.


----------



## polaris

Good luck to everyone who is testing over the next few days!
Wishfull, I hope your OH remembers the test!
I can't wait to hear some good news for our little group, really looking forward to the first :bfp:s
Polaris


----------



## Blondie

helz81 said:


> Yayyyyyyyy I will ov within 36hours!!! Also got ewcm when wiping and my temp this morning was 35.4c...yesterday it was 36! This is the dip before ov isn't it?!
> Gosh Im sooooooo excited!!! Hubby knows he's gonna be busy tonight :rofl:
> 
> COME ON GIRLS,WE CAN DO IT,WE WILL GET OUR :bfp: THIS MONTH!!!!

Pretty sure I'm about to ovulate aswell Helz so hubby on strict orders to come back from pub sober so he can get busy :rofl:

Was considering setting up a night of seduction but on second thoughts I'll just go to bed and wait for him to wake me up when he gets back :rofl:


----------



## RaeRae

I managed to get 11 pre filled tubes of pre-seed on ebay for £11 including postage so I'm pretty chuffed with that! I've heard it's pretty good.


----------



## Blondie

cazd said:


> Ha - that's why Samzi and I tested today - we just couldn't wait.
> We're due Sunday but with these early testing sticks... you never know!
> 
> Well - mine was a resounding BFN and I'm most put out.
> But... its still early days so PMA and all that. Sadly I'm just not feeling PG so roll on next month!
> 
> Nice to see you back Blondie - fingers crossed you got it at the right time.
> and Freyasmum - let us know how you get on.
> 
> Who's gonna give us our first team :bfp: ????

Don't give up hope for this month yet Cazd - it aint over until the :witch: arrives :hug:


----------



## Freyasmum

So looks I won't be testing today after all... :witch: arrived this morning. I'm actually feeling a lot worse about it than I thought I would. Although I didn't really 'feel' pregnant, or have any symptoms (apart from imaginary ones!) I had convinced myself that it would happen first time again.
Guess it just wasn't meant to be.

Good luck Wishfull!! Hope you get your :bfp:.


----------



## RaeRae

Freyasmum said:


> So looks I won't be testing today after all... :witch: arrived this morning. I'm actually feeling a lot worse about it than I thought I would. Although I didn't really 'feel' pregnant, or have any symptoms (apart from imaginary ones!) I had convinced myself that it would happen first time again.
> Guess it just wasn't meant to be.
> 
> Good luck Wishfull!! Hope you get your :bfp:.

I conceived my daughter in the first month of trying and I was gutted it didn't happen again. I'm sorry hun x 

Hope you get your :bfp: next time xx


----------



## Blondie

Freyasmum said:


> So looks I won't be testing today after all... :witch: arrived this morning. I'm actually feeling a lot worse about it than I thought I would. Although I didn't really 'feel' pregnant, or have any symptoms (apart from imaginary ones!) I had convinced myself that it would happen first time again.
> Guess it just wasn't meant to be.
> 
> Good luck Wishfull!! Hope you get your :bfp:.

Sorry the :witch: arrived Freyasmum - hopefully that :bfp: won't be long in coming :hug:


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, I know how you feel, Freyasmum...hang in there, I know you'll get that :bfp: real soon. :hug:


----------



## samzi

sorry she arrived for you hun :hug:


----------



## ThatGirl

i still havent had AF since implant out, charting to see if i Ov before tho x


----------



## topazicatzbet

keep thinking :bfp: cazd and samzi. 
wishfull omg cant wait til you test.

had a rubbish day myself girls, my hamster died and slid on the snow this am and crashed the car - not too much damage thankfully

no symptons to report for me :hissy:


----------



## samzi

im suddenly feeling like this month wont be my month :(


----------



## RaeRae

AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! I'm so cross!!!! I swear my OH thinks women get pregnant by magic or something! He's just not doing it. He's making no effort whatsoever and I'm worried that if it carries on and I'm not getting pregnant I'm gonna start resenting him for not putting the effort in. I don't know what to do :cry:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Well, popped on for a quick update while mid night shift and there is so much, so will have to catch up properly at weekend!! :hissy:
Anyhow, I have been POAS religiously waiting for a sign of OV and I got it last night, however me n OH are on entirely opposite shifts this week... so have demanded he come home early tonight for BDing b4 work, and got the response "didn't think tesco.com were coming til 8pm" (on FB:dohh:) so we shall see... although I am more thrilled that I seem to have a fairly average cycle cos i thought this month would be all to pot!!

FX to everyone nearing the end of the 2WW!!!
xxx


----------



## Erzulie

Little update from me, I have tested twice, both :bfn: - still no AF though (was due last monday).

I am feeling generally pretty crappy- nauseous, tired, spotty, afish mild cramps, but some googling reveals all of this is common when coming off my type of pill, so I think I'll just have to sit and wait for af to arrive, and hope it's not weeks and weeks till that happens!

Good luck to everyone else :hug:


----------



## Tudor Rose

RaeRae said:


> AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! I'm so cross!!!! I swear my OH thinks women get pregnant by magic or something! He's just not doing it. He's making no effort whatsoever and I'm worried that if it carries on and I'm not getting pregnant I'm gonna start resenting him for not putting the effort in. I don't know what to do :cry:

raerae i dont tell my hubby when im fertile as he says he feels under pressure to perform.

think im ovulating got all the signs so fingers x hope :spermy: does his job this month!
:dust: to you all


----------



## Wishfull

Ladies i know you have all been waiting to hear if other half did or didnt remember the tests last night. I was about to kill him!!!!!!!!!!!

Then he said yip iv got them!!!!!!!!

So i peeeeeed on the sticks and...................................


----------



## Wishfull

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

im scared and excited and happy. im actually in tears right now.

Rae i think im the first to get my :bfp: for the team.

Also Rae im sorry to here you and OH are having difficulty. Dont beat your self up sweetie i dont want you to be sad.

Love you all i couldnt wait to get on here today.

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## samzi

yay congrats hun!!! :hug:


----------



## Erzulie

Wow that's brilliant wishful!!!!

So pleased we have a team :bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wishfull

Thanks ladies

Everyone of you has been great.

You all made it that bit more exciting finding out.

Though its early days and that. I will be going to doc tomo. And then take it from there.

I truly hope everyone gets there BFPs soon soon soon.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

congratulations

lets hope thats the 1st of many :bfp: for the team this month!


----------



## Summer Breeze

Wowwweeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS Wishful!!!!!!! I am so unbelievably chuffed for you!!
That's amazing news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well the :witch: arrived for me last night, i got quite down but i am feeling a little happier this morning, at least i know my cycle's back to normal after having the implant out. So... on to cycle 2 with avengence! RaeRae can you put me down for the 3rd March now?

Wishful congrats again, your good news has really lifted my spirits!!!
:hug:


----------



## Blondie

Wishfull said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> im scared and excited and happy. im actually in tears right now.
> 
> Rae i think im the first to get my :bfp: for the team.
> 
> Also Rae im sorry to here you and OH are having difficulty. Dont beat your self up sweetie i dont want you to be sad.
> 
> Love you all i couldnt wait to get on here today.
> 
> :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

Congratulations

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ThatGirl

congrats hunny..wheres my AF or OV :( had implant out two weeks tomorrow :( x


----------



## caitlenc

Ha ha, Wishfull that is sooo amazing!!!! I couldn't wait to wake up today and see if you had POAS. I knew this was it for you!!! Go Team Naughties!!

:hug::hug::hug::hugs:

Keep us posted about your Dr visit!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats wishfull, had a feeling it would be a :bfp:
we need more now


----------



## Summer Breeze

topazicatzbet, just noticed you're a fellow Leeds girl!!


----------



## samzi

i am testing tomorrow. will be cd28. think i should? not sure if 31 or 28 day cycle. tickers on other forum say to test tom if 28 and sun if 31!!


----------



## caitlenc

Test test test!!!! I will be crossing my fingers for you, Samzi!!:dust:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Summer Breeze said:


> topazicatzbet, just noticed you're a fellow Leeds girl!!

oh yeah thats so cool!


----------



## Erzulie

Summer Breeze said:


> topazicatzbet, just noticed you're a fellow Leeds girl!!

I am in Leeds too :)


----------



## trinitydm

:happydance:YAY wishfull!!! :happydance:

I hope this is just the first of many for us girls.....

(Hurry up 2ww and be OVER!!!):hissy:


----------



## Tinks

Congratulations Wishfull :)

Lets hope you're the first of many 

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY xxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Woo hoo Wishful.. well done!!! :happydance::happydance:
Well, DH is on his way home now... but POAS this morning and negative for O, think I may have got a rogue positive as surely it cannot come and go so quickly?

Incidently, I'm in Leeds too!! Small world
xxx


----------



## msmith

Congrats Wishful. Fantastic News! You're the first in Team Naughties :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

congratulations wishfull!!! 

hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months. take care of yourself! XXX

:happydance: :happydance: :hug: :hug::happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Mork

Congratulations wishful!!!
I got :witch: today, so your news has cheered me up - at least one of us got it right this month!!
xxx


----------



## RaeRae

Awwwww hun I'm so so so chuffed for you!!! Congratulations!!! You're still in the team though!!! You gotta keep our hopes up LOL!


----------



## dizzy1

Congrats Wishful!! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.
x


----------



## Erzulie

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Woo hoo Wishful.. well done!!! :happydance::happydance:
> Well, DH is on his way home now... but POAS this morning and negative for O, think I may have got a rogue positive as surely it cannot come and go so quickly?
> 
> Incidently, I'm in Leeds too!! Small world
> xxx

Wow, 4 of us!!!


----------



## dizzy1

Well I'm am now 2 days late, I am no longer having any PMS which is odd. Even though AF is late I am not hopeful and I actually feel that I am out this month so much so that I bought a years supply of tampax.


----------



## caitlenc

Dizzy, have you tested??:dust:


----------



## dizzy1

I tested early on Saturday and got a :bfn:


----------



## polaris

Blondie said:


> Pretty sure I'm about to ovulate aswell Helz so hubby on strict orders to come back from pub sober so he can get busy :rofl:
> 
> Was considering setting up a night of seduction but on second thoughts I'll just go to bed and wait for him to wake me up when he gets back :rofl:

Hee hee sounds like a good plan!


----------



## polaris

Freyasmum said:


> So looks I won't be testing today after all... :witch: arrived this morning. I'm actually feeling a lot worse about it than I thought I would. Although I didn't really 'feel' pregnant, or have any symptoms (apart from imaginary ones!) I had convinced myself that it would happen first time again.
> Guess it just wasn't meant to be.

Sorry to hear that :witch: got you. Better luck next month, hopefully you won't have to wait too long.


----------



## polaris

topazicatzbet said:


> keep thinking :bfp: cazd and samzi.
> wishfull omg cant wait til you test.
> 
> had a rubbish day myself girls, my hamster died and slid on the snow this am and crashed the car - not too much damage thankfully
> 
> no symptons to report for me :hissy:

Oh no, that is a really rubbish day, what a horrible string of bad luck. No symptoms doesn't mean anything though, it's still early days and lots of people have no symptoms at all before getting their :bfp:


----------



## polaris

RaeRae said:


> AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! I'm so cross!!!! I swear my OH thinks women get pregnant by magic or something! He's just not doing it. He's making no effort whatsoever and I'm worried that if it carries on and I'm not getting pregnant I'm gonna start resenting him for not putting the effort in. I don't know what to do :cry:

Oooh that is really frustrating. My OH is a bit like that too - he thinks that if you have unprotected sex AT ALL ever no matter what the time of the month etc. etc., then the woman will definitely get pregnant. I wish!!
Seriously though, I think a lot of men really feel under pressure with this TTC business. I know we do too but at least we can talk about it and obsess about it with each other, whereas I think a lot of men just feel inadequate and worried about not stepping up to the mark, with the result that they back away from the whole thing or can't perform when necessary or come up with excuses about tiredness etc. Don't know what to advise except using all your powers of seduction to get him interested. Try and fool him into thinking it's just that you find him irresistable all of a sudden, not about getting pregnant at all! 
Good luck!!
My OH is in work overnight tonight so I'm really hoping that I don't ov just yet. I will be hopping on him when I get home from work tomorrow though!!
Polaris


----------



## aimee-lou

So confused...back to 1DPO for me. 

:-s

No shifted to 18th.....gosh darn!


----------



## polaris

Wishfull said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> im scared and excited and happy. im actually in tears right now.
> 
> Rae i think im the first to get my :bfp: for the team.
> 
> Also Rae im sorry to here you and OH are having difficulty. Dont beat your self up sweetie i dont want you to be sad.
> 
> Love you all i couldnt wait to get on here today.
> 
> :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


WOO HOO!!!!! That is fantastic news!!!! You get the honour of the first :bfp: for Team Naughties! Hopefully a few of us will be joining you soon!! Thanks so much for letting us know.
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## polaris

Erzulie said:


> Little update from me, I have tested twice, both :bfn: - still no AF though (was due last monday).
> 
> I am feeling generally pretty crappy- nauseous, tired, spotty, afish mild cramps, but some googling reveals all of this is common when coming off my type of pill, so I think I'll just have to sit and wait for af to arrive, and hope it's not weeks and weeks till that happens!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else :hug:

Hey Erzulie
Sorry to hear you still have no news. I had the same last month, loads of symptoms and AF finally arrived after 34 day cycle. It was my first month off the pill too. You're not out of the running till AF arrives though. Hope you don't have long to wait to get AF or BFP.


----------



## polaris

samzi said:


> i am testing tomorrow. will be cd28. think i should? not sure if 31 or 28 day cycle. tickers on other forum say to test tom if 28 and sun if 31!!

The only thing is if you test tomorrow and get :bfn: you will have to test again on Sunday anyway cos it might be too early. Please let us know your result if you do test tomorrow.


----------



## polaris

dizzy1 said:


> Well I'm am now 2 days late, I am no longer having any PMS which is odd. Even though AF is late I am not hopeful and I actually feel that I am out this month so much so that I bought a years supply of tampax.

That's probably just the time that you will get pregnant then!! Never mind the tampax can always go into storage! Fingers crossed you get your :bfp:.


----------



## Freyasmum

Yay Wishfull!!! I'm so pleased for you!
Have fun over in first tri - you'll have to set up a thread for us there... hopefully we'll ALL be joining you soon.


----------



## bluetattoo

I'm out :witch: has got me :hissy:

Looking on the positive side though this is the first time I have ever used a OPK and I got a positive on cd13 and I've seemingly got a good LP going on so those are things to be thankful for :happydance:

Many congrats to Wishfull, I'm so happy for you:yipee: Heres hoping for a load more :bfp:s for everyone else very soon!!

:dust:


----------



## msmith

Well after Wishfull's good news I am symptom spotting even more!!! The :witch: should be visiting this weekend, but after mild cramps (similar to my normal pre period pains) on Sunday and Monday, nothing. I have continued to have episodes of nausea and sore nipples (tmi). I am doing everything I can to not head to the shops and buy a HPT. I will (keep telling myself) that i can wait until after the :witch: should have visited.
Any news from anyone else who should have AF in the next week? How are you coping?
Fingers crossed for everyone.
:hug:


----------



## samzi

polaris said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> i am testing tomorrow. will be cd28. think i should? not sure if 31 or 28 day cycle. tickers on other forum say to test tom if 28 and sun if 31!!
> 
> The only thing is if you test tomorrow and get :bfn: you will have to test again on Sunday anyway cos it might be too early. Please let us know your result if you do test tomorrow.Click to expand...


Well i tested and did get a BFN. testing again sun if no spotting tomoz as usually get spotting 3 days before AF comes. We shall see! x


----------



## Tudor Rose

could you put me on the list for the 20th of feb please raerae :)


----------



## ellie

Congrats congrats congrats wishfull ... :happydance:

come on team naughties!!!

Can someone help me please? I am DESPARATE to start POAS.... have even been symptom spotting (even though I swore I would not) - and I'm only 3 DPO!!!!! Right now I am trying to resist the urge to use an OPK just for the high of POAS! What can I do, POAS Anonymous group??? Help!


----------



## samzi

i finally understand. i am wasting my time testing until at least sunday. worked out dates etc in my head and last sun the cramps i had real bad must have been implanation? which was a week after OV, which happened the previous sunday as im on a 31day cycle. im due af on mon, so if preg the hormone shud deff show by sun and not before, right? at least i THINK ive worked it out


----------



## Razcox

Well thats it all over for another month, now i have to sit and wait (not what i am best known for!) unitl either i get AF or a :bfp: . I am feeling really postive this month though i think we could really have done it. We timed BD well and i have been using preseed which is great stuff.

Well done on the :bfp: lets hope its the first of many for us all xxxx


----------



## cazd

OMG - OMG !!! I don't check in for a few days and look what happens - I miss our very first :bfp: !!!

CONGRATULATIONS Wisfull - I can't imagine how you must feel. What did the Drs say? Please tell us they confirmed it?!!!

Ellie - its way too early to test at 3DPO. If you're on a 28 day cycle I'd say you've got to wait for 9DPO at least.
11DPO is the best:
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancytest/chart_hpt_all_dpo.php

Well I tested at 9DPO and I got a big fat nothing. Tested again yesterday and 0 again. I'm with you Samzi. I feel 'out' this month so I'm not going to waste my £6 Frist Response stick - I'll just wait for AF on Sunday.


----------



## cazd

P.S.... Here's some positive thinking for the rest of you (ha!)

If you do everything right you've got a 1 in 4 change of getting PG.

Up to today...
8 ladies have gone past their AF dates... So I reckon we've got 1 BFP still to announce!


----------



## mjt11907

welll i mised the first bfp to i was away for a few days... hows all doing??... i am about 8-9dpo and hopen it worked this month how are all u doing please catch me up i missed a lot i see


----------



## samzi

cazd said:


> OMG - OMG !!! I don't check in for a few days and look what happens - I miss our very first :bfp: !!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS Wisfull - I can't imagine how you must feel. What did the Drs say? Please tell us they confirmed it?!!!
> 
> Ellie - its way too early to test at 3DPO. If you're on a 28 day cycle I'd say you've got to wait for 9DPO at least.
> 11DPO is the best:
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancytest/chart_hpt_all_dpo.php
> 
> Well I tested at 9DPO and I got a big fat nothing. Tested again yesterday and 0 again. I'm with you Samzi. I feel 'out' this month so I'm not going to waste my £6 Frist Response stick - I'll just wait for AF on Sunday.

hey hun
looks like we are still in the same boat then. i am testing sun, are you? Hope AF doesnt come for us, i will not be happy:hissy:


----------



## mjt11907

and congrats wishfulll hope we all will be joining u soon... dont forget about us over here...


----------



## boylovesgirl

Congrats Wishfull! I hope you have started a trend for BFP's.


----------



## ellie

cazd said:


> OMG - OMG !!! I don't check in for a few days and look what happens - I miss our very first :bfp: !!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS Wisfull - I can't imagine how you must feel. What did the Drs say? Please tell us they confirmed it?!!!
> 
> Ellie - its way too early to test at 3DPO. If you're on a 28 day cycle I'd say you've got to wait for 9DPO at least.
> 11DPO is the best:
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancytest/chart_hpt_all_dpo.php
> 
> Well I tested at 9DPO and I got a big fat nothing. Tested again yesterday and 0 again. I'm with you Samzi. I feel 'out' this month so I'm not going to waste my £6 Frist Response stick - I'll just wait for AF on Sunday.


yep i know - i was joking (well sort of) but I really really want to start and am going mad waiting, am one of the most impatient people ever! I have pledged not to test until the 14th and I really want to stick to that ... I am just too excited to wait ... then next week i'll probably be disappointed when :witch: comes .... humph.

can you hold out till sunday to test ... then you'll get a nice :bfp: keeping fx'd for you!

Hoping for loads of :bfp: from team naughties in the meantime!


----------



## bellazucca

:hi: Hi RaeRae!!! The :witch: got me on Feb. 3 so we are hopeful for next month!!! I would love to join the Team!!!


----------



## samzi

Rae can you change me to due af on 9th feb pls? ty x


----------



## Freyasmum

Hi ladies... I don't really have anything to add today - just found us stuck down on page 3 so thought I'd bumpity-bump us back onto the first page!!

Hope everyone's doing OK.


----------



## msmith

Sorry to be gross, but I need to ask a question which I am sure you ladies will be able to throw some light on. 
I came of the pill early Jan and I'm due a visit from the :witch: any day now. I have been having some early pregnancy feelings (could also be hormone levels from coming off the pill), however.. and here is the question... I have been having a lot of white, sticky cm on my underwear (tmi). Is this normal?? Is it a good/bad sign? I have never had it like this before.
Thanks for any answers.
:hug:


----------



## Razcox

From what other people have said white cm is a good sign so keeping everything crossed for you hun xxxx

My temps have gone up so i am now 100% in the dreaded 2WW i think i OV on tuesday or wednesday so just have to TRY and stop thinking about it! I will now be testing on the 19th as thats 1 day after AF is due. Really hoping i don't crack before then!!!! :)


----------



## ellie

we hate hate hate the two week wait! anyone got a time machine ;)


----------



## MrsR

I GOT MY :bfp: this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## brokenbits

Sorry to gatecrash but OMG CONGRATS MrsR!!! That's fabulous!


----------



## MrsR

HEHE!!!!!!!!! i'm soooooo excited!!!!!!! its my husbands birthday today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he's 28 and was depressed he was nearing 30!!!!!!!!!!! now he's grinning from ear to ear!!!!!!!! BEST BIRTHDAY PRESANT EVER!!! he shouted!!!!!!!! 

:dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## Razcox

Awwww thats such great news!!!! I agree with you DH what a smashing birthday pressie, i am hoping i get the same this month.

Now i am going to keep everything crossed that you have not only a happy healthy 9 months but you get to buy lots of little pink outfits this time around xxx


----------



## msmith

MrsR said:


> I GOT MY :bfp: this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


Fantastic news Mrs R. Double celebration for you and your hubby tonight.


----------



## Tudor Rose

i knew you was pregnant.........well done send some sticky dust my way please im 1dpo fingers x them cells are dividingx


----------



## polaris

MrsR said:


> I GOT MY :bfp: this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:

Wow congratulations Mrs. R, I am delighted for you!!! Thanks so much for letting us know.


----------



## topazicatzbet

congratulations MrsR


----------



## samzi

im on spotting watch, but so far so good. yellow cm ftw. i think! x and grats again hun :hug:


----------



## caitlenc

Yay MrsR!!! That is sooo fabulous!!:happydance::happydance:

Samzi, I have my fingers and toes X'ed for you for Sunday. Any symptoms?

Not much new to report...I'm 5dpo, and promised myself I wouldn't test until the 17th. We'll see if I can wait that long. No real symptoms to report. This next week and a half could not go fast enough!!

Come on girls, bring on some more :bfp:'s!!!


----------



## samzi

not really any today except i still cant go for a poo :rofl:


----------



## Razcox

samzi said:


> not really any today except i still cant go for a poo :rofl:

The folic acid does this to me!!! :rofl:


----------



## Tudor Rose

ive been having trouble going the loo didnt think it was anything to do with the folic acid now i know thanx


----------



## samzi

just had a banana and now i feel sick :(


----------



## Razcox

Tudor Rose said:


> ive been having trouble going the loo didnt think it was anything to do with the folic acid now i know thanx

LOL, no problem. I forgot to take it a couple of days in a row last month and everything went back to normal. I remembered the pills and a few days later nothing again! I used to have the same problem with Iron tablets . . .

LOL, look at us all sharing our bowel movements, and they say women share too much sometimes! :rofl:


----------



## Erzulie

Yay!!! huge congratulations MrsR!!!!!!!!


----------



## cazd

MrsR said:


> I GOT MY :bfp: this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:

WOW !!!!
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

SOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!


----------



## Laura H

Hi ladies....me and DH have been ttc for a few months but not too seriously as my cycles were irregular and we went on holiday at xmas and were too tired!! We are now very actively ttc and so thought I'd join you girls if thats ok?? 
I'm on CD15 today....had ov pain Wednesday night, bit of EWCM last night and then quite a bit this morning! Does that mean I will ov today or tomorrow??
How do I get a team naughties tag??

xxx :hug: xxx


----------



## MrsR

Tudor Rose said:


> i knew you was pregnant.........well done send some sticky dust my way please im 1dpo fingers x them cells are dividingx

huni LOTS and LOTS of sticky :baby: :dust: thanks soo soo much for your support through this!!!!!!!

Samzi: thank you to you too!!!!!!!! you have been great guys!!!!!!

:dust: :dust: :baby: :dust: :dust: to you 2 and to all!!!!!!!! 

and 1 big bit of advice watch out for yellow creamy cm!!!!!!!! it was my main symptom!!!!!! :D


----------



## Blondie

Congratulations Mrs R :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I've just ordered a load of OPK, HPT and thermometer from ebay - bad bad person as it means as soon as they arrive I will no doubt become a POAS addict :dohh: I've promised hubbie I will wait until AF is due before testing as he doesn't want me to get more stressed about a mc happening if I get a :bfp: - I know what he means but I don't think I'll be able to hold out too long :rofl:

I'm a little confused today though (warning TMI ahead) - me and DH have been BDing for last few nights and I think his little swimmers have permanently moved in - usually you get some returning back down over the next day or so but I've genuinely seen nothing coming back out since it went up :rofl: Where the hell have they gone to???? (TMI alert over!)


----------



## Razcox

LOL, hopefully the are all hanging out in your cervix waiting for the egg to apprear . . .You know how we like to keep our men waiting :)


----------



## polaris

Laura H said:


> Hi ladies....me and DH have been ttc for a few months but not too seriously as my cycles were irregular and we went on holiday at xmas and were too tired!! We are now very actively ttc and so thought I'd join you girls if thats ok??
> I'm on CD15 today....had ov pain Wednesday night, bit of EWCM last night and then quite a bit this morning! Does that mean I will ov today or tomorrow??
> How do I get a team naughties tag??
> 
> xxx :hug: xxx

Hi Laura, welcome to Team Naughties. I am on CD16, not really sure when I'm ov'ing though cos I only came off BCP in December. I am temping though starting from this month, so I know that I haven't yet. I've never had ov pain so I don't know if it happens before or during, but I know EWCM generally happens in the lead up to ov. Sorry not to have been of more help! Looking forward to chatting more.

PS RaeRae kindly sent me the link for the tag but i'm not really sure how to forward it on.


----------



## trinitydm

Congrats on your :bfp: MrsR....... wish you all the best!


----------



## Laura H

:hi: polaris
These are the first good signs I have had that I may be ov'ng since coming off the depo injection....so I am getting a bit excited!!LOL :happydance:

Bedded quite a bit since Sunday, just didn't manage it last night as was too exhausted! Going to have to make the effort tonight tho! 

Good Luck and baby dust to you hun! Fingers X'd for a :bfp: this month!!

:hug: xxx


----------



## cazd

OOOH - Samzi did you hear that - yellow CM !!!!


----------



## msmith

Laura H said:


> Hi ladies....me and DH have been ttc for a few months but not too seriously as my cycles were irregular and we went on holiday at xmas and were too tired!! We are now very actively ttc and so thought I'd join you girls if thats ok??
> I'm on CD15 today....had ov pain Wednesday night, bit of EWCM last night and then quite a bit this morning! Does that mean I will ov today or tomorrow??
> How do I get a team naughties tag??
> 
> xxx :hug: xxx

Hi Laura,
Welcome to the Team. the ladies here are great and offer lots of fab support. 
I have sent you a message with the signature link in it.
:hug:


----------



## RaeRae

Awwwwwwwwww congratulations MrsR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! You'll have to set up a team naughties thread over in first tri and wait for the rest of us.

I'm gonna start using opk's today, ov due about the 10th I think so I'm starting now.


----------



## boylovesgirl

Congrats MrsR!!


----------



## Laura H

Thank you msmith...look forward to chatting too xxx :hug:


----------



## aimee-lou

Congratulations MrsR!! :happydance::happydance:

3DPO (adjusted from 5DPO) for me....seems like sooooooo long to go. 

How are we all today?


----------



## samzi

three days till AF due and no sign of spotting (yet!!) Been feeling sick ever since i had a banana at lunch time! x


----------



## topazicatzbet

well i confused the checkout lady at asda today, went shopping and bought pregnancy vitamins, a baby magazine and sanitary towels lol


----------



## samzi

:rofl:


----------



## cazd

Hrumph - no lovely symptoms for me...
No cramps, No sickness, No metal taste, No fatigue, and I even like the smell of coffee.
BOOOO!


----------



## mamawannabe

Hi Ladies, 

I started TTC January so would be great if I could also join please and If someone could send me the link for the Team Naughties Tag.

:witch: due 2 March and, as I am sure with you all, cant wait to get :bfp:. Fingers crossed for you all x:hug:


----------



## caitlenc

Samzi...I have a ggood feeling about you getting a:bfp: this month! Definitely keep us posted!

Cazd-- hang in there! There are sooo many women who report NO symptoms before getting their :bfp:.

Welcome to Team Naughties, Laura and Mamawannab!!!

I am just totally obsessing, and am only 5dpo!! I wish I could go to sleep and just wake up at the end of my TWW...the suspense is killing me!! :dohh:

No symptoms here yet, other than occasional mild pulling/twinges in lower abdomen...quite certain they are in my head! :blush:

Hope all you ladies have a fab weekend!!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Razcox said:


> Tudor Rose said:
> 
> 
> ive been having trouble going the loo didnt think it was anything to do with the folic acid now i know thanx
> 
> LOL, no problem. I forgot to take it a couple of days in a row last month and everything went back to normal. I remembered the pills and a few days later nothing again! I used to have the same problem with Iron tablets . . .
> 
> LOL, look at us all sharing our bowel movements, and they say women share too much sometimes! :rofl:Click to expand...

I was putting my habits down to nights :rofl:
Congrats MrsR, I spotted u,ve introduced urself elsewhere, let us all know how u get on... we can alll think of it as preperation... :)


Well my tesco delivary arrived as planned, DH has started the zinc supplements and has not yet asked why he is on them... it has been 48 hours... am thinking of starting a sweepstake on how long it takes... am thinking that ignorance is obviously bliss!!!

:hug::hug::hug:

PS: welcome to Laura and Mammawannabe (HHMMM, spellings gone to pot n I'll be getting a reputation soon....


----------



## bellazucca

caitlenc said:


> Samzi...I have a ggood feeling about you getting a:bfp: this month! Definitely keep us posted!
> 
> Cazd-- hang in there! There are sooo many women who report NO symptoms before getting their :bfp:.
> 
> Welcome to Team Naughties, Laura and Mamawannab!!!
> 
> I am just totally obsessing, and am only 5dpo!! I wish I could go to sleep and just wake up at the end of my TWW...the suspense is killing me!! :dohh:
> 
> No symptoms here yet, other than occasional mild pulling/twinges in lower abdomen...quite certain they are in my head! :blush:
> 
> Hope all you ladies have a fab weekend!!

Im only on CD3 and the suspense for next month is killing me!!! :rofl::rofl:

Congratulations MrsR!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## samzi

still no spotting going on here! \o/


----------



## topazicatzbet

ive got a good feeling samzi,


----------



## bellazucca

Me too!!! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you Samzi and sending you much :dust:


----------



## aimee-lou

Mee too!! :D


----------



## samzi

hehe ty guys :hugs:


----------



## dizzy1

polaris said:


> dizzy1 said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm am now 2 days late, I am no longer having any PMS which is odd. Even though AF is late I am not hopeful and I actually feel that I am out this month so much so that I bought a years supply of tampax.
> 
> That's probably just the time that you will get pregnant then!! Never mind the tampax can always go into storage! Fingers crossed you get your :bfp:.Click to expand...

I bought a test and poas this morning and it was a :bfp:. I am in totally shock as my consultant told me that I would likely need medication to conceive but I wanted to try without first.:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Lots of :hug: and :dust: to everyone.
.


----------



## dizzy1

Congratulations Mrs R, hope you have a wonderful pregnancy!!
:hug:


----------



## topazicatzbet

wow congratulations dizzy1 thats fab news, wow so many first time :bfp:


----------



## Mork

:happydance:Congrats MrsR and Dizzy1!!!!!!
PLEASE share your secrets of success!!!!!:baby:
x

:hugs:


----------



## dizzy1

thanks!

lots of bding morning and night lol and pillow under hip afterwards. it got to the point where the day before OV we were to exhausted to bd in the morning.

lots of :dust: and :hug:


----------



## samzi

grats!


----------



## RaeRae

wow!! Congratulations!!


----------



## trinitydm

congrats dizzy1!!! :happydance:

can't wait to see a few more :bfp: on this thread!!


----------



## bellazucca

Congratulations dizzy1! :wohoo::wohoo: Bring on the :bfp::bfp:


----------



## samzi

I wonder who will be next

PMA PMA! 

x


----------



## bellazucca

YOU!!!!


----------



## samzi

:rofl:

we will see but PMA anyway ;)


----------



## samzi

oops double post!


----------



## bellazucca

And lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## polaris

dizzy1 said:


> I bought a test and poas this morning and it was a :bfp:. I am in totally shock as my consultant told me that I would likely need medication to conceive but I wanted to try without first.:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Lots of :hug: and :dust: to everyone.
> .

Brilliant news!!! It's great that you proved your consultant wrong! wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. 
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

I'm off to stock up on Tampax now, maybe it will bring me luck too!! LOL


----------



## cazd

dizzy1 said:


> I bought a test and poas this morning and it was a :bfp:. I am in totally shock as my consultant told me that I would likely need medication to conceive but I wanted to try without first.:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
Congratulations !!!!!!

Right - I'm off to bulk buy tampons!


----------



## topazicatzbet

polaris said:


> I'm off to stock up on Tampax now, maybe it will bring me luck too!! LOL


i did that yest lol


----------



## anxiousgirl

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

WOW I have been M.I.A due to snow for a few days and all this!! that teaches me to not log in!!

BIG CONGRATS to Wishful, Dizzy1, and Mrs R!!!!!!!! that it such exciting news and happy news, I hope you sprinkle some more baby dust our way!!! question does that mean we will all be Auntie Team naughties to all these babies??:rofl:

I just want to say I have never been part of such a positive thread!! everyone Team Naughties have been so supportive and its so nice to be apart of it all!, especially with the new baby news, the dreaded :witch: news, Ovulating, BDcing..its been great!

Baby dust to you all and to another month of :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: :hug:


----------



## anxiousgirl

ooooh another thing, I have not bought any of the ovulating kits yet, however please can someone explain the tempreture stuff that you have been talking about. I am a novice in all this and I notice that people have been saying that your tempreture increases around ovulation?, I do notice that about two weeks after my :witch: I have night sweats for around two nights then back to mormal, I also sweat when the :witch: comes too does anyone else get that?


----------



## MrsR

dizzy1 said:


> Congratulations Mrs R, hope you have a wonderful pregnancy!!
> :hug:

and to you too!!!!! :D :D :D CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## samzi

morning ladies.

still no sign of spotting for me :happydance:

x


----------



## Laura H

Congratulations Dizzy1 :happydance: :hugs:

:rofl: There will be a Tampax shortage soon!! We'll all be rushing out to stock up now :rofl:

Well my EWCM has increased this morning compared to yesterday!! So :sex: this morning (was too tired last night!!) So when will I ov???? Not quite sure how it works exactly....Had EWCM yesterday am, not much at all pm but then loads this morning???? I don't use OPK's anymore!! oooops, they would have been handy! Never mind! 

:hug:


----------



## Laura H

samzi said:


> morning ladies.
> 
> still no sign of spotting for me :happydance:
> 
> x

Looking good for you Samzi!! Fingers X'd for you hunny xxx


----------



## MrsR

anxiousgirl said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> WOW I have been M.I.A due to snow for a few days and all this!! that teaches me to not log in!!
> 
> BIG CONGRATS to Wishful, Dizzy1, and Mrs R!!!!!!!! that it such exciting news and happy news, I hope you sprinkle some more baby dust our way!!! question does that mean we will all be Auntie Team naughties to all these babies??:rofl:
> 
> I just want to say I have never been part of such a positive thread!! everyone Team Naughties have been so supportive and its so nice to be apart of it all!, especially with the new baby news, the dreaded :witch: news, Ovulating, BDcing..its been great!
> 
> Baby dust to you all and to another month of :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: :hug:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :baby: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Hi all!!!

well i'm feeling weirdly normal!!!!!!!!! no sickness (yet!) nothing!!! i expected a BOOM of symptoms!! hahaha!!! did with my last 2 so FX'd its a :pink: bump!!!

errmmmm .... the best advice i have is to chart your cycle.... i used fertiltyfriend (FF) ... i didn't temp or anything but it gives you an accurate idea of when you ov through the length of your cycle.... i used the cervical mucus route and kept track of it everytime i wiped... egg white stretchy cm for ov... and for me this followed by creamy/stretchy yellow cm for pregnancy! :D .... we only had sex 4 times over 3 days the WHOLE month... but because FF predicted my ov so accurately - they were the right days!!! 

worth giving it a shot!!! can seem a bit obessive over the first month but it does work!!! 

i also used OPK's from the day my period finished until ovulation.... to give me back up the data given by FF.

my last 2 pregs i didn't chart at all just BD'd a lot... they took me 6mnths and 3 mnths.... so charting DEF works!!!


----------



## Laura H

MrsR...I also use FF and am using the EWCM as ov sign (don't use anything else) I am also finding it quite accurate...but if you don't mind me asking..how long should EWCM last before you actually ov? I had it yesterday and loads this morning, want to time the bedding right so I don't miss the actual ovulation itself!!
Thanks and many congratulations for your :bfp: xxx


----------



## cazd

Thanks for that! Love your ticker xxxxxxxx


----------



## polaris

Good luck Cazd and Samzi!! Hopefully you will be our next :bfp:s.

Well I tried to interest OH in BDing this morning with absolutely no joy at all. Very frustrating as I am thinking that ov is not too far away. Hopefully he will be more responsive this evening but I am worried that will be too late for this month. I had a big temperature dip this morning (about a degree less than normal) so was wondering if that was ov dip but it might also have been because I had a very disturbed night's sleep due to waking up every few hours dreaming about taking my temperature (LOL - I am getting a bit obsessed I think). 

Hope everyone else is having more luck than me getting lots of BD in.

Polaris


----------



## polaris

anxiousgirl said:


> ooooh another thing, I have not bought any of the ovulating kits yet, however please can someone explain the tempreture stuff that you have been talking about. I am a novice in all this and I notice that people have been saying that your tempreture increases around ovulation?, I do notice that about two weeks after my :witch: I have night sweats for around two nights then back to mormal, I also sweat when the :witch: comes too does anyone else get that?

Hi anxiousgirl,
I have only starting taking temperature this week so I am a complete novice too. Hopefully someone with more expertise will be along soon. Basically you need a basal body temperature thermometer (I got one from Boots, it is like a normal thermometer but with more decimal places). You take your temperature at the same time each morning before you get out of bed, without moving around too much or doing anything that could alter your temperature!!
Then you graph your temperatures on a chart, a lot of people use fertility friend website which has a free service, or a luxury one with extra features that you have to pay a small fee for. Fertility friend will estimate your ovulation date based on your temperatures and other fertility signs such as CM. Basically before ov your temperature is lower, and after ov it is higher. If you get pregnant, your temperature remains high, whereas if you don't your temperature drops when AF is due. The differences in temperature are pretty small and I don't know if you would be able to notice them without a thermometer. That's why you need a special BBT thermometer as a standard thermometer wouldn't be accurate enough to capture the very small changes. 
The reason I am charting my temperatures is to get a better idea of my cycle and whether I am definitely ov-ing. Because I was on BCP for a long time I worry a lot that I am not ov-ing. Charting your temperatures can't tell you when you are going to ov, because it only shows up when your temperatures rise and at that stage you are in the 2WW. But it can give you a good idea of your cycle.
I hope this is of some help.
Polaris


----------



## aimee-lou

Thanks for the details MrsR! I was over the moon when I read about your BFP!! Well done! :happydance::happydance:

Also really interested in whether your shettles experiement will work....hope you get a pink bump like you're hoping for! 

Best of Luck and enjoy the lack of symptoms! It may not last! :rofl:


----------



## anxiousgirl

polaris said:


> anxiousgirl said:
> 
> 
> ooooh another thing, I have not bought any of the ovulating kits yet, however please can someone explain the tempreture stuff that you have been talking about. I am a novice in all this and I notice that people have been saying that your tempreture increases around ovulation?, I do notice that about two weeks after my :witch: I have night sweats for around two nights then back to mormal, I also sweat when the :witch: comes too does anyone else get that?
> 
> Hi anxiousgirl,
> I have only starting taking temperature this week so I am a complete novice too. Hopefully someone with more expertise will be along soon. Basically you need a basal body temperature thermometer (I got one from Boots, it is like a normal thermometer but with more decimal places). You take your temperature at the same time each morning before you get out of bed, without moving around too much or doing anything that could alter your temperature!!
> Then you graph your temperatures on a chart, a lot of people use fertility friend website which has a free service, or a luxury one with extra features that you have to pay a small fee for. Fertility friend will estimate your ovulation date based on your temperatures and other fertility signs such as CM. Basically before ov your temperature is lower, and after ov it is higher. If you get pregnant, your temperature remains high, whereas if you don't your temperature drops when AF is due. The differences in temperature are pretty small and I don't know if you would be able to notice them without a thermometer. That's why you need a special BBT thermometer as a standard thermometer wouldn't be accurate enough to capture the very small changes.
> The reason I am charting my temperatures is to get a better idea of my cycle and whether I am definitely ov-ing. Because I was on BCP for a long time I worry a lot that I am not ov-ing. Charting your temperatures can't tell you when you are going to ov, because it only shows up when your temperatures rise and at that stage you are in the 2WW. But it can give you a good idea of your cycle.
> I hope this is of some help.
> PolarisClick to expand...


Thanks so much for that!!, I am going to pop out and get a thermometerand joim fertility friend !


----------



## cazd

Before you go... make sure you get a digital one. And don't worry too much if you can't find a special BBT one - so long as it shows at least one decimal place it'll be OK...
:)


----------



## mamawannabe

Hi Ladies thanks for the nice welcome. Its great to acually have some support from people going through exactly the same as me. I think sometimes my husband and friends think i'm getting a bit obsessive about the whole TTC so its nice to hear about all your experiences and know that I am not cracking up!!! Congratulations to all those with their:bfp: and good luck to the rest of us in getting them! 

Please could someone send me the link to get the Team Naughties tag/logo. 

Thanks:hug:x x


----------



## cazd

Hiya. Right click on the logo in my post and you should be able to save it. then go to your CP and add it from there.

And too right about people thinking TTC is an obsession.
We had pizza with our friends last night and it was uber embarassing bringing out the pro-natal tablets to have with it!
I found myself trying to justify vitamins and omega3 - Handing 2 tablets to my OH for him to take was quite funny though.


----------



## caitlenc

Yikes, I'm off the boards for less than 24 hours, and another:bfp:! Congratulations Dizzy!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Roll on more first time :bfp:! Samzi and Cazd, waiting with baited breath for you to test. keep us posted!! :hug::hug:


----------



## mamawannabe

cazd said:


> Hiya. Right click on the logo in my post and you should be able to save it. then go to your CP and add it from there.
> 
> And too right about people thinking TTC is an obsession.
> We had pizza with our friends last night and it was uber embarassing bringing out the pro-natal tablets to have with it!
> I found myself trying to justify vitamins and omega3 - Handing 2 tablets to my OH for him to take was quite funny though.

Thanks for that I will give it a try. I am still quite new to all this and so still trying to get used to the site! 

ha ha:rofl: I did exactly them same when we went out for a meal last weekend - I had to sneak them out from my handbag under the table! Our poor men eh?! I really didn't realise there was going to be so much to TTC!


----------



## samzi

well ladies still no spotting going on for me only yellow cm which is a good sign ;)

excited now but trying not to be too much cos anything could change in the next 24/36 hours!


----------



## topazicatzbet

im getting excited for you now, just what i need to cheer me up from feeling rubbish from this cold.:-({|=


----------



## samzi

:hugs:


----------



## samzi

help me not test until tomorrow. i have a huge urge to test next time i need a wee but i really shouldnt.

HELP!


----------



## polaris

samzi said:


> help me not test until tomorrow. i have a huge urge to test next time i need a wee but i really shouldnt.
> 
> HELP!

Better to leave it till FMU tomorrow if you can, hun. I know how hard it is to wait especially as it gets closer to when you are planning to test, but if you get a :bfn: today you will still really be none the wiser. Better to wait till tomorrow and give yourself the best chance of getting an accurate result.
Having said that, I'll be on here first thing tomorrow morning to see what your result is!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

just think how much stronger your :bfp: will be with fmu


----------



## samzi

i will wait, i just feel sooo sick right now.

roll on tomorrow!

x


----------



## ree

Hi guys I'm out for this month :witch: got me and next month around the time I'm ovulating we will be sleeping on my mums floor visiting them so think I'm not in with much chance then either. Congrats on all the :bfp: 's!!


----------



## cazd

ree said:


> next month around the time I'm ovulating we will be sleeping on my mums floor visiting them so think I'm not in with much chance then either.

That sounds romantic!!!


----------



## WannabeaMomma

I just started TTC in January! I would love to be part of the team! lol Here's to :bfp: ladies!


----------



## cazd

Hello + welcome! xxxx


----------



## samzi

i couldnt resist and got the BFN. what a surpirse there then!


----------



## topazicatzbet

try again with fmu im sure your the next to get :bfp:


----------



## anxiousgirl

samzi said:


> i will wait, i just feel sooo sick right now.
> 
> roll on tomorrow!
> 
> x

oooooh how exciting I can't wait t here what your result is! im sure it will be great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hug:


----------



## anxiousgirl

Another question, sorry if this is graphic but what is the best position to use? DH seems to be quite excited for our first proper month trying. LAst month was apparently a 'test run' according to DH, I just wanted to know what the best positions are best or are all just as good as the other


----------



## polaris

samzi said:


> i couldnt resist and got the BFN. what a surpirse there then!

Sorry to hear that samzi. It is so hard to resist that POAS temptation isn't it? And then so disappointing to get :bfn: But you are definitely not out of the running until :witch: arrives.


----------



## dizzy1

polaris said:


> dizzy1 said:
> 
> 
> I bought a test and poas this morning and it was a :bfp:. I am in totally shock as my consultant told me that I would likely need medication to conceive but I wanted to try without first.:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Lots of :hug: and :dust: to everyone.
> .
> 
> Brilliant news!!! It's great that you proved your consultant wrong! wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> I'm off to stock up on Tampax now, maybe it will bring me luck too!! LOLClick to expand...

Thanks!! Good luck and lots of :dust:

:hug:


----------



## dizzy1

good evening to everybody who has been bulk buying tampax!

There may be some truth in the fact that bulk buying tampax is a good luck charm, as I remember my sister giving me several boxes that she had just bought when she got pregnant with my 4 year old niece. I'm sure it can't hurt!! .

Lots of super strength :dust: to everybody. I think the team is on a roll now and that we are going to have lots more :bfp: this month.

:hugs:


----------



## dizzy1

WannabeaMomma said:


> I just started TTC in January! I would love to be part of the team! lol Here's to :bfp: ladies!

Welcome WannabeaMomma.

:hug:


----------



## dizzy1

can somebody please send me the team logo and tell me how to add it. 

Thanks
x


----------



## samzi

:wave: where is everyone tonight? surely not having a life :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

well i was supposed to be having a life for a friends birthday, but since i have a cold im staying in.


----------



## Freyasmum

I'm here, Samzi - but it's not tonight, it's tomorrow! We're having lunch inside today to get away from the midday sun.

HUGE congrats to Wishfull and Dizzy - let's hope we all follow you soon.
I'm thinking I may give that tampax trick a go.


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

ohh can i have a team naughties we have started trying this month?


----------



## Tudor Rose

im here even though its stupid o'clock in the morning off to work now.
i dont get chance come on here on the weekend and DH hogs the computer.
i.l catch up on monday hope all you ladies are well x


----------



## RaeRae

I actually did have a life lat night!!!!! Me and OH went on a date. We went for food at Wagamama's which was stunning and then we went to the cinema and saw Underworld:Rise of the Lycans which was brill. Then we can home and did some other stuff which was even better haha!!


----------



## samzi

:happydance: ;)


----------



## dizzy1

samzi said:


> :happydance: ;)

Hi Samzi, have you tested?

x


----------



## samzi

i did yes :lol: it was a bfn.

due af tomorrow but shes being good so far and hasnt started three days before like usual. we shall see what happens tomorrow!! x


----------



## dizzy1

Good luck for tomorrow!

lots of :dust: and :hug: to you.

x


----------



## cazd

anxiousgirl said:


> Another question, sorry if this is graphic but what is the best position to use? DH seems to be quite excited for our first proper month trying. LAst month was apparently a 'test run' according to DH, I just wanted to know what the best positions are best or are all just as good as the other

They say the best position is the one you both enjoy the most!
Biologically speaking the 'best' position is good old missionary.
You can stay still afterwards and gravity will help those spermies on their way. Also... Its best if neither of you you move for at least a minute afterwards.

TMI but at nights we've taken to side-on luvvin so we can both just go back to sleep without moving! And yes... I meant go _back_ to sleep - my OH has a habit of jumping me in his sleep!


----------



## Blondie

Well my opk tests and thermonitor arrived on Sat am so did a test yesterday and it was negative which I'm taking to mean I must have ovulated earlier in the week as I expected so I'm offically in the 2WW - hopefully we caught the egg this month but I'm dying to test early (promised DH I won't though :rofl:)

Well done to our new :bfp: people :happydance:

and fingers crossed to all those testing in the next few days.


----------



## cazd

Good luck with not testing - I used 5 internet sticks and one £5 early response !
All were depressingly BFNs. 
I don't think I'll be buying any more - its just too stressful...


----------



## RaeRae

Last month I went through 9 tests I think and the day before AF came I bought 2 clearblue digi's which I know are just going to torture me in my 2ww!

For some reason I've become very relaxed over the whole thing in the last few days. I bought a load of OPK's to use and stuff but I just haven't bothered. I have got some pre-seed that needs to be used by March and I'm gonna use that all next week coz I'm due to OV around the 10th. At the beginning of the week I was all sad thinking what if it's not this month and stuff but today I'm just thinking if it isn't this month then we just keep trying til it happens for us. I think I'm enjoying the trying a bit too much LOL! 

This will more than likely all go out the window in my 2ww and I'll be symptom spotting like a mad person but then again when I think back to when I was pregnant with Zoe I just knew I was pregnant. I didn't have any symptoms other than major tiredness but I just knew that I was. I didn't even think about testing with her til I was a week late. I am absolutely not going to test til the 1st of March because it's St David's Day and it would be cool if I got a BFP then so I am gonna wait.


----------



## ree

Hi ladies well I'm officially confused :witch: came and has now gone after less that 48 hours! I'm so confused as I'm always a 5-6 days type of girl. Thought it can't be implantation bleeding as it was TMI!!! red blood but unusually for me there weren't any clots (sorry gross I know) any ideas, anyone as to what's going on with my body?


----------



## cazd

I have no idea what that could be - Strange that its not 'normal' for you though.
Could it be implantation?


----------



## samzi

could be implanation hun.

i feel soo sick right now, maybe i should get a drink. being so lazy today and doing sod all, its great :D


----------



## cazd

RaeRae said:


> For some reason I've become very relaxed over the whole thing in the last few days. I bought a load of OPK's to use and stuff but I just haven't bothered.

Ooooh - well thats what people say... I stopped thinking about it - and it just happened!

I think I'll be a bit more laid back about it all next month...


----------



## msmith

Hello everyone. OH and I have been away for the weekend so I have been offline. AND missed the good news. Congrats Dizzy!!

I think I am going to POAS tomorrow. This will be the first ever HPT I have done. Excited and nervous at the same time. I only came off the pill in Jan so not too sure when/if I have ov'd and also when :witch: is due. If I test tomorrow that will be cd31. I'll just keep my fingers crossed.

Samzi and Cadz-It is not over until the :witch: arrives. Good luck.

Ree - Sorry I can't be any help I'm not too sure what advice to offer. Was the bleed heavier than normal?
:hug:


----------



## Rozz1e1

hey, id love to join team naughties!! due to test again on the 1st march...aarhh!!!
:blush:


----------



## Rozz1e1

ooh...also can you send me the link 4 the banner....thank u!!xxxxxx


----------



## Rozz1e1

good luck to everyone trying for their :bfp: 
:dust:


----------



## msmith

Hi and welcome Rozz1e1. 
This thread is great, lots of fantastic ladies, supportive-especially over the dreaded 2ww.

I have sent you a message which includes the Team signature.


----------



## polaris

RaeRae said:


> For some reason I've become very relaxed over the whole thing in the last few days. I bought a load of OPK's to use and stuff but I just haven't bothered. I have got some pre-seed that needs to be used by March and I'm gonna use that all next week coz I'm due to OV around the 10th. At the beginning of the week I was all sad thinking what if it's not this month and stuff but today I'm just thinking if it isn't this month then we just keep trying til it happens for us. I think I'm enjoying the trying a bit too much LOL!

Sounds like a good attitude RaeRae. I am stressing about it a bit this month but am trying to stay positive and that it doesn't matter if it takes a bit of time.


----------



## polaris

ree said:


> Hi ladies well I'm officially confused :witch: came and has now gone after less that 48 hours! I'm so confused as I'm always a 5-6 days type of girl. Thought it can't be implantation bleeding as it was TMI!!! red blood but unusually for me there weren't any clots (sorry gross I know) any ideas, anyone as to what's going on with my body?

I wonder if it could be because you are still getting back to normal after m/c? It can disrupt your 'normal' cycle a bit.
Have you tested though? If not I would say test just in case. 
Baby dust.
Polaris


----------



## Lil_Pixie

im feeling relaxed aout ttc this month, but more because i think i'll never get a bfp than anything else. i'll kep trying cos you never know, but im not holding out any hope. . . 

can you put me down for march 1st please raerae? ta XXX


----------



## topazicatzbet

Lil_Pixie said:


> im feeling relaxed aout ttc this month, but more because i think i'll never get a bfp than anything else. i'll kep trying cos you never know, but im not holding out any hope. . .
> 
> can you put me down for march 1st please raerae? ta XXX

hey whats with the NMA we only do PMA on team naughties!!
you will get a :bfp:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

haha im sorry!! my sister's told a VERY gossipy neightbour that im ttc and im a bit miffed! grr but your right. PMA all the way. . .


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats better hum! pma, come on :bfp:


----------



## anxiousgirl

cazd said:


> anxiousgirl said:
> 
> 
> Another question, sorry if this is graphic but what is the best position to use? DH seems to be quite excited for our first proper month trying. LAst month was apparently a 'test run' according to DH, I just wanted to know what the best positions are best or are all just as good as the other
> 
> They say the best position is the one you both enjoy the most!
> Biologically speaking the 'best' position is good old missionary.
> You can stay still afterwards and gravity will help those spermies on their way. Also... Its best if neither of you you move for at least a minute afterwards.
> 
> TMI but at nights we've taken to side-on luvvin so we can both just go back to sleep without moving! And yes... I meant go _back_ to sleep - my OH has a habit of jumping me in his sleep!Click to expand...


Yes my partner has that 'problem' too hahahahaha


----------



## Lil_Pixie

oh lordy, i WISH my husband had that problem! hehe


----------



## Lil_Pixie

ive been wondering . . 

is it better to test early. or late? ive never tested before af was late, but i was thinkin this month i might give it a try . . .


----------



## mamawannabe

msmith said:


> Hi and welcome Rozz1e1.
> This thread is great, lots of fantastic ladies, supportive-especially over the dreaded 2ww.
> 
> I have sent you a message which includes the Team signature.

 
Hello there. I am having some problems with my blimmin computer and I cannot get the Team Naughties logo. Please could you also message it to me. Thanks everso x


----------



## samzi

late! i wish i had, but sometimes the urge is too great!


----------



## cazd

Lil_Pixie said:


> ive been wondering . .
> 
> is it better to test early. or late? ive never tested before af was late, but i was thinkin this month i might give it a try . . .

Test Late - 'cos early BFNs are just way too depressing.
On-Time AFs are pretty depressing too !

Yes girls - I'm out! :witch: arrived today - just 4 hours late.

Stupid blood. I've never been so heartbroken to see it before.
I HATE everything right now!!!
You can't move in Pikey Pikey 'do as you Likey' Sittingbourne for Pregnant bumps - all shagging and oops we've made a baby...
and here's me... I'm a really nice person (honest!) and I just can't make a baby. Its not fair !!!!!


----------



## cazd

OK - Maybe I'm not that nice a person right now.
In fact - oooh - I'm Soooo ANGRY.... 

Its the end of Cycle 1 and I feel Apocalyptic !!!!

My whole life if I've wanted something - I've worked for it and got it. And now... I've failed. 
Stupid making babies. 
Going to give my collie some strokes and forget about eggs and cycles and CM and OPKs.
Its all a sodding waste of time!

Sorry girls... I'm sure we'll all get there in the end. Just need to vent right now!


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh hun, it was only your first cycle, you will get a :bfp: put this cycle down to practice and move on to the next cycle.


----------



## polaris

cazd said:


> Yes girls - I'm out! :witch: arrived today - just 4 hours late.
> 
> Stupid blood. I've never been so heartbroken to see it before.
> I HATE everything right now!!!
> You can't move in Pikey Pikey 'do as you Likey' Sittingbourne for Pregnant bumps - all shagging and oops we've made a baby...
> and here's me... I'm a really nice person (honest!) and I just can't make a baby. Its not fair !!!!!

Hi cazd,
sorry to hear that :witch: got you. It does seem so unfair thinking about all the people who get pregnant and don't want to be, whereas then other people try so hard and don't. But you will get there in the end. Apparently even if everything goes right and you BD at all the right times and no fertility problems, you still only have a 20% chance of getting pregnant each month. So it WILL happen, it just can't happen straight away for all of us, unfortunately. At least you are not left hanging and can move straight on to next month. Sometimes you just need a good vent though, that's what we are here for cos we all understand!!!
Polaris


----------



## cazd

Thanks and you're right... Cycle 1 would've been fab but nothing worth having comes easy.


----------



## samzi

you will catch the eggy next cycle hun, promise! :hugs: x


----------



## RaeRae

Aww hun!! I know it's horrible but at least you weren't left in limbo for ages with bfn's a no AF. At least now you know you can try again next month!!!


----------



## samzi

at least the cowbag is regular anyways :hugs: x


----------



## samzi

i keep feeling like im going to be sick every time i burp:blush: had too much coke this eve!


----------



## cazd

Thanks ladies !
I've gone from finding out that stupid :witch: is here - and being really upset and angry.. through to posting on a few of my fave threads on here and.. now... I'm feeling so much better about it all.
OH gave me a big hug while I squeezed out the last of the tears.
And all your positive vibes - Thank you so much - you guys really do make me feel so much better about the whole thing. I'm so lucky I've found this forum and that everyone's so supportive. I really appreciate it.

:hug: to all of you!!!!

I'm off to crawl into my PJs and drag the duvet downstairs for some TV therapy xxxx


----------



## samzi

glad you are feeling a bit better hun :hugs: have a nice relaxing sun eve x


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad your feeling a bit better


----------



## polaris

samzi said:


> i keep feeling like im going to be sick every time i burp:blush: had too much coke this eve!

Still no sign of AF? Hope she stays away and the reason you are feeling sick is cos you are getting your :bfp:. When you going to test again?


----------



## samzi

nope, no sign as yet. i bet she will get me in the night, so im going to make sure im armed and ready for her! :trouble:

no more tests left now, so have to wait until my new batch of ic's and normal CB's come x


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, Cazd, I know exactly how you feel--I felt exactly the same way last month! It gets better after a couple of days, and you will get preggers soon, I just know it. Feel better, sweetie. :hugs:

Samzi, have you tested again?? I hope the sicky feeling you've had is a good sign!!

Welcome Rozz1e1 and Wannabeamomma!! This is a fabulous group of ladies, and we are thrilled to have you join us!!

Ree, I would definitely test again in a day or two, cuz a short period like that can often lead to a :bfp:! Good luck, and keep us posted!

Not much to report today, feeling absolutely no symptoms. Still planning to hold off testing until the 17th, which is the day :witch: is due. I flip flop back and forth between being sure this is my month, and being sure that it isn't!! Can you say schizophrenic? :rofl: This TTC stuff could make anyone insane!


----------



## samzi

no more tests to test with :lol:
and remembering last time, it took at least a week for anything to show BFP for me. it must take ages for the hormone to build up in me ;) (PMA!!!)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

RaeRae said:


> I actually did have a life lat night!!!!! Me and OH went on a date. We went for food at Wagamama's which was stunning and then we went to the cinema and saw Underworld:Rise of the Lycans which was brill. Then we can home and did some other stuff which was even better haha!!


We went out for tea with friends to a fish restaurant, it was very nice, I had shellfish, in case I have to avoid them soon, DH had oysters, which worked ... just at the time that I developed sever indigestion and dad came up the stairs.... all in all it was a bit of a passion killer ... but I have no clue where my cycle is going as everything that I have entered into fertility friend has confused it ....
:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

oh PS. congrats Dizzy1!! :happydance:
Hang in there samzi and cadz.... it'll happen!!!


----------



## caitlenc

Way to go, Samzi, keep being optomistic! There are SOOO many stories on here of women getting :bfn:'s until getting their :bfp: days after af was due. Fingers X'd for you, hun!


----------



## Laura H

Evening ladies....
Well EWCM was gone by yesterday midday, so counting today as 1DPO! Just so I can get the countdown started!! LOL :sex: this morning just to be sure!! Don't want to miss that egg!!

Bring on the TWW! Fertility friend says to test 26th Feb but its my birthday on 27th Feb so if I can hold out I might wait....what a birthday pressie that would be!

Hope everyone is well xxxxxx

:hug:


----------



## Laura H

OMG! Samzi your PMA must be rubbing off on me!! Check me out talking about actually being able to test without considering the :witch: might get me first! :laugh2:


----------



## samzi

:rofl: :hugs:


----------



## msmith

Morning Ladies,
Well, I POAS this morning and a got a :bfn:
As much as I am really disappointed that this month is not the month I'm staying positive after reading all your PMA posts. I now just want AF to arrive so I can give month 2 a go.
I suppose every cloud has a silver lining because reflecting back over the last 2 weeks I have been totally obsessive and symptom spotting galore for nothing. Therefore I have promised myself next month I am not going to waste another second thinking 'what if'. I did not even have a drink this month because I thought maybe I was pg-what a waste!!
Good luck to the rest of you for this month.
:hug:


----------



## samzi

sorry about your BFN msmith :hugs: 

well this is a first, me being up at this time. whats wrong with me?! desperate for a wee but no1 is up yet so i dont wanna make noise :lol:

i was expecting to wake up to the witch, i was all prepared for her coming but no, no sign as yet.

x


----------



## msmith

Thanks Samzi, Glad the :witch: didn't arrive in the night. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Will you keep testing?

After feeling very positive earlier today I now feel miffed that I got a :bfn:
Do you guys think I should test again later in the week or just wait for the :witch:?

:hug:


----------



## polaris

polaris said:


> I had a big temperature dip this morning (about a degree less than normal) so was wondering if that was ov dip but it might also have been because I had a very disturbed night's sleep due to waking up every few hours dreaming about taking my temperature (LOL - I am getting a bit obsessed I think).

Well I think the temperature dip was just a fluke because yesterday and today my temperature was back up to roughly what it had been all along. But no higher so still no sign of Ov. But EWCM has completely disappeared so I am a bit worried. Will just have to wait and see what happens over the coming weeks. Based on a 34 day cycle and a 14 day LP I wouldn't be due to ov till Wednesday so maybe I just have to wait and keep BDing. Just a bit worried that I am not ov'ing at all. 
Polaris


----------



## Wishfull

Hi Ladies 

Got some bad news iv lost my little one. I started bleeding heavy last night. And as iv had a m/c last oct i know its over. The doc did confirm that i was pregnant and now iv got the docs today so he can tell me that iv lost my little one. Not sure what they will do this time as i wasnt far enough along to get a scan maybe they will do a test when im there or something. Either way there is no mistaking iv lost another little one.

Raerae can you take me off the bfp please hunny.

I dont think i will be trying again for a long time, it took me 4 months to build up the courage to try again last time for fear id lose another baby. And my worst fear has happend. Sorry to be so glum when everyone is trying so hard for a baby and trying to be optimistic. I wish everyone bfp's and a happy healthy 9 months.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura H

Wishfull said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Got some bad news iv lost my little one. I started bleeding heavy last night. And as iv had a m/c last oct i know its over. The doc did confirm that i was pregnant and now iv got the docs today so he can tell me that iv lost my little one. Not sure what they will do this time as i wasnt far enough along to get a scan maybe they will do a test when im there or something. Either way there is no mistaking iv lost another little one.
> 
> Raerae can you take me off the bfp please hunny.
> 
> I dont think i will be trying again for a long time, it took me 4 months to build up the courage to try again last time for fear id lose another baby. And my worst fear has happend. Sorry to be so glum when everyone is trying so hard for a baby and trying to be optimistic. I wish everyone bfp's and a happy healthy 9 months.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx

Oh sweetheart I'm so sorry xxx:hugs:


----------



## samzi

wishfull i am so so sorry for your loss :hugs: x


----------



## Laura H

Hi Samzi...have you tested yet hun?? xx


----------



## samzi

no laura, i have no tests left :( my ic's should come today in the post hopefully x


----------



## Laura H

Will you be testing if they arrive??? I have a good feeling!! Have you had any symptoms hun?? xx


----------



## ree

Wishfull said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Got some bad news iv lost my little one. I started bleeding heavy last night. And as iv had a m/c last oct i know its over. The doc did confirm that i was pregnant and now iv got the docs today so he can tell me that iv lost my little one. Not sure what they will do this time as i wasnt far enough along to get a scan maybe they will do a test when im there or something. Either way there is no mistaking iv lost another little one.
> 
> Raerae can you take me off the bfp please hunny.
> 
> I dont think i will be trying again for a long time, it took me 4 months to build up the courage to try again last time for fear id lose another baby. And my worst fear has happend. Sorry to be so glum when everyone is trying so hard for a baby and trying to be optimistic. I wish everyone bfp's and a happy healthy 9 months.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx

So sorry to hear that hun, I had a miscarriage myself back in October so know how it feels just stay stong and remember we're all here for you xxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh wishfull, i am so so sorry,
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Tudor Rose

:hug:
wishful im so sorry.
:hug:


----------



## topazicatzbet

samzi, glad the :witch: stayed away overnight, i tested this morning on IC :bfn:


----------



## helz81

So sorry to hear that wishfull :hug::hug::hug: take care of yourself xxxxx


----------



## msmith

Sorry to hear your sad news Wishful. I can't even imagine how you are feeling. Us girls are here as and when you need us.
Take care.
:hug:


----------



## caitlenc

:hugs: Oh, Wishfull, I am so very sorry to hear about your loss. Stay strong and know that we are here for you. I know a lot of ladies on these boards have gone through the same thing, and can provide you with lots of support. I am not a particularly religious person, but I do believe that God has his reasons for tragedies like this one, and I am sure you will be blessed with a child when the time is right. :hug:


----------



## caitlenc

Samzi, can't wait until you test again!!!


----------



## samzi

i got a txt saying parcels have arrived - the tests!! :happydance:

still no sign of cow, and still getting the yellow cm.

*is a bit excited*


----------



## Laura H

samzi said:


> i got a txt saying parcels have arrived - the tests!! :happydance:
> 
> still no sign of cow, and still getting the yellow cm.
> 
> *is a bit excited*

OMG! Just 'a bit excited' I would be soooooooooooooo excited!!! :rofl:
Everything crossed for you!!! So testing tonight when u get home??? x


----------



## topazicatzbet

well i just got my first evap line, tested this morning :bfn: just went to throw it out and there was a grey line there, def an evap though.


----------



## samzi

Laura H said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> i got a txt saying parcels have arrived - the tests!! :happydance:
> 
> still no sign of cow, and still getting the yellow cm.
> 
> *is a bit excited*
> 
> OMG! Just 'a bit excited' I would be soooooooooooooo excited!!! :rofl:
> Everything crossed for you!!! So testing tonight when u get home??? xClick to expand...

:lol: im trying not to get too excited cos she still may arrive! but yes if she hasnt by the time i get home, then i will test but i dont expect it to be BFP because it took untill i was a week late last time to show up x


----------



## Laura H

True Samzi, It took quite a while for BFP to show when I had my son. I just knew I was pregnant tho! Don't know why, so test didn't matter even when got BFN I just knew it was wrong! Oh to have that feeling again! lol xxx


----------



## Razcox

Wishfull i am so so sorry for your loss lots of :hug: coming your way hun xxxx


----------



## Razcox

Well i have a few 'Symptons' so far, i can't sleep and when i do drift off i wake up every hour, my tummy is a bit upset by even bland food and i keep getting a tummy ache feeling but lower . . .oh and i got Gas!!! :rofl:


----------



## mamawannabe

Wishful, so sorry to hear about your news :hug:


----------



## cazd

Wishfull said:


> Hi Ladies
> Got some bad news iv lost my little one. I started bleeding heavy last night. And as iv had a m/c last oct i know its over. The doc did confirm that i was pregnant and now iv got the docs today so he can tell me that iv lost my little one.
> I dont think i will be trying again for a long time, it took me 4 months to build up the courage to try again last time for fear id lose another baby. And my worst fear has happend.

Oh honey - I am so sorry. :cry:

You poor thing. Hope you can get through the day xxxx


----------



## aimee-lou

So Sorry Wishfull :hugs: we're here if you need us!


----------



## boylovesgirl

Sorry to hear your sad news Wishful.:hug:


----------



## RaeRae

Wishfull I'm so sorry hun xx


----------



## ellie

so sorry wishfull :hugs: i hope you are okay, i went through the same thing last year, pm me if you need to chat :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

so sorry to hear your news wishfull. take care of yourself xxx


----------



## polaris

Wishfull said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Got some bad news iv lost my little one. I started bleeding heavy last night. And as iv had a m/c last oct i know its over. The doc did confirm that i was pregnant and now iv got the docs today so he can tell me that iv lost my little one. Not sure what they will do this time as i wasnt far enough along to get a scan maybe they will do a test when im there or something. Either way there is no mistaking iv lost another little one.
> 
> Raerae can you take me off the bfp please hunny.
> 
> I dont think i will be trying again for a long time, it took me 4 months to build up the courage to try again last time for fear id lose another baby. And my worst fear has happend. Sorry to be so glum when everyone is trying so hard for a baby and trying to be optimistic. I wish everyone bfp's and a happy healthy 9 months.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx

Hi Wishfull, I am so sorry to hear about your loss. It must be absolutely devastating. Also i'm sure it can feel like such a lonely place as many people do not understand the pain of m/c. :hug:
Look after yourself hun. You need to give yourself lots of TLC at the moment as this is rough for you. 
Polaris


----------



## msmith

Well Ladies I can officially say my :bfn: was a true :bfn: as the :witch: came today. How many icons can I use, LOL.

This was my first month trying after coming off the pill in Jan so along with the feeling of disappointment that I am not preggers I am pretty pleased that AF came on cd31. I have read some posts on here about really long cycles once coming off the pill. 
Wow I'm impressed with my PMA?

Roll on month 2.

Good luck to you ladies testing soon.


----------



## msmith

Forgot to say, RaeRae can you put me down for the :witch: and testing on 13th March. It is Friday the 13th so I hope that it is not unlucky!

:hug:


----------



## samzi

hi ladies. still no sign of af for me x


----------



## msmith

Did you test again Samzi?
xx


----------



## polaris

samzi said:


> hi ladies. still no sign of af for me x

Hi samzi, when I saw you had been on so early I was wondering if it could be our next :bfp: announcement! Still no news is definitely good news. Keeping everything crossed for you hun.


----------



## Freyasmum

Wishfull, I'm so sorry to hear your news. 
Take care of you.


----------



## samzi

msmith said:


> Did you test again Samzi?
> xx

shortly after i posted, i went to the loo and when i wiped there was vv faint pink. so i think she may be on her way after all :( and yeah i did and surpise surprise it was bfn


----------



## topazicatzbet

well im not feeling it this month, i ve started to get my usual spots before :witch: arrives, :bfn: on ic this morning, i had ordered some ic at 10miu/ml, my order arrived this morning but they were missing :dohh: with all this coughing from this cold i dont see how little eggie could have implanted.
:witch: isnt due til sun though but :witch:bet she will be right on que.


----------



## Blondie

Wishful - so sorry honey :hug: I went through this a month ago and know how deep it hurts. Feel free to PM me.

This 2WW is driving me insane - I'm trying so hard not to symptom spot but it is impossible. I've convinced myself everything is smelling so much more and that my dip in temp yesterday was implantation etc etc Somebody slap me and tell me to stop imagining things....:rofl::rofl:

Got 20 ic tests at home but promised DH I won't test until :witch: is late (if she is) - wonder if he will count them to check whether I have kept my word or not :rofl:


----------



## Razcox

Blondie i am with you on that one with the testing. . . i am sitting on my hands so as not to test. I fed my addiction last night by going a OKP test :rofl:


----------



## RaeRae

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH!!! I'm excited LOL!! I randomly did an OPK just now and there is a very faint line there!!! I'm assuming this means that it will get stronger over the next few days?? Does anyone know how they work? I'm a bit pants with them really.


----------



## caitlenc

Well, I took a test this morning, and it was a :bfn:, which was to be expected as I'm only 9dpo. But I wanted to test just in case, because I have a mammogram and right-breast ultrasound scheduled for this morning. I am going to warn the technician that I could be preggers, so maybe they'll skip the mammo, and just do the ultrasound? Who knows. I WILL NOT test again until the 17th...tee-hee! :blush:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Thinking of u wishful, :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

I got all excited yesterday afternoon as waves of nausea crept on me... talk about sypmtom spotting even though i am positive i have missed the boat this month.... as it turned out to be food poisoning!!! :cry:

On the plus side i orders some pre seed, opk's and hpt's from ebay and the arrived this morning, so roll on next month!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

Hubby is a bad influence on me. Firstly he makes me buy a FRER to use on 15th (which was my original :witch: before I OV'd 2 days late), now he's saying t wont hurt to use it on the 14th as it's Valentines Day and 'wouldn't it be great'. I was being all strong and waiting til 21st should :witch: not appear. I don't really want to say no to him though......hmmmm if it's a BFN I'd better get a decent V-day pressie!!!! :hissy::rofl:

Bring on the V'day :bfp:! I'm ready!! (4 days to go! 7DPO today)


----------



## mjt11907

well ladies i gave in and tested early... and of course it was a :bfn: the :witch: isnt due till friday or saturday so we will see what happens.. feels like the :witch: is comen i hope not and i hope its pregnancy signs... ughhh


----------



## dizzy1

Wishful, I'm sorry to hear about your loss.
Take care hun!
:hug:


----------



## RaeRae

I did another OPK tonight and it was definitely positive!!!!! I'm gonna jump him tonight for sure.


----------



## samzi

hmm ladies...what do you think?


theres 2 lines including the control line but think the one nearrest the control line is a bfp? opinions pls! xx
 



Attached Files:







postest...jpg
File size: 1.3 KB
Views: 35


----------



## dizzy1

RaeRae, Fx'd for you hun. Have fun!:lol:


----------



## caitlenc

Yikes, I can't see the pic!!!!! Can you repost??? Hope it's your :bfp:!!


----------



## ellie

good luck raerae! :sex: get going!

sorry samzi can't view that pic for some reason? might be my computer though .... hope it is a :bfp: though¬!


----------



## samzi

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/postest.jpg

try this way x


----------



## caitlenc

Too blurry, darling, can't see anything. But, if there's 2 lines, and they came up within the time li mit, then I'd say it's a BFP!!!


----------



## Mork

Looks like 2 lines to me Samzi!! xxx fxd xxx


----------



## samzi

i will post pic of fmu tomorrow either here or in my journal x


----------



## trinitydm

I can't seem to really see the pic either samzi. but fx'd that it's your :bfp:

And me, well I caved in. AF is due in 3 days and I wasn't going to test until valentines day...but I couldn't help it. I had to test today...and of course it was a :bfn: I pretty much knew it anyways...just the way my body feels. Of course it isn't officially over this cycle until the :witch: comes a knockin...but i'm sure she'll be here. And that makes me ANGRY! Of course I'm a little upset that I didn't catch the egg this first time around...but then again I didn't really expect to. :hissy: I'm just angry that I'm going to have to deal with the :witch: I hate myself when she's here....so moody and uncomfortable, plus all the damn chocolate that I NEED to have...

Oh well.....just means we have to try harder :sex: next month, right?


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, trinity, hang in there! It's not over until the :witch: comes, hun!
:hug:


----------



## msmith

Fingers crossed Samzi. Keep us posted.


----------



## aimee-lou

Good Luck Samzi!! 

Sorry about the BFN Trinity, but she's not here yet! Keep up the PMA!

How are we all this morning?


----------



## samzi

not too bad. this mornings test is not v good but she still aint here :happydance:


----------



## msmith

Even though the :witch: is here I am feeling pretty good today. Hubby being extra lovely and we have a weekend away planned for over Valentines. Hopefully AF finished by then so we can get into practice for ttc month 2 :rofl:

Anyone else got anything nice/surprises planned for OH, partners over Valentines?

Looking at the table on the first page we have a few of us coming up to testing time-fingers crossed.

:hug:


----------



## Blondie

Morning :)

Trying not to get my hopes up this morning, temp has risen quite sharply for last 2 days since the dip which I thought could have been implantation :happydance: but who knows as this is my first month temping.

Also colleague mentioned to me yesterday how huge my BBs were and I have to agree they've certainly swollen up again (exactly what they did last month when I got the bfp.)

Hmm trying to convince myself I am imagining it as don't want disappointment next week :rofl:

I will not test, I will not test, I will not test, I will not test, I will not test, I will not test, I will not test, I will not test, I will not test :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Razcox

we are not doing anything for V day as its my brithday next week, in a bit to save money we have decided to just enjoy my birthday instead.

I have no idea whats going on the last few days but i have had terrible mood swings! I have been a right crabby mare to live with. Also keep needing to wee which means i am thirsty so i drink more but my mounth keeps feeling really dry.


----------



## msmith

Razcox said:


> we are not doing anything for V day as its my brithday next week, in a bit to save money we have decided to just enjoy my birthday instead.
> 
> I have no idea whats going on the last few days but i have had terrible mood swings! I have been a right crabby mare to live with. Also keep needing to wee which means i am thirsty so i drink more but my mounth keeps feeling really dry.

A :bfp: would be a great birthday present! 
FX


----------



## Razcox

msmith said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> we are not doing anything for V day as its my brithday next week, in a bit to save money we have decided to just enjoy my birthday instead.
> 
> I have no idea whats going on the last few days but i have had terrible mood swings! I have been a right crabby mare to live with. Also keep needing to wee which means i am thirsty so i drink more but my mounth keeps feeling really dry.
> 
> A :bfp: would be a great birthday present!
> FXClick to expand...

It really really really would be the best pressie EVER!! I have promised to be really good if i can have a :baby: now . . . i know its not xmas but its worth a shot!


----------



## cazd

Oooh - you lucky things you - just waiting for that BFP.
I'm back to the start of cycle 2 but I'll keep checking to see who's next !!!


----------



## caitlenc

Trying not to test early, but it's hard!! I am feeling kind of weak and queasy today, mildly sore BB's, almost like they're bruised on the inside. Could it be because I keep pressing them to see if they hurt?:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I also have cramps on and off, but here's the big thing...I contacted this internet psychic named Jenny Renny that I had read about on some other boards, and her prediction is as follows: 

You reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of February from the cycle you are currently on. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of October 2009 - specifically the 23rd and 27th. 

I know it's probably a load of crap, but it def fits in with our PMA attitude, ladies. Roll on :bfp:!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

i agree keep up the PMA


----------



## samzi

AF still not here. and my tests are mostly neg (unless the line is so faint i cant see it!!) going to test on monday morning next week if shes still not here x


----------



## Mork

Samzi, hope its good news monday. Keeping them xd for you xx


----------



## helz81

Samzi- fingers x for u for next week!! Love your PMA animation in your sig,lol.

Ladies...is implantation possible _without_ a dip in temp? Im 8dpo and no dip so far, infact it went up abit more this morning!


----------



## caitlenc

Good luck, Samzi...No af news is good news! Fingers Xed for you! xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

caitlenc said:


> Trying not to test early, but it's hard!! I am feeling kind of weak and queasy today, mildly sore BB's, almost like they're bruised on the inside. Could it be because I keep pressing them to see if they hurt?:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I also have cramps on and off, but here's the big thing...I contacted this internet psychic named Jenny Renny that I had read about on some other boards, and her prediction is as follows:
> 
> You reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of February from the cycle you are currently on. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of October 2009 - specifically the 23rd and 27th.
> 
> I know it's probably a load of crap, but it def fits in with our PMA attitude, ladies. Roll on :bfp:!!!


i did that a few weeks ago and she prediced pretty much the same thing, but im def not feeling this is my month


----------



## caitlenc

topazicatzbet said:


> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Trying not to test early, but it's hard!! I am feeling kind of weak and queasy today, mildly sore BB's, almost like they're bruised on the inside. Could it be because I keep pressing them to see if they hurt?:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I also have cramps on and off, but here's the big thing...I contacted this internet psychic named Jenny Renny that I had read about on some other boards, and her prediction is as follows:
> 
> You reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of February from the cycle you are currently on. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of October 2009 - specifically the 23rd and 27th.
> 
> I know it's probably a load of crap, but it def fits in with our PMA attitude, ladies. Roll on :bfp:!!!
> 
> 
> i did that a few weeks ago and she prediced pretty much the same thing, but im def not feeling this is my monthClick to expand...


Come on, girl, give me some PMA!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey, she cant be right all the time, fx she is right for you


----------



## trinitydm

caitlenc said:


> Trying not to test early, but it's hard!! I am feeling kind of weak and queasy today, mildly sore BB's, almost like they're bruised on the inside. Could it be because I keep pressing them to see if they hurt?:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I also have cramps on and off, but here's the big thing...I contacted this internet psychic named Jenny Renny that I had read about on some other boards, and her prediction is as follows:
> 
> You reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of February from the cycle you are currently on. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of October 2009 - specifically the 23rd and 27th.
> 
> I know it's probably a load of crap, but it def fits in with our PMA attitude, ladies. Roll on :bfp:!!!

Caitlen, how can i contact this "Jenny Renny"? I want to give it a go and see what kind of response I get! :rofl:
Thanks!


----------



## topazicatzbet

there was a thread a while ago about her but the mods removed it as they dont support her


----------



## Mork

Just googled her - seems like you have to register for a reading


----------



## caitlenc

Mork, here's her website: https://www.angelfire.com/nv/SurvivingSouls/
It costs 6 dollars...there's another couple of psychics that seem to be used a lot on these boards, Ruby and Cheri. Their websites are: Cheri: https://www.angelfire.com/magic2/predictions/index.html
Ruby:
https://rubysreadings.angelfire.com

It's all in fun, of course. My Ruby and Cheri predictions match and say I'll get my :bfp: over the summer, so in the interest of PMA I'm choosing to believe Jenny! :rofl:


----------



## RaeRae

Hello girlies!

Well I was doing OPK's yesterday and the lines were getting darker and darker all day. Darkest I had was the last test I did at about 9ish. I've done one today and it was negative. Do you think I OV'd last night in that case?

We BD'd last night and the night before using pre-seed. Do you think I'm in the 2ww yet?


----------



## Laura H

I would bed tonight as well hunny just to be safe...when u get pos OPK you should bed 24-32 hours after I think...and the two days before is perfect x Good Luck hunny! Welcome to the TWW xxx


----------



## RaeRae

Oh god. Here I go again LOL!

There will most definitely be some BDing tonight. We've been a bit naughty all day today! Just waiting for him to get home now so I can pounce.


----------



## mjt11907

well ladies af came this afternoon.... :( so i am offically out this month... cd 1 for me... feb 11th.... good luck to the rest of u who r still waiting


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry hun, better luck this cycle


----------



## boylovesgirl

Hi ladies, I tested this morning and it was a BFN, but no witch yet either so will be testing again tomorrow if she doesn't show. 
MJT-Sorry to hear the :witch: came.


----------



## samzi

well ladies i think she is here.

went to the loo and there was dark brown blood when i wiped.

oh well.


----------



## msmith

samzi said:


> well ladies i think she is here.
> 
> went to the loo and there was dark brown blood when i wiped.
> 
> oh well.

Sorry to hear that Samzi. Why do our body's fool us with symptoms we put down to early pregnancy!!? It is just not fair.
Good luck for cycle 2.
:hug:


----------



## samzi

last time i had brown blood a few days after i was late and when it had stopped i tested and it was BFP but we will see. If she arrives properly then im afraid thats me off to WTT section for a few years.

x


----------



## Tudor Rose

a few years??


----------



## samzi

yes, if this isnt it my OH wants to wait a few years.

Meh eh


----------



## ellie

oh no!!! sorry to hear that mjt ... still you can start plotting your bd'ing for this cycle at least ;) :hugs:



mjt11907 said:


> well ladies af came this afternoon.... :( so i am offically out this month... cd 1 for me... feb 11th.... good luck to the rest of u who r still waiting


----------



## samzi

well it has stopped. dejavu anyone?


----------



## Razcox

Well i can't seem to make up my mind this month . . . I am having horrible mood swings so one min i am all over the PMA the next i feel like its never going to happen for us and AF is going to pounce again this month . . . 

My body is being just as confusing . . .My CP is low :( :hissy: But i felt really sick this morning to the point that i couldn't brush my teeth cuz it kept making me gag :). I am also eating a lot of malt loaf, and i mean ALOT. some thing i don't really like that much ( i can take it or leave it) but at the min its the best thing in the world and i eat a whole loaf of it! :dohh: not sure what thats about


----------



## caitlenc

Ooh, Samzi, could be implantation!! Fingers Xed!


----------



## samzi

feel sick and mettalic taste in mouth

PMA!!

:happydance:


----------



## Razcox

samzi said:


> feel sick and mettalic taste in mouth
> 
> PMA!!
> 
> :happydance:

Keeping everything crossed for you hun, hope the :witch: stays away and you get the :bfp: soon.


----------



## Blondie

I have a confession...... I did a test this morning even though :witch: not due for about a week and not surprisingly it was :bfn: :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Boobs still huge, really bloated and skin is crap but trying desperately not to sympton spot :rofl: :rofl:

Snowing like mad here this afternoon and considering whether I need to leave work early so I can get home before roads are blocked - don't really fancy having to walk the last 2 miles home on dark, snowy, single track lanes if I can't get car up there......


----------



## Razcox

Blondie said:


> I have a confession...... I did a test this morning even though :witch: not due for about a week and not surprisingly it was :bfn: :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Boobs still huge, really bloated and skin is crap but trying desperately not to sympton spot :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Snowing like mad here this afternoon and considering whether I need to leave work early so I can get home before roads are blocked - don't really fancy having to walk the last 2 miles home on dark, snowy, single track lanes if I can't get car up there......

Wish we had snow its just cold and cloudy here . . . :hissy:


----------



## aimee-lou

Been snowing solid for an hour....got to go to the docs in a couple of hours (10 miles one way) then go and collect hubby (20 miles the other way) then go home (25 miles back home) and I don't do Ice! :lol: All while I feel crappy!

Going to be a fun afternoon /evening if this keeps up!!


----------



## helz81

Snowing here too.fast.
Im bored and hungry..can;t stop eating!!!


----------



## polaris

Hi samzi, I am keeping everything crossed for you. I hope :witch: stays away and that was implantation bleeding. So sorry to hear that OH wants to wait a few years, I really hope this month works out for you. He will be delighted when :baby: arrives.


----------



## samzi

well ive been to the loo and had more old blood!


----------



## boylovesgirl

Hi Ladies, Well I'm out, the :witch: showed this morning. Not too upset though, at least I know now my luetal phase is long enough. Bring on the next cycle.
Samzi I have everything crossed for you! Good luck!!


----------



## Blondie

Relocated to home now as snow was getting worse :)

Just been to loo and there was the tiniest tiniest spot of brown blood when I wiped (we are talking almost microscopic here :rofl: ) Implantation bleed?? I MUST not sympton spot, I MUST not sympton spot, I MUST not sympton spot :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ve got a feeling :witch: is on her way


----------



## trying4babsy

hiya can you put me down for this 2 should be due by 2nd march


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies :) How are we all today?

Hmm I'm getting more and more convinced that I might be heading for a :bfp: this month though desperately trying not to get my hopes up. My boobs are about twice the size of normal this morning (this is what happened before I got my bfp last month) and I'm feeling so dehydrated even though I've been drinking loads - it feels like my body is a giant sponge and I just can't get enough water.

I MUST not test, I MUST not symptom spot, I MUST not test, I MUST not symptom spot, I MUST not test, I MUST not symptom spot, I MUST not test, I MUST not symptom spot, I MUST not test, I MUST not symptom spot, I MUST not test, I MUST not symptom spot, :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## samzi

im annoiyed.

af still isnt here properly and its pissing me off :(

just want her to come or not come so i can sort myself out dammit.

x


----------



## boonies86

Morning all...... Ive been keepoing up to date with everyones posts, but havent posted anything in a while!
i totally lost track of my cycle... so i decided to BD every other day where possible and im aiming to test 7th march!!!! 

I also started trying end of dec so can i be in team naughties??? :) please


----------



## helz81

ooooh 7th March,thats my birthday! Good luck hun xx

Well, 10dpo,temp has risen back up thankfully so :witch: not coming just yet..was stood in the kitchen making packed lunches this morning when I felt a warm trickle..OH FFS i thought..no,please,it can't be the :witch: so I went off to the loo to have a look, ewwww loads of cm!! Never had it trickling out that much before lol
Been naughty and done another test..shouldn't have bothered..:bfn: should have known better,especially with it being friday 13th :dohh:
Im meant to be testing tommorow but Im abit put off now, it can't go from outright negative to a BFP in one day!


----------



## Tudor Rose

i forgot it was friday the 13th!!!! if id remember i wouldnt of tested
well AF is due in 4/5 days and not had any AF cramps etc so F'xd!!


----------



## helz81

Good luck! Mines due between 5 and 9days. More likely 9days though as Ive only ever had 1 27day cycle.


----------



## Wishfull

Hi ladies 

Just a wee not from me to say thanks for all your kind words and support. Its been a very long and confusing and sad week.

I want to say good luck to all who is testing and sorry to all who have already been and tested an sadly got BFN.

Me and other half wont be ttc for another while im going to get my self in the best shape health wise an then try again maybe after the summer. I so much want a little baby in my life but i know something along the line is trying to tell me something. So its carrots and all the horrible health food thats good for us and the gym for me.

I wont be joining in on the ttc journey but if and i hope not that the team naughtys are still around when i feel ready to ttc il defo be on this team.:hug::hug:


:bfp:s to you all

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## boonies86

helz81 said:


> ooooh 7th March,thats my birthday! Good luck hun xx
> 
> Well, 10dpo,temp has risen back up thankfully so :witch: not coming just yet..was stood in the kitchen making packed lunches this morning when I felt a warm trickle..OH FFS i thought..no,please,it can't be the :witch: so I went off to the loo to have a look, ewwww loads of cm!! Never had it trickling out that much before lol
> Been naughty and done another test..shouldn't have bothered..:bfn: should have known better,especially with it being friday 13th :dohh:
> Im meant to be testing tommorow but Im abit put off now, it can't go from outright negative to a BFP in one day!

My friend got her BFP in first month (bitch) but she got and BFN day before AF due and BFP on day AF due so there is hope!!!! 24 hours can do alot!! fingers crossed for you!!

and lets hope i get a BFP for your birthday lol!!!! hahahhaha


----------



## Summer Breeze

Hey Girls,
Not had internet access for a while so been catching up all morning! 

Wishful I am so so sorry, we will definately still be here whenever you're ready to come back, in the meantime do take care of yourself.

Keeping everything crossed for everyone testing over the weekend! 

Well i'm on CD11 and got a postive OPK this morning! hoorah, it's just so lovely to get a positive something after so many negative hpts & opks! So it's a full weekend of BD for me!! 

Hugs to all xx


----------



## samzi

well af still hasnt got me properly yet!!


----------



## Mork

Samzi so hope this is it for you :dust::hug:


----------



## RaeRae

We will miss you Wishfull xx I hope it all works out for you.

I feel rubbish today :( I'm all hot and dizzy and rubbish. It's OH's fault coz he was ill on tuesday :(


----------



## Freyasmum

I've been lurking the last few days as haven't had time to sit down and type out posts.

Wishfull... We'll miss you, but will definitely still be around when you're ready to come back. Take good care of yourself and we'll see you soon! :hugs:

Samzi - what's going on? It still sounds reasonably positive. When did you last test?

I'm feeling kinda weird about the whole TTC thing now. I was SO disappointed when the :witch: came earlier this month, but now I'm just thinking it will happen when it happens... I'll probably feel differently when it's TTW time though :rofl:

Hope everyone else is well and staying positive. 
:dust: to all


----------



## pipkintyler

Hi everyone,

I've not been on for ages and still haven't worked out how to get the signature on yet (how thick am I, will have to ask OH do sort it for me) 

Wishful I'm really sorry to hear what happened to you and I wish you all the best for the future mate.

Well last time I was on here I had no idea when I would get AF as came off the pill beginning of december and no sign, I'm happy to say that she finally came on Wednesday so RaeRae if you could put me down for testing about March 11th i'd be grateful, I will try and get this signature on but not used to this laptop.

Good luck to everyone.
xxx


----------



## polaris

pipkintyler said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've not been on for ages and still haven't worked out how to get the signature on yet (how thick am I, will have to ask OH do sort it for me)
> 
> Wishful I'm really sorry to hear what happened to you and I wish you all the best for the future mate.
> 
> Well last time I was on here I had no idea when I would get AF as came off the pill beginning of december and no sign, I'm happy to say that she finally came on Wednesday so RaeRae if you could put me down for testing about March 11th i'd be grateful, I will try and get this signature on but not used to this laptop.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.
> xxx

Good that your body is starting to get back to normal after BCP. Good luck with everything.


----------



## samzi

well she got me. so thats me out of ttc for god knows how long.

hope you guys get your BFP's

x


----------



## polaris

samzi said:


> well she got me. so thats me out of ttc for god knows how long.
> 
> hope you guys get your BFP's
> 
> x

Samzi I'm so sorry to hear that she got you. I know how much you wanted this. :hug:


----------



## RaeRae

damn witch


----------



## aimee-lou

Sorry she got you Samzi...I know you have been waiting ages for an answer...so sorry. Enjoy the break from TTC, relax and you never know. 
:hug:


----------



## aimee-lou

Please can you add me to the :bfp: list.

I can't quite believe it but I got it this morning. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## polaris

Congratulations aimee-lou!!!!
So delighted for you. What a brilliant present for Valentine's Day!

:dance::dance::yipee::yipee:


----------



## polaris

Hi girls, how is everyone doing today? Hope you all have something nice planned for Valentines Day. I think I am now officially in the 2WW as I'm hopeful that I o'd on Thursday. Got a bit of a temperature rise so am hoping that will continue tomorrow. I don't think this is my month but will be just happy to get confirmation of ovulation.
Polaris


----------



## pipkintyler

polaris said:


> pipkintyler said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've not been on for ages and still haven't worked out how to get the signature on yet (how thick am I, will have to ask OH do sort it for me)
> 
> Wishful I'm really sorry to hear what happened to you and I wish you all the best for the future mate.
> 
> Well last time I was on here I had no idea when I would get AF as came off the pill beginning of december and no sign, I'm happy to say that she finally came on Wednesday so RaeRae if you could put me down for testing about March 11th i'd be grateful, I will try and get this signature on but not used to this laptop.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.
> xxx
> 
> Good that your body is starting to get back to normal after BCP. Good luck with everything.Click to expand...

Thanks Polaris, good luck to you too, here comes the long wait now, I will be using my OPK's when AF finishes, I can now remeber why I went on BCP in the first place as I'd forgotten the pain you go through every month. Oh well here's hoping it doesn't take too long to conceive.

Happy Valentines day to all. x x x


----------



## pipkintyler

aimee-lou said:


> Please can you add me to the :bfp: list.
> 
> I can't quite believe it but I got it this morning. :happydance::happydance:

Congratulations aimee-lou that's great news :happydance: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## pipkintyler

samzi said:


> well she got me. so thats me out of ttc for god knows how long.
> 
> hope you guys get your BFP's
> 
> x


Hi Samzi, so sorry to here your out this time.:hugs: I hope we see you back here sooner rather than later. x x x


----------



## topazicatzbet

congratulations aimee-lou :happydance::happydance:

samzi im sorry hun, maybe you can discuss things futher with OH and explain how much you want it, maybe he is just stressed after the M/C 

:bfn: for me this morning, :witch:is due tonight/tom so i allowed my self some co codamols for the headache i woke up with, and im playing with the puppies.


----------



## BradysMum

I think I'm a member of Team Naughties. We started trying last month, and AF appeared yesterday, so definitely not this month!! I'm not going to start properly charting and stuff though until DS turns 1. Congrats to all those with BFP's already!!


----------



## trinitydm

hey ladies, you can mark me down for a :bfp: as well!??!!
Although I still don't believe it - the line is there!


----------



## topazicatzbet

congratulations, good day for team naughties


----------



## Lil_Pixie

bah! im so frustrated!
im on cd14 - i had decided tht this month i would try and use cm to determine when i might ov (since i have abnormally small hands and checking cp is out of the question) but as of yet ive has no ewcm!! grrr. and even if i had o'd already dh & i only :sex: on cd 7 & 11! im so angry with myself!

no, actually, im angry with him! why doesnt he have to hink about all this crap!

hmmz. not to start that whole row again, but i think im gonna have a little drinkey poos . . . 

congratulations on your BFP's girls. and wishfull and samzi, take care and i hope to see you on here again soon :hug:


----------



## polaris

trinitydm said:


> hey ladies, you can mark me down for a :bfp: as well!??!!
> Although I still don't believe it - the line is there!

Congratulations on the :bfp:. 
Send some :dust: our way won't you? Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## trinitydm

Thank you everyone for your kind wishes :hugs: 

I'm still a little bit shocked :blush:


:dust::dust::dust::dust: to all of you!!!!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Congrats Aimee-lou and trinitydm. :happydance:

i still feel rough and tryig desperately not to symptom spot as am sure nothing went right this month but am now feeling that as today is obviously a good day for the team maybe i should go n test!!!!


----------



## RaeRae

Yay!!!!!! Congratulations girlies!!!!!


----------



## Blondie

Congrats to the new bfps :happydance:

Did a test this morning and it was :bfn: but not too disheartened yet as I could only be 10dpo depending on when I ovulated this month so there are still a few days left for the second line to appear. It's not over until the :witch: arrives. PMA!


----------



## Freyasmum

Congrats Aimee-lou and Trinity!!! I'm so pleased for you both.
Wishing you both a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies - happy Sunday :)

DH just gone off on business trip for 4 days so home alone with the cats now. Did another test this morning (because I really expected it to change overnight from :bfn: to :bfp: :rofl::rofl: ) . Surprisingly it was still :bfn: but hey ho will wait and see what happens. My body may be all over place since m/c last month so it may need a cycle to settle down again so trying not to be too disheartened if it hasn't happened this month :cry:


----------



## Razcox

Congrats Aimee-lou and Trinity!! Really hope i get to join you both in the due in oct club, trying to keep my PMA again . . .

Inspired by all the :bfp: i thought i would test but no such luck it was a :bfn: . . .:( But never mind as i am only 10/11DOP so there is still a chance. Also got lots of pale brown cm this morning which is nothing like anything i have had before. So i am hoping this may be implantation bleeding. But it is the month for firsts after my bleeding/spotting on CD12 :rofl:


----------



## dizzy1

Congrats Aimee-Lou and Trinitydm :happydance:

Samzi sorry to hear the :witch: got you :hugs:

Lots of :dust: :dust: to all you other ladies, I'm sure you'll get your :bfp: soon.
x


:hug:


----------



## cazd

Wow! I step away for a few days and what news.

So sorry for Wishfull - my heart sank when I saw her news - its just so sad.
But on top of that we've got 2 new BFPs! Best of luck in 1st tri girls xxxx

I'm a little more relaxed about this month. 1st cycle was hell and I pretty much broke down when I saw my AF. But I'm back on track now and feeling v positive about the whole thing. I've still got everything charted and planned our :sex: for next week.

RaeRae - can you put me down for AF on 8th March please.
(Although... PMA.... I am now referring to it as "test day"!)


----------



## topazicatzbet

im out for this cycle, :witch: has got me.
on to cycle 2 now


----------



## cazd

Oh No hun! So sorry. Hope this week goes quickly for you xxxx :hug:


----------



## topazicatzbet

rae rae can you put me down for the 19th march please


----------



## MissmyAngel08

just wanted to jump in to say contrats to allt he new BFP's!! :hug:


----------



## RaeRae

Ok I'm only 5DPO and I'm already symptom spotting even though I promosed myself I wouldn't! Help me!


----------



## topazicatzbet

its too hard not to symptom spot, its weird how you suddenly become aware of every little thing that goes on in your body isnt it


----------



## RaeRae

It is and it's stupid because I know I wouldn't be getting anything yet.


----------



## topazicatzbet

yep but we still do it


----------



## Freyasmum

topazicatzbet said:


> yep but we still do it

Lol. I decided yesterday that I was definitely pregnant - because I was really tired and had a wee nap in the afternoon... nevermind the fact that the :witch: only left me alone just over a week ago :) Symptoms? I don't think so!

(I did manage to stop myself from POASing though) :rofl:


----------



## msmith

I have been away for a Valentines weekend so this afternoon was my chance to catch up on here. Congrats to all the :bfp: results!!! 

We had a lovely weekend away. OH amazed me by talking about babies sooo much. He even wanted to discuss names!!! Isn't it lovely when they show as much interest as we have. :happydance:

Loving the symptom spotting so early on Freysmum :rofl: We all do it!!

:hug:


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies :)

Well another :bfn: for me this morning but really not sure what is happening with my post mc cycle this month so who knows - no sign of :witch: yet and I have the most fantastic set of boobs there is going - struggling to squash them into any of my bras this morning :rofl::rofl: 

My temps were really wierd this morning - woke up at 4am and temp was 98.62 but when I did it at 6am (after fitful sleep) it was back down to 98.2 so put that one on my charts. Either way it's not starting to drop yet so could also be a good sign :)


----------



## helz81

Rae Rae, please can you add me to the :bfp:list...got it this morning :happydance: YAY for Team Naughties!!!! xx


----------



## Razcox

My temps are still high hovering around the 37 mark and my CP is medium rather then low. The brown creamy cm has stopped and its gone back to being a bit watery . . I so want this to be our month and i still have this odd feeling that i am going to get a :bfp: soon and AF is going to stay away. I really hope i am right or i am going to come down with one hell of a crash . . . .


----------



## RaeRae

Yaaaay!!!! Congratulations. Looks like Team Naughties is the place to be LOL!!!

Well I am 6DPO now and still symptom spotting. I'm addicted to the early symptoms thread just to make me feel less like I'm insane. 

So far I'm getting twinges in my groin area, tiredness, peeing more, spots and just feeling a bit warmer than usual. I know its probably nothing but if I didn't have hope I wouldn't have anyting LOL!


----------



## msmith

RaeRae said:


> Yaaaay!!!! Congratulations. Looks like Team Naughties is the place to be LOL!!!
> 
> Well I am 6DPO now and still symptom spotting. I'm addicted to the early symptoms thread just to make me feel less like I'm insane.
> 
> So far I'm getting twinges in my groin area, tiredness, peeing more, spots and just feeling a bit warmer than usual. I know its probably nothing but if I didn't have hope I wouldn't have anyting LOL!

All sounding very positive. Keeping my fingers crossed for you RaeRae
:hug:


----------



## henlo5

HI guys,

Only just found this site, so i'm asking to join as we started trying in Jan too! I came off the pill in november and i'm having regular 27 day cycles if i'm right then i'm due to OV tomorrow, currently using one of the saliva microscopes anyone got feed back on them? plus please can i join your team?

Henlo5x


----------



## RaeRae

Of course you can. I'll send you the banner.


I'm feeling so so terrible. Just put my OH's iPod through the washing machine. I told him and he laughed at me for being so upset and told me not to worry about it but I'm gutted. I feel really awful.


----------



## Blondie

I think OH would divorce me if I put his ipod through the washing machine :)

Having a bit of a stress here as trying to face reality that I'm not going to get a :bfp: this month (still possible I suppose), I can't stop bloody sympton spotting and I know as soon as :witch: arrives at some point this week I'll just :hissy: . I know it is first cycle since mc and my body probably just needs to settle down again but I so want to be pg again :hissy::hissy: I must stop trying to invert and do whatever else is possible to photos of ic's and trying to convince myself I can see the faintest of faintest of lines where there is absolutely nothing whatsoever!!!

Sorry having an emotional episode here :cry:


----------



## Razcox

Blondie said:


> I think OH would divorce me if I put his ipod through the washing machine :)
> 
> Having a bit of a stress here as trying to face reality that I'm not going to get a :bfp: this month (still possible I suppose), I can't stop bloody sympton spotting and I know as soon as :witch: arrives at some point this week I'll just :hissy: . I know it is first cycle since mc and my body probably just needs to settle down again but I so want to be pg again :hissy::hissy: I must stop trying to invert and do whatever else is possible to photos of ic's and trying to convince myself I can see the faintest of faintest of lines where there is absolutely nothing whatsoever!!!
> 
> Sorry having an emotional episode here :cry:

Don't worry hun, we all understand. AF is due at my house on wednesday , but i am praying to anyone who will listen to keep her away!! :hissy:


----------



## RaeRae

I didn't expect TTC to be such a rollercoaster to be honest. I didn't expect anything to happen right away but I didn't expect to feel so sad when it didn't. I didn't think I'd be symptom spottng like a maniac. I didn't think I'd be stressing out about when we had sex or when I'm ovulating. I was just gonna go with it and let nature take it's course but as soon as you feel that longing for a baby it all hits you so hard.

This month I am a lot more relaxed than last month. I'm symptom spotting yes but who doesn't? Thankfully I seem to have gone back to being quite relaxed about it now coz last month I was stressing myself out way too much.


----------



## Laura H

Girls, what do you think......??
I am 9DPO today, I have extreme tiredness (since last week but getting worse) @@ have started to get more tender over last 2-3days, loads of creamy cm (sorry tmi!!) I am really clumsy and keep doing really stupid things and tripping over my words (which is not usual for me at all!) Tested with a 10miu IC this morning with 2nd wee...BFN! I just really feel different! Af due Friday/Sunday. xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

could be too early to be picked up on ic try testing again in 2 days, symptoms sound good.


----------



## lou1979

helz81 said:


> Rae Rae, please can you add me to the :bfp:list...got it this morning :happydance: YAY for Team Naughties!!!! xx

wooohooooo congrats xxx


:hug:


----------



## Laura H

topazicatzbet said:


> could be too early to be picked up on ic try testing again in 2 days, symptoms sound good.

Thanks hun, I hope so!! Think I'll try and wait til Saturday til I test again. Will have to sit on my hands til then to stop me POAS!!! xxx


----------



## bellazucca

Oh jeez...I have been out for awhile and so much I have missed! Congratulations to all the :bfp: this month!!! And good luck to everyone who is going to test! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## seasaw

Hi,

Can you stick me down for the 8th of March please. Feeling the vibes this month!!!

Fankoo x


----------



## polaris

helz81 said:


> Rae Rae, please can you add me to the :bfp:list...got it this morning :happydance: YAY for Team Naughties!!!! xx

Woo hoo, I am so pleased for you!!!! I had just posted a message on another thread to ask if you had tested again today! I knew you were pregnant! That is such good news, it has made my day!
Polaris
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## cazd

Congrats !!!!

RaeRae - I'm just the same... Last month (cycle 1) was hell for me. No wonder I didn't make a baby. I'm feeling much more relaxed about things now but then its only CD9.
Need to keep calm and not stress so much this month. Pretty sure Ov will happen CD14 so just need to :sex: around then and I'll be oop the duff.
Simple Huh?
:rofl:


----------



## RaeRae

cazd said:


> Congrats !!!!
> 
> RaeRae - I'm just the same... Last month (cycle 1) was hell for me. No wonder I didn't make a baby. I'm feeling much more relaxed about things now but then its only CD9.
> Need to keep calm and not stress so much this month. Pretty sure Ov will happen CD14 so just need to :sex: around then and I'll be oop the duff.
> Simple Huh?
> :rofl:

Well of course coz thats how it works!!! LOL!!!

I am 99% certain I OV'd on CD14. I was having pains and I had a positive OPK. We BD'd day 13, 14 and 15 with pre-seed so I'm hoping we got it.

Oh dear, post #666. Hope it's not a sign LOL!


----------



## cazd

Ha! Well have a lovely time in your 2WW - It is afterall the most pleasant of fortnights!
Hope its over early with a :bfp:


----------



## RaeRae

Thanks hun. I do too!! It's looking like Team Naughties is pretty lucky!


----------



## bellazucca

Good luck to you RaeRae....nevermind the #666 post. Sounds like you are on your way to a :bfp: :happydance::happydance:
Got my fingers crossed for you and much :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## msmith

Saw us near the bottom of the thread list so thought I'd bump us back to the top.
Not much happening my end. In the run up to ovulating so just getting in some BD'ing practice. 
Just wondered, have any of you ladies changed diet, alcohol consumption etc since ttc? I have eaten the worst diet over the last few weeks (eaten out too much) and in desperate need of more fruit and veg. Hope all the crappy food doesn't clog up my egg and make his sperm lazy :rofl:


----------



## Freyasmum

Hi msmith. I've pretty much given up alcohol, but didn't drink much anyway :)
It's summer here now, which means BBQs, salad, yummy summer fruit... I'm eating a bit better than usual, simply because it's been too hot not to!


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies, how are we all today? :)

Well another :bfn: for me this morning so I'm guessing I'm probably out this month but will just have to wait for :witch: to arrive to confirm it. Feel really crampy this morning but no sign of her so far. Got a nasty headache, feel really dehyrated still and boobs seem to be getting bigger every day but there is still no second line on the tests so I guess I should start facing reality :cry:

Husband gets home from his travels tomorrow evening which will be nice :) :happydance:


----------



## msmith

I suppose no news/:witch: is good news Blondie. FX'd for you. Remember PMA. Maybe your :bfp: result is waiting until your OH returns home so you can celebrate together!

Ohh, Freysamum you are making me really jealous. That sounds lush.


----------



## Razcox

Keeping everything crossed for you Blondie, its not over till :witch: shows up . . .

I have given up the booze all together and been on the slimfast diet since sept, since x mas though i have relaxed it a bit when TTC went into overdrive. I have lost 2 stone in all so i am quite chuffed.

Due AF tomorrow but my boobs feel bigger (my bra doesn't fit as well anymore) and feel achy, also my nipples feel like some one has taken a cheese grater to them!! :rofl: Only 2 days until testing unless the :witch: shows up tomorrow.


----------



## RaeRae

Hello!!

I'm 7dpo now woo! Still not testing til the 1st of March if AF doesn't show. I'm almost hoping I'm not pregnant this month. I'm diabetic and my blood sugars have been going high at night and I don't know why! During the day they're really good but for the last few days at night they've just shot up. It's really scary and frustrating!!


----------



## Blondie

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

OMG I'm genuinely seeing pink lines everywhere today - I have officially lost the plot completely. I amost added a photo of a hpt into a presentation I'm working on instead of a photo of our new factory - that would really have impressed the CEO tomorrow :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Roll on the :witch: - at least then I can have a couple of weeks of obsessing over :sex: instead of lines :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## msmith

Blondie said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> *OMG I'm genuinely seeing pink lines everywhere today - I have officially lost the plot completely. I amost added a photo of a hpt into a presentation I'm working on instead of a photo of our new factory - that would really have impressed the CEO tomorrow *
> 
> Roll on the :witch: - at least then I can have a couple of weeks of obsessing over :sex: instead of lines :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Now that would have been funny. Imagine trying to explain how that happened!


----------



## topazicatzbet

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

bet that would have gone down well


----------



## RaeRae

I'm going to be making cakes this afternoon. It's gonna be like torture not licking the spoon just incase!!!!


----------



## Blondie

RaeRae said:


> I'm going to be making cakes this afternoon. It's gonna be like torture not licking the spoon just incase!!!!


Go on lick it - it might be your last chance to lick it without feeling guilty :rofl: - during 2WW I just carry on as normal as couldn't spend 2 weeks of every month without runny eggs, nice cheese or the odd drink. As soon as I get a :bfp: then everything will be put on hold for a few months. And if anyone expects me to give up peanut butter they will have another thing coming :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## msmith

Raw cake mixture is THE best thing. I'll be very impressed if you don't eat any.


----------



## RaeRae

LMAO!!!! You girls are a bad influence haha!!!

I'll be amazed if I don't even have just a little lick. It is the best thing ever. My daughter is already obsessed with it, totally my fault.


----------



## Blondie

Moi - bad influence never :happydance:

Just had the funniest text ever from DH (who is travelling with work at the moment) - text read "can you remember where the brothel is here?" :rofl::rofl::rofl:

OK so he is visiting pompeii and has promised to show colleagues where it is. Sad thing is I even remember it's number on the map so I have successfully guided them to it. (We went there on our honeymoon :cloud9: )

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## RaeRae

Blondie said:


> Moi - bad influence never :happydance:
> 
> Just had the funniest text ever from DH (who is travelling with work at the moment) - text read "can you remember where the brothel is here?" :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> OK so he is visiting pompeii and has promised to show colleagues where it is. Sad thing is I even remember it's number on the map so I have successfully guided them to it. (We went there on our honeymoon :cloud9: )
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!! I remember when I went to Germany I went into a shop called 'sex messe'. Why do we go to these places LOL!


----------



## RaeRae

I caved and I had a lil lick of cake mix. I had to. Zoe made me do it.


----------



## bellazucca

Ummm cake mix! I love that stuff. I just ate half a pint of Ben and Jerry's Half Baked. For those of you who don't know, it is chocolate and vanilla ice cream with fudge brownies and chocolate chip cookie dough.......ugh.........and I want more! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## RaeRae

Ben and Jerry's Cookie Dough is my favourite ice cream of all time.


----------



## Laura H

Hey ladies :hi:
So, 10DPO today. Symptoms so far......
*Extreme tiredness (I am nodding off as I am typing!:rofl:)
*Tender @@'s (only since weekend but getting worse)
*Big spot has come up on side of my nose this morning (not happy!)
*Quite a lot of creamy cm but not so much today (hmmmm?)
*Mush brain...I feel like I am having a melt-down!!
*Very tender in abdo/womb area today (Like when I stretch or if DS sits on my knee)
*Lots of weeing!! All day and all night!!

:bfn: with 2nd morning urine yesterday...was I being too optimistic??? :rofl:
So....what do you ladies think??? (*Goes to pack bag before men in white coats arrive*) :rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

Ok, guys, witch cam right on time! Roll on next month...RaeRae, can you put me down for testing on March 22nd, please? Thanks....babydust to all, and congrats to those on the team that got their :bfp:'s!! :hug:


----------



## RaeRae

Laura H said:


> *Mush brain...I feel like I am having a melt-down!!

I'm feeling like that at the moment too but I'm pretty sure its because it's a day with a Y in it.

Symptoms all sound good hun!!! It's possible that it's still just a bit early to test. I would leave it for 2 days and try again!


----------



## Rozz1e1

Im testing on 3rd march..if i cn wait that long!!!


----------



## Laura H

I was thinking test on Saturday morning?? but don't know if i can wait that long! LOL x


----------



## bellazucca

caitlenc said:


> Ok, guys, witch cam right on time! Roll on next month...RaeRae, can you put me down for testing on March 22nd, please? Thanks....babydust to all, and congrats to those on the team that got their :bfp:'s!! :hug:

Sorry she got you this month. :hug: Sending you :dust: for next month!!!!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Has any1 heard from MrsR???
Have just read some posts which makes all sound not too positive?


----------



## RaeRae

Saturday would be good coz it'll give the HCG a chance to build up but it is soooo hard not to test I know how you feel lol


----------



## RaeRae

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Has any1 heard from MrsR???
> Have just read some posts which makes all sound not too positive?

No I haven't heard anything Mork


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Has any1 heard from MrsR???
> Have just read some posts which makes all sound not too positive?

she hasnt been on since sat, have been following the same as you read


----------



## topazicatzbet

caitlenc said:


> Ok, guys, witch cam right on time! Roll on next month...RaeRae, can you put me down for testing on March 22nd, please? Thanks....babydust to all, and congrats to those on the team that got their :bfp:'s!! :hug:

sorry hun, at least she is regular though


----------



## bellazucca

topazicatzbet said:


> Mum2bewaiting said:
> 
> 
> Has any1 heard from MrsR???
> Have just read some posts which makes all sound not too positive?
> 
> she hasnt been on since sat, have been following the same as you readClick to expand...

I haven't been following :( Why does it not sound positive?


----------



## polaris

Hello everyone, hope you are all keeping well this evening (or today or whatever time it is where you are!!).

Caitlenc - sorry to hear that nasty :witch: got you. 

Laura H - your symptoms sound great hun. 10 dpo is still very early, most women do not get :bfp: until 13 or 14 dpo or even later in some cases. Keeping everything crossed for you.

RaeRae - :rofl::rofl::rofl: at head feeling mushy because it's a day with a 'y' in it. I must remember that one! Sorry to hear that the diabetes is playing up, I hope you get it back under control soon. Any idea what could be causing it?

Blondie - :rofl::rofl::rofl: at pink lines everywhere. This TTC business can get a bit obsessive can't it? Accidentally attached images of pregnancy tests could be a bit embarrassing in the work context!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: Your not out of the running until :witch: arrives so fingers crossed.

Good luck to everyone else whatever stage of your cycle you are at.
Polaris


----------



## topazicatzbet

bellazucca said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2bewaiting said:
> 
> 
> Has any1 heard from MrsR???
> Have just read some posts which makes all sound not too positive?
> 
> she hasnt been on since sat, have been following the same as you readClick to expand...
> 
> I haven't been following :( Why does it not sound positive?Click to expand...

she has been getting :bfn: on tests


----------



## RaeRae

polaris said:


> Sorry to hear that the diabetes is playing up, I hope you get it back under control soon. Any idea what could be causing it?


Hiya hun! Hope you're feeling good!

I don't know what could be causing it really. It can be a sign of pregnancy but I'm only 7dpo so I doubt it's that. It's just really strange that it's only been the last few days. I just checked it now and it was 4.9 which is perfect and last night before tea I was 6.6 which is also really good but it shot up before I went to bed and I have no idea why. WEIRD!!!


----------



## cazd

Hi girls - sounds like you've got some positive symptoms going on there!

Our week of :sex: starts tomorrow. Trying to stay calm but secretly getting very excited about making a baby on Sunday!


----------



## pipkintyler

topazicatzbet said:


> bellazucca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2bewaiting said:
> 
> 
> Has any1 heard from MrsR???
> Have just read some posts which makes all sound not too positive?
> 
> she hasnt been on since sat, have been following the same as you readClick to expand...
> 
> I haven't been following :( Why does it not sound positive?Click to expand...
> 
> she has been getting :bfn: on testsClick to expand...

I've been trying to find out what's happened to MrsR too, looks like from the threads I've seen that a lot of people are worried so it doesn't look good, I really hope I'm wrong though bless her!!!

Well I should be OVing in a week but OH has just been signed off from work for a week as he has flu and a urine infection so I can't see this month going anywhere for us, he's looking very sorry for himself and I hate not being able to make him better poor love.


----------



## Freyasmum

Just bumping...
Hope everyone is doing OK, and full of PMA!! 
Hubby and I have both taken a few days off work (just to hang out together a bit really - usually he works weekends so we don't get a lot of time together)... I'm hoping we can make good use of the extra time, if you know what I mean... :winkwink:

Take care all. I look forward to catching up with all your news tomorrow. Sometimes it's hard living in the future (NZ - we're 12ish hours ahead of UK)! Hope to see some more :bfp:s when I log in tomorrow.


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies :) How are we all today?

Well did a FRER this morning as it is day 28 of cycle and it was a :bfn: so I guess it's just a matter of waiting for :witch: to turn up now :( Temps haven't really dropped yet and boobs still huge but I don't see how I can still be getting :bfn: if I was pregnant. Last month (before mc) I got my bfp on CD 28 so I'm guessing it looks like I'm out this month.

Oh well another month trying - roll on cycle 4 :hissy:


----------



## msmith

Where is your PMA Blondie!! LOL


----------



## RaeRae

Aww Blondie don't give up yet.

Mind you I'm only 8dpo and I'm convinced I'm not pregnant this month :(


----------



## Razcox

Well i cracked and took a IC HPT this morning (even though i said i wasn't until tomorrow!) and there was a faint, bearly there DH can't see it :bfp:!!!! I have been POAS enough times to know the difference (i hope!) so if i am right the lines should be getting darker now? When would be a good time to test again, tomorrow or wait until friday? Asmuming that AF doesn't show up.


----------



## RaeRae

Oh my god hun congratulations!!! If you can wait til friday I would coz it'll give the HCG a chance to build up and give you a clearer result.


----------



## Blondie

PMA - fast going out the window with every :bfn: that keeps appearing :rofl:

Oh well at least I can go out and have a good drink at the weekend now :happydance::happydance: and I suppose it means I won't have to not drink and keep it a secret at my friends hen weekend either now :happydance:

See there is a bit of PMA :)

Oooh Razcox - very excited for you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## twinklebunny

I'm a Team Naughty cos I started TTC in January 2009, but I'm not sure when :witch: is due so I can't add my date! Good luck to everyone though and fingers crossed for that :bfp:

XxX


----------



## Razcox

Blondie said:


> PMA - fast going out the window with every :bfn: that keeps appearing :rofl:
> 
> Oh well at least I can go out and have a good drink at the weekend now :happydance::happydance: and I suppose it means I won't have to not drink and keep it a secret at my friends hen weekend either now :happydance:
> 
> *I was doing the same, if it was a  at least on my birthday on friday i could have a drink and not have to explain why i wasn't! PMA is a wonderful thing.*
> 
> See there is a bit of PMA :)
> 
> Oooh Razcox - very excited for you :happydance::happydance:

Thanks hun, i am trying to rein in the excitment until i get a line we can both see :rofl: but i am failing cuz all i want to do is :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Just want the :witch: to hurry up and arrive now if there isn't going to be a :bfp: so I can get counting down the days again :happydance::happydance:

Each cycle I am becoming more and more obsessive about this :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Razcox said:


> Well i cracked and took a IC HPT this morning (even though i said i wasn't until tomorrow!) and there was a faint, bearly there DH can't see it :bfp:!!!! I have been POAS enough times to know the difference (i hope!) so if i am right the lines should be getting darker now? When would be a good time to test again, tomorrow or wait until friday? Asmuming that AF doesn't show up.


oh sounds good


----------



## Blondie

Hmmm wonder if I could have ovulated later this month due to mc - I suppose until the HCG disappeared from my system the cycle wouldn't really have started again so I suppose in theory I could have ovulated any time up until Saturday 7th (did an opk test on Sat and it was negative but still quite dark and then faded over next 2 days). So if I did Ov sat or fri then I suppose I could still only be 11-12dpo. Hmmm I'm driving myself mad - the heart says :bfp: the head says :bfn: :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

Blondie-Fingers Xed for you, hun!

Raz--That is so exciting, hope the lines get darker over the next couple of days!! 

I am trying hard not to be too disappointed about the :witch: showing this month...roll on cycle 3! I am thinking of attempting to sort of forget about trying so hard (like that's possible, right?) and maybe working to lose a few pounds over the next couple of months. I mean, it'll happen when it's supposed to, right? It's just so frustrating when you KNOW you did everything right, and still a :bfn:. Poor DH is bummed, says he has lazy sperm! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mjt11907

so ladies i am on cd 8 and i lost my bbt so now im going crazy looking for it... i have no idea where it went... dang it i have lost my mind.... ughhh i guess i need to go on a hunt... and take my opks.... i prolly will be off this month due to the fact that we r moving and its gunna be busy here... but we r gunna try our best this month...


----------



## Tudor Rose

Blondie said:


> PMA - fast going out the window with every :bfn: that keeps appearing :rofl:
> 
> Oh well at least I can go out and have a good drink at the weekend now :happydance::happydance: and I suppose it means I won't have to not drink and keep it a secret at my friends hen weekend either now :happydance:
> 
> See there is a bit of PMA :)
> 
> :

ive just tested :bfn: i have no idea where in my cycle i am thanx to that wonderful invention call 'the pill' so later of to the local for a few drinks to wind down im so tense and fustrated over ttc!


----------



## Razcox

HeHeHe DH has got the POAS bug now and wants me to do another test tomorrow now! :rolf:

Will it be anydarker if i do?


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.

just popped on to say hello.

hope your all ok

:hugs:


----------



## bellazucca

Awww Razcox congrats!!! Your :bfp: will be more clear by Friday! So happy for you!
To everyone the :witch: got this month...good luck and fingers crossed for you next month.
To everyone who is going to test later this month..:dust: :dust:
Good luck to everyone! :hug:


----------



## Laura H

samzi said:


> hi ladies.
> 
> just popped on to say hello.
> 
> hope your all ok
> 
> :hugs:

Hi hun, good to see you popping in :hugs: xx


----------



## polaris

Razcox - congratulations hun, that is exciting! :rofl::rofl: about your DH catching the POAS bug! Maybe better to hold off till Friday if you can just to give the hormones a chance to build up.

Blondie - I still haven't given up hope for you this month. Please keep us updated with any news!!!

Samzi - nice to see you dropping in. I hope that everything is OK with you and that it won't be too long before we see you back here.

As for me, I am pretty sure I'm not pregnant this month. I'm just not 'feeling' it. No symptoms apart from tender bbs and unusually tired this afternoon.


----------



## cazd

Hi girls. Sounds like we're gonna have a good announcement any day soon.

I've got lots of PMA for everyone. I'm convinced I'll be PG this time round - haven't even OVd yet! 

Polaris - its a real killer isn't it - kind of knowing you're not PG but still kind of hoping that there might still be a chance. HATE THE 2WW.

I'm 4 days 'till OV... I hate the WOV !


----------



## RaeRae

I just don't think I'm pregnant this month. I'm 8dpo now and I don't feel any different so I really don't think I am.


----------



## RaeRae

WHERE HAS OUR TEAM NAUGHTIES SIG GONE!!!! I'll make a new one

edit:It disappeared for a bit but it came back lol


----------



## topazicatzbet

rae rae your still too early for symptoms, dont give up yet


----------



## RaeRae

topazicatzbet said:


> rae rae your still too early for symptoms, dont give up yet

It's stupid coz I know this and I know that with Zoe I don't remember having symptoms til I was a week late but I'm feeling very sulky about it today LOL!


----------



## flowertot

Hi i've just joined and i too started ttc in jan. Got :witch: today : (.

Heres hoping for :bfp: next month.

can you please send me the link for team naughties signature.

thank you and :hug: to everyone xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

RaeRae said:


> WHERE HAS OUR TEAM NAUGHTIES SIG GONE!!!! I'll make a new one
> 
> edit:It disappeared for a bit but it came back lol

just so people dont think you ve lost your mind, i ll back you up, yes it did go and come back. lol :rofl:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I have decided that DH definately has selective hearing tonight. I really fancy seeing confessions of a shopaholic, I loved the books... and it is a while since I read them so I should enjoy it... however DH has completely refused my suggestion of a cosy night at the pics, usually he claims not hearing if it is something he doesn't want to do..... MEN :hissy:

(I think I am getting PMT, dunno whether to be peed off that this month has obviously not been our month... or relieved that the hormones seem to be working correctly....)


----------



## polaris

flowertot said:


> Hi i've just joined and i too started ttc in jan. Got :witch: today : (.
> 
> Heres hoping for :bfp: next month.
> 
> can you please send me the link for team naughties signature.
> 
> thank you and :hug: to everyone xx

Hi flowertot, welcome to Team Naughties. We have been pretty lucky so far with the :bfp:s so hopefully next month will be lucky for you. 
I have tried to pm you with the logo but I don't really know what I'm doing, so I hope it works!!!


----------



## flowertot

Thanks Polaris i got the link and found the signature bit but i cant add the logo until i've had 5 posts so i will add it as soon as i have. 

how long have you been ttc? 

i had a very early miscarrage last month but it was just like a period. got my :witch: today right on time so we are just starting over. Cd 1 today! 

thanks again for logo (will add it soon) xx


----------



## msmith

Howdi Ladies!
Welcome Flowertot. Glad that your body seems to be getting itself back in order after the m/c. Roll on cycle 2!!

Can't wait to hear about your next POAS result Razcox. Getting :bfp: vibes!

Mumtobewaiting, sounds like seeing 'confessions of a shopaholic' might be one for a night out with the girls haha. Bloody men.

My MIL is staying with us for 4 days next week (not usually a problem as she is lovely), AND guess when I will be ovulating? Yep you have guessed it. We will just have to be quiet :rofl:


----------



## polaris

flowertot said:


> Thanks Polaris i got the link and found the signature bit but i cant add the logo until i've had 5 posts so i will add it as soon as i have.
> 
> how long have you been ttc?
> 
> i had a very early miscarrage last month but it was just like a period. got my :witch: today right on time so we are just starting over. Cd 1 today!
> 
> thanks again for logo (will add it soon) xx

Oh yeah I had forgotten you had to have a certain number of posts before you could add signature. Sorry to hear about your experience last month, even though it was early it is still so disappointing after thinking you were pregnant. I am TTC since coming of BCP in December 08 so this is my second cycle. Not really feeling it this month, but FF has predicted ovulation for next month around about St. Patrick's Day (17th March) which is a holiday here, so I'm feeling really hopeful for next month that it will bring me luck!


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies :) How are we all today?

Well still no sign of :witch: and on CD29 now - my usual cycle is 26 days so should really be here by now but assuming post mc cycle is a bit screwed up.

Feel so like I did last month when I had my :bfp: I'm bloated, constipated, huge boobs, headaches, loads of creamy CM, temps still up but no blinkin :bfp: It's starting to drive me slightly insane :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I didn't do a test this morning as couldn't face another :bfn: and was expecting to find :witch: anyway.

Hmm she doesn't arrive today I'll do another test tomorrow but I really don't see how I can still be getting :bfn: on IC and a FRER (ok so I thought I could see faint lines on a couple but only if I inverted and played around with all the colours etc - desperation :rofl::rofl:)


Raxcoz - please test again today - I'm dying to see what your results are!!! :happydance::happydance: Fingers crossed it's a :bfp: for you!


----------



## Razcox

Well i did another test and this one WAS darker and still :bfp:! :happydance:

BUT DH still cant see it (it was at least 2 shades darker then the rest of the strip even if it was still a bit faint) i get that it isn't as dark as the control line but i also know its very early days (15dpo) and don't expect it to be. DH on the other hand says i am reading to much into it and the control line was a line what i saw was a faint smudge :roll: Men!

So to convince him i am going to get a 'proper' test today, but which is the best one to get to give a good result so early? Ummm think i will start a new thread for ideas.


----------



## Blondie

FRER are the best ones to get an accurate early result - don't use a CB digi just yet as they are less sensitive so wait until due date for that one - though it is so satisfying when you see the word "pregnant" just appear before your eyes.

I would definitely get a FRER - by far the best for early results :happydance::happydance:

So excited for you :happydance::happydance::bfp::happydance:


----------



## Razcox

Blondie said:


> FRER are the best ones to get an accurate early result - don't use a CB digi just yet as they are less sensitive so wait until due date for that one - though it is so satisfying when you see the word "pregnant" just appear before your eyes.
> 
> I would definitely get a FRER - by far the best for early results :happydance::happydance:
> 
> So excited for you :happydance::happydance::bfp::happydance:

Being dum here but what does FRER mean? and where can i get one from, boots or will a supermarket have one? 

AF was due yesterday but was a no show, CP has now gone high and i just done feel like i do when :witch: is due . .


----------



## Blondie

FRER = First Response Early Result. They are expensive - well about £11 for two from Sainsburys. I imagine you can buy them in any chemist type place though.


----------



## Razcox

Thanks a lot Blondie xxxx will be sure to keep you all posted! :)


----------



## Blondie

Loving the PMA ticker Razcox :happydance:

Yikes - if my awol :witch: did turn into a :bfp: I'd be one day behind you :happydance: on the ticker


----------



## RaeRae

Yaaay aww it sounds really good.

I'm still convinced I'm not pregnant this month. I have a horrible feeling its going to take us a long time.

I had a dream last night that I peed in a pot and then did a test, it was just coming up as positive but I got over excited and tipped the pot of pee all over the test window then both lines disappeared and I was freaking out. It was funny.


----------



## Blondie

RaeRae said:


> Yaaay aww it sounds really good.
> 
> I'm still convinced I'm not pregnant this month. I have a horrible feeling its going to take us a long time.
> 
> I had a dream last night that I peed in a pot and then did a test, it was just coming up as positive but I got over excited and tipped the pot of pee all over the test window then both lines disappeared and I was freaking out. It was funny.

RaeRae - where is that PMA!!

The dream could be a premonition of your :bfp: this month. If I'm not allowed a pessimistic outlook then neither are you :)


----------



## RaeRae

LOL!!! I know. I don't know whats wrong with me!! I think because I've got absolutely no symptoms I'm just preparing myself not to be. About 5 days after OV I had some twinges in my groin area and I had cramps there for most of sunday but that was it. I know not everyone gets symptoms and I know I didn't get any til I was a week late with Zoe but I think that in a way I'm being all negative because I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Razcox

Blondie said:


> Loving the PMA ticker Razcox :happydance:
> 
> Yikes - if my awol :witch: did turn into a :bfp: I'd be one day behind you :happydance: on the ticker

Well i am not sure how the ticker worked it out TBH my due date would be 28/10 and i am only 15dpo but it says i am 4 weeks gone . . . :-k


----------



## seasaw

Rae Rae- Can I join up with the team? 

Stick my on 8th March along with Cazd.

Cheers me dears x


----------



## Razcox

RaeRae said:


> Yaaay aww it sounds really good.
> 
> I'm still convinced I'm not pregnant this month. I have a horrible feeling its going to take us a long time.
> 
> I had a dream last night that I peed in a pot and then did a test, it was just coming up as positive but I got over excited and tipped the pot of pee all over the test window then both lines disappeared and I was freaking out. It was funny.

Loving the dream but also agree with Blondie, PMA all the way baby! I do know what you mean about thinking negative though, hope can be a good thing but also a very dangerous thing. :hug:


----------



## RaeRae

Of course! I shall send you the signature.


----------



## Blondie

Razcox said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Loving the PMA ticker Razcox :happydance:
> 
> Yikes - if my awol :witch: did turn into a :bfp: I'd be one day behind you :happydance: on the ticker
> 
> Well i am not sure how the ticker worked it out TBH my due date would be 28/10 and i am only 15dpo but it says i am 4 weeks gone . . . :-kClick to expand...

It works it out from the date of your last period approximately as this is when they start counting from for dating pregnancies - so technically even before you conceive you would have been nearly 2 weeks pregnant :rofl:

Based on last period I would be due about 29th Oct.


----------



## caitlenc

Razcox, fab news about your :bfp:!! I'm sure you'll get a nice strong line on an FRER!

Blondie, fingers X'ed for you, I have a good feeling!

I planned on starting to temp today....I use the Fertility Monitor so I know when I ovulate, but a friend suggested I back it up by temping....of course, I totally forgot about taking my temp until I had kissed DH good morning and been mauled by my 2 dogs, so figured it wouldn't count! :rofl: I guess I'll try to do it tomorrow morning!


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> Razcox, fab news about your :bfp:!! I'm sure you'll get a nice strong line on an FRER!
> 
> Blondie, fingers X'ed for you, I have a good feeling!
> 
> I planned on starting to temp today....I use the Fertility Monitor so I know when I ovulate, but a friend suggested I back it up by temping....of course, I totally forgot about taking my temp until I had kissed DH good morning and been mauled by my 2 dogs, so figured it wouldn't count! :rofl: I guess I'll try to do it tomorrow morning!

:rofl: Most of my temps get taken after I have swore violently at the kittens for trying to eat the thermonitor and then having evicted them from the bed. But I figure as long as I'm consistently doing it that way then its ok :)


----------



## Blondie

RaeRae - can't help noticing the title of your TTC journal - do you like Morrissey at all?

Lord knows it would be the first time.....


----------



## RaeRae

LOL!! Yeah just a bit. It was that or Bigmouth Strikes Again.


----------



## rainbowzebra2

Hello Rae Rae, 

Please add me for the 3rd march. Please and Thank you :)


----------



## Razcox

right ladies i am off to POAS, i got a super drug one for now and a digi for either in the morning or in a few days. I was hoping to hold it but i need to pee more often then normal now and after 4 hours i gotta go! :rofl: Will take a pic and post when i get back

Still no sign of AF which means i am now nearly a whole day late YEAH!


----------



## RaeRae

I'm stupidly excited LOL


----------



## flowertot

hi everyone and thanks for the welcome msmith. im really liking this site as everyone is so welcoming and friendly. 

sending lots of :dust: to you polaris. im due to ovulate around 5th March. going to have lots of :sex: a week before and a week after just to be sure! hope your MIL beng there does'nt affect you too much. 

i had a bit of an obsession with testing last month but it drove me crazy because one test was :bfp: and the next was :bfn: and the next was :bfp: then next :bfn: etc! i was later told that ths was because my hormone levels wern't as they should be and then the miscarriage followed. i must have done at least 15 HPT's. 

This month i'm not going to test until :witch: is late, well thats what i'm saying now anyway!

lots of :hug: to everyone xx


----------



## Blondie

RaeRae said:


> LOL!! Yeah just a bit. It was that or Bigmouth Strikes Again.

I have a feeling when I do eventually get a :bfp: my DH will be playing the baby Moz all the time trying to educate it. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## RaeRae

Blondie said:


> RaeRae said:
> 
> 
> LOL!! Yeah just a bit. It was that or Bigmouth Strikes Again.
> 
> I have a feeling when I do eventually get a :bfp: my DH will be playing the baby Moz all the time trying to educate it. :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

LMAO!!! I tried that with Zoe. I used to play her The Smiths, Placebo and Green Day when she was in my belly but all she wants to listen to now is 'I like to move it move it' from Madagascar. I've failed as a parent lol.


----------



## RaeRae

flowertot said:


> This month i'm not going to test until :witch: is late, well thats what i'm saying now anyway!

Hi flowertot, sorry for your loss xx

I've promised myself that if I don't come on I'm not testing til the 1st but I'm due on tuesday so It'll be hard if I am late!


----------



## Razcox

Ok i'm back and because i know how much we all love pictures here is the test . . . . .

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0123-1.jpg

And a fancy inverted number as well . . . .

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0123.jpg

That looks like a :bfp: to me :happydance:


----------



## RaeRae

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay congratulations hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura H

:happydance: YAY for you hunny, so pleased!!! I'd like to see your hubby say that he can't see that line!!! LOL!! A deffo :bfp:!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Laura H

Do you mind me asking what DPO you are and what test that is that you have used?? Thanks xxx


----------



## caitlenc

Yahooooooooooo, yay for you, Razcox!! That is so fantastic! Hubby can't argue that evidence, can he? I bet the digi will be positive, too!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::hug:


----------



## flowertot

Many congrats to you Razcox xx


----------



## flowertot

i know what i will end up doing Rae Rae - buying a 2 pack of HPT's so i can do one if i just cant wait and if thats :bfn: i've got the other one for a few days later!

i just want to know, how can peeing on a stick become so addictive??!

xx


----------



## RaeRae

It's mad isn't it. I think it's just the longing for a result that makes us want to do it. I've got 2 digi's and 5 internet cheapies in the loo now. I'm probably gonna get OH to hide them lol


----------



## Razcox

Laura H said:


> Do you mind me asking what DPO you are and what test that is that you have used?? Thanks xxx

I am 15dpo AF due yesterday, and i used a superdrug own brand test. It was under 4 pound and seems just as good as the FR ones.


----------



## Laura H

Razcox said:


> Laura H said:
> 
> 
> Do you mind me asking what DPO you are and what test that is that you have used?? Thanks xxx
> 
> I am 15dpo AF due yesterday, and i used a superdrug own brand test. It was under 4 pound and seems just as good as the FR ones.Click to expand...

Thanks hun...and again, CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance:


----------



## pipkintyler

Razcox said:


> Ok i'm back and because i know how much we all love pictures here is the test . . . . .
> 
> https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0123-1.jpg
> 
> And a fancy inverted number as well . . . .
> 
> https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0123.jpg
> 
> That looks like a :bfp: to me :happydance:

Razcox, that is a definate BFP if ever I saw one, congratulations to you.


----------



## polaris

Congratulations Razcox!!! I think hubby will have to eat his words!!!
Great to see some good news on here, I love this site.

I had a really stressful day, I went to the dentist and ended up having to get a tooth extracted. It was horrible! Also he had to give me a couple of Xrays, I was really worried about this in case I might be pregnant but I talked it over with the dentist (who is lovely) and he said that infection was also very bad for a possible pregnancy and that the risk from the needed Xrays was very low due to very low exposure to radiation. I really don't think I am pregnant this month anyway but I was still really worried about it. So when I got home I did an internet search and it seems that dental Xrays are not a big risk as they only contain 0.01 rads. Still a bit worried though. I also read that if there is any damage done in very early pregnancy, it is 'all or nothing', that is the pregnancy will not progress and that if it does then it seems that everything will probably be fine. At this stage that would probably mean a chemical pregnancy if there was any damage done.

I did have a few symptoms today. I felt a little nauseous at lunchtime (could have just been hunger!!) and seemed to need to pee more often (but that could have been cos I was drinking a lot of water at lunch!). Also I had a very small bit of spotting this afternoon. But I have a theory that this might be just an after effect of having been on the pill as this is CD29 and I would have been due AF if I was still on the pill. I am thinking about waiting for AF this month rather than testing, especially just in case the Xrays did any damage. And not testing until maybe 18 dpo if she doesn't show. What do you think?


----------



## topazicatzbet

congratulations razcox :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## seasaw

Congrats Razcox! xx


----------



## msmith

Morning all.
Razcox there is definetly a line there, I can see it without my glasses on! Congrats.
See if you can sit on your hands for a bit longer Polaris. Hope your mouth isn't too sore after your visit to the dentist.

Good luck to you all POAS soon.
:hug:


----------



## Freyasmum

Congratulations Razcox!!!


----------



## Freyasmum

I haven't posted much the last few days... Have been pretty busy and tired. I seem to be in a really good head-space though, and am wondering if I ought to leave BnB alone for a bit. I find myself quite happily plodding along, TTC with lots of :sex: winkwink:) and no other intervention... The more I read on here the more I seem to obsess about it.

I may pop back from time to time to check up on you all, but for now think I'm going to love ya and leave ya, ladies. Good luck to you all. I hope you all see that :bfp: soon.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## polaris

Freyasmum said:


> I haven't posted much the last few days... Have been pretty busy and tired. I seem to be in a really good head-space though, and am wondering if I ought to leave BnB alone for a bit. I find myself quite happily plodding along, TTC with lots of :sex: winkwink:) and no other intervention... The more I read on here the more I seem to obsess about it.
> 
> I may pop back from time to time to check up on you all, but for now think I'm going to love ya and leave ya, ladies. Good luck to you all. I hope you all see that :bfp: soon.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Good luck with everything. Your relaxed approach to everything sounds good!! Feel free to pop in as seldom or as often as you want to. Remember to let us know when you get your BFP though!


----------



## Blondie

Morning Ladies :) How are we all today?

Well :witch: got me this morning so roll on cycle #4 - I was probably being optimistic hoping that I'd get a :bfp: again the month after a m/c so trying not to be too downhearted.

Razcox - congratulations - now that is a fantastic :bfp: if ever I saw one, lots of :dust: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Freyasmum - :hug: you need to do whatever you feel right doing, we will miss you so keep us updated every so often and good luck getting your :bfp:

RaeRae - forgot to say we have got tickets for May 22nd in Manchester - his 50th birthday gig - so excited about it :happydance::happydance::happydance: Spent most of last night with husband going through latest album in detail and then luckily found "Zane meets Morrissey" on MTV2 which was on for an hour so had a huge Mox fest last night :rofl::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Argh just having a panic about this cycle - If I ovulate around day 14 then I'm away on a hen night for nights 15,16 and 17 this cycle so I desperately need to ovulate around day 13 to make sure I get a chance of catching the egg - can't really let my friend down on her hen night - such lousy timing.

Here's praying for a day 13 ovulation :happydance:


----------



## polaris

Blondie said:


> Argh just having a panic about this cycle - If I ovulate around day 14 then I'm away on a hen night for nights 15,16 and 17 this cycle so I desperately need to ovulate around day 13 to make sure I get a chance of catching the egg - can't really let my friend down on her hen night - such lousy timing.
> 
> Here's praying for a day 13 ovulation :happydance:

Sorry to hear that the witch got you. I'm disappointed for you as I really thought you could be pregnant due to all your symptoms and AF being late.

As long as you get plenty of BD in before you go you should be fine. If you O on day 14 the most fertile time is that day and the few days before, so you shoudl have it covered by the time you are heading off on hen night. And remember sperms can live for a few days, so don't worry!


----------



## Laura H

OMG girls, think I just got my :bfp:!! Not going to get too excited until I have tested again at the weekend. I am in total shock!! xx


----------



## Blondie

Laura H said:


> OMG girls, think I just got my :bfp:!! Not going to get too excited until I have tested again at the weekend. I am in total shock!! xx

OMG :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

Congratulations :dust:

Here's hoping for nice dark lines at the weekend for you :)


----------



## Laura H

Thanks hun....hoping for darker lines too!! xxx


----------



## Blondie

polaris said:


> Sorry to hear that the witch got you. I'm disappointed for you as I really thought you could be pregnant due to all your symptoms and AF being late.
> 
> As long as you get plenty of BD in before you go you should be fine. If you O on day 14 the most fertile time is that day and the few days before, so you shoudl have it covered by the time you are heading off on hen night. And remember sperms can live for a few days, so don't worry!

I'm putting down all symptons and late af to the first cycle post mc - my body may still have had a wee bit of HCG floating around that caused it to go a bit wierd on me - oh well onwards and upwards, PMA and all that :)

I can just see myself now taking a coolpack with a syringe of :spermy: in it on the hen weekend and nipping back to hotel to inseminate myself if I look like I'm ovulating later - desperate - moi???:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## polaris

Blondie said:


> I can just see myself now taking a coolpack with a syringe of :spermy: in it on the hen weekend and nipping back to hotel to inseminate myself if I look like I'm ovulating later - desperate - moi???:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I can just picture your OH's face if you ask him to provide a 'take-away' supply for you!!!


----------



## polaris

Laura H said:


> OMG girls, think I just got my :bfp:!! Not going to get too excited until I have tested again at the weekend. I am in total shock!! xx

Woohoo!!! Congratulations Laura! I'm so pleased that it has happened quickly for you. How many dpo are you, do you know?


----------



## caitlenc

Oooh, Laura, so exciting!! Congrats!

Blondie, LMAO on the frozen sperm...sounds like an excellent plan!!


----------



## Laura H

polaris said:


> Laura H said:
> 
> 
> OMG girls, think I just got my :bfp:!! Not going to get too excited until I have tested again at the weekend. I am in total shock!! xx
> 
> Woohoo!!! Congratulations Laura! I'm so pleased that it has happened quickly for you. How many dpo are you, do you know?Click to expand...

Hi hunny, thank you, I am about 13DPO CD29...it was a 10miu test so very sensitive. This is our 6th cycle of ttc so been a little while but not nearly as long as some xxx


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> Oooh, Laura, so exciting!! Congrats!
> 
> Blondie, LMAO on the frozen sperm...sounds like an excellent plan!!

God not FROZEN - not putting anything frozen up there :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Must dash on a 5 min break in the middle of a 6 hour meeting :cry:


----------



## Razcox

Blondie said:


> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Oooh, Laura, so exciting!! Congrats!
> 
> Blondie, LMAO on the frozen sperm...sounds like an excellent plan!!
> 
> God not FROZEN - not putting anything frozen up there :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Must dash on a 5 min break in the middle of a 6 hour meeting :cry:Click to expand...

LOL, this made me smile i had an image of a lolly pop stype deal being placed where the sun don't shine!!!

Yeah LauraH :happydance: i'm sure it will get darker as the days go.

Oh yeah must add got another positive on a digi there it was in black and white - Pregnant so now DH is on :cloud9:! He has learnt a valuable lesson, don't doubt your wife!!! :rofl: Off to the doctors on Monday.


----------



## pipkintyler

Congratulation on the :bfp: Laura, I bet you can't wait for the weekend now so you can test again to see the darker line coming through. Lets hope there are plenty more :bfp:'s in Team Naughties before February is out, I'm still holding out for March, OH is feeling a little better now so I'm hoping I don't OV until he's feeling up to lots of :sex: but to be honest I doubt it will happen this month for us.


----------



## cazd

CONGRATS Laura!!!

I'd be going through sticks galore! Testing tomorrow then? GOOD LUCK!

Polaris - its all looking v positive for you - fab chart - and even a little implantation dip xxx


----------



## polaris

Laura H said:


> Hi hunny, thank you, I am about 13DPO CD29...it was a 10miu test so very sensitive. This is our 6th cycle of ttc so been a little while but not nearly as long as some xxx

Hi Laura, for some reason I thought you went off BCP at the same time as me but I obviously have you mixed up with someone else!! :dohh:
Congratulations again on your well-deserved :bfp:.
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## polaris

cazd said:


> Polaris - its all looking v positive for you - fab chart - and even a little implantation dip xxx

Thanks hun, implantation dip hadn't occurred to me!!! I sway between thinking 'I'm definitely not' to thinking 'just maybe???'. Really trying not to get my hopes up too much though. I keep trying to think of reasons why it would be OK not to be pregnant this month. Talk about trying to convince myself!

Just a matter of being patient now until next week. I think I'm going to try to wait till AF comes (or even better - doesn't come!!) rather than testing.

I see that you are coming up towards O - I hope you're able to get plenty of BD in for that March :bfp:. :dust:

Polaris


----------



## RaeRae

Congrats Laura!!

Well I'm gutted coz I did a FRER today and it was negative. I'd been feeling really tired all day and sick too so I did a test. I knew I wasn't pregnant so why did I bother???

I'm 10dpo, due AF Tuesday so I just hope its not late again.


----------



## Laura H

Think its too early Rae Rae! Try again Monday hunny xx

Posted a pic of my (hopefully) BFP in the gallery if anyone wants a peek xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

congratulations laura H, wow so many BFP for team naughties


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:confused::confused::confused:

Well i am totally confused with fertility friend and CF so wondered if any1 else had any ideas...

TMI but here goes.....
I went to the loo earlier (as u do) and when I wiped there was a large blob of clear stuff like jelly... what category does this go into? i thought on the lead up to AF there was not much, but FF goes on about pre and post OV....
:?

Incidently, topazicatzbet, do u have a silver ford thing with sunshades with 'topazicatzbet' on them, if so i followed it into the carpark this morning but could have sworn it said that on the shades, but did not want to park next too it in case made idiot of myself!!! :dohh::dohh:

Congrats Laura!!!
xx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Incidently (again) where's the team sig gone again?


----------



## topazicatzbet

yes i do, they advertise my cats, topazicatz ragdolls, OMG hope you didnt look at the state of my car its a right mess!!
do you work at jimmies too then?


----------



## ellydu

hi, my husband and i stared trying in jan and i'm pregnant now...was very quick esp after m/c!!

good luck to every1 else :D xx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

topazicatzbet said:


> yes i do, they advertise my cats, topazicatz ragdolls, OMG hope you didnt look at the state of my car its a right mess!!
> do you work at jimmies too then?

Ur ok, the 2nd reason i didn't pull up next too was the state of my car!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
I've been at jimmies for the last 6 years here and there!!!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Good luck Ellydu!! Welcome to us, would sent u the team sig... but its disappeared!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ve been there for 5, plus 3 years during my training. wow it is a small world


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

i know, i thought i was seeing things when i saw the shades, but have wondered all day :)


----------



## polaris

Mum2bewaiting said:


> :confused::confused::confused:
> 
> Well i am totally confused with fertility friend and CF so wondered if any1 else had any ideas...
> 
> TMI but here goes.....
> I went to the loo earlier (as u do) and when I wiped there was a large blob of clear stuff like jelly... what category does this go into? i thought on the lead up to AF there was not much, but FF goes on about pre and post OV....
> :?
> xx

Hi Mom2be,
I have had this too!! Not this month but last month and also in July 08 when I went off BCP for a month but then we decided we should wait till Xmas. I still don't know what category that jelly like CM falls into and I have no idea how it relates to O. I am temperature charting now, so if I get it again at least I will know what stage of my cycle I am at.


----------



## nineena

Can i join in with you team naughties?????

Bin TTC since July 08 but only joined here in Dec so i suppose that technically qualifies me lol


----------



## RaeRae

PHP:

[URL=https://www.sparklee.com][IMG]https://img801.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2009/02/21/2d47d61ccce7e93b4cab97034a23d218.gif[/IMG][/URL]


I have no idea what happened to our lovely team naughties signature. I've made a lovely new one. Here's the link and I'll post it up on page 1 too.


----------



## polaris

nineena said:


> Can i join in with you team naughties?????
> 
> Bin TTC since July 08 but only joined here in Dec so i suppose that technically qualifies me lol

Hi Nineena, welcome to Team Naughties! 
What stage in your cycle are you at at the moment? I'm in the dreaded 2WW so desperately trying not to symptom spot at the moment, lol. If you know when you are going to test, post it and RaeRae will kindly add you to the list on the front page.


----------



## tori_cottier

Can I join please . . . . I really want to be part of a team and my dates fit 

I will be Testing on the 28-29th Feb 

Baby Dust to all


----------



## nineena

polaris said:


> nineena said:
> 
> 
> Can i join in with you team naughties?????
> 
> Bin TTC since July 08 but only joined here in Dec so i suppose that technically qualifies me lol
> 
> Hi Nineena, welcome to Team Naughties!
> What stage in your cycle are you at at the moment? I'm in the dreaded 2WW so desperately trying not to symptom spot at the moment, lol. If you know when you are going to test, post it and RaeRae will kindly add you to the list on the front page.Click to expand...


Hiya, well i'm 2 days late actually, i tested yesterday with fmu but got a :bfn: this is the longest ive had a cycle for since my cycles regulated themselves after coming off the pill ive had no usual symptoms like sore boobs etc but have got horrendous heartburn and ive now had cramping for the last 2 days so i think may it's just gonna be late :( but thankyou for the lovely welcome. If :witch: hasnt got me i'll be testing on 27th again!!!


----------



## nineena

tori_cottier said:


> Can I join please . . . . I really want to be part of a team and my dates fit
> 
> I will be Testing on the 28-29th Feb
> 
> Baby Dust to all

Hiya Tori, i'm new in this team too, if witch hasnt got me i'll be testing again on 27th!!!! How are u??


----------



## ThatGirl

i ovulated this morning going to bd later hopefully we'll still get that eggy xx


----------



## nineena

Good luck that girl :)


----------



## RaeRae

I've been in a foul mood all day and all of last night. I honestly don't know why my OH stays with me when I'm like this LOL! I'm due AF tuesday so probably getting a bit of PMT.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

RaeRae said:


> I've been in a foul mood all day and all of last night. I honestly don't know why my OH stays with me when I'm like this LOL! I'm due AF tuesday so probably getting a bit of PMT.

I usually get like that 2, although I haven't been too bad this week so far, i think i have been more grouchy with not being well, but probably means that AF won't arrive this weekend

Althou I am thinking that I may POAS on Monday just in case i have been wrong about missing O as I am better but still off tea completely... which is very unlike me!! :shrug:


----------



## cazd

RaeRae - 3 days to go!!!! Feeling PG?

Re blobs.... I reckon that's just 'super' ewcm. I only get stretchy ewcm when I find a glob of it!!! (soz girls)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

cazd said:


> Re blobs.... I reckon that's just 'super' ewcm. I only get stretchy ewcm when I find a glob of it!!! (soz girls)

But that just confuses me even more as that was what i would class it as, however thats to do with being at the most fertile part of ur cycle, but that should have been 2 weeks ago with af due tomorrow.... hhmmm, maybe i won't test on monday and just see what happens for the next week.....
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## RaeRae

cazd said:


> RaeRae - 3 days to go!!!! Feeling PG?

Hi caz

I'm not feeling pregnant at all. I did a FRER yesterday and it was negative so I'm pretty sure I'm out for this month. It's really doing my head in already.


----------



## cazd

Mum2Be - lots of PG ladies report oodles of creamy/ew cm during their 2ww. They also say its kind of yellow!

RaeRae - damn sticks just get you down don't they. 
I've got a FRER in my drawer from last time but I'm gonna save it if I go over 30 days. Otherwise I'm going to try and not test - its too depressing!!


----------



## polaris

Hi everybody,
Well I've had a crap weekend. The electricity was off all weekend due to a power cut (only just back on) so had to get the candles out last night and couldn't get on the internet so no B&B!! I've been feeling rotten all weekend, tired and a bit queasy. I wish it was pregnancy symptoms but I think it's just that I have a bit of an infection after the dentist on Thursday. :cry: I started antibiotics today so hopefully they will start to work soon.

RaeRae, sorry to hear about your BFN. It could be just too early to show though. I know what you mean about being in a foul mood, I have been snapping at my OH all weekend, I seriously don't know how he puts up with me either. I'm not exactly sure when AF is due, possibly Wednesday based on last month's 34 day cycle but FF is suggesting Friday. To be honest I just want her to come and get it over with because I'm just so not feeling it this month.

Tori, welcome to Team Naughties! Hope you get your :bfp: soon.

Nineena, that is exciting being late! Wow, you have great will-power holding off on testing till 27th!! I hope that the :witch: stays away for you.

:dust: to everyone else!!!


----------



## nineena

Lots of :hug: Polaris, sorry you've had such a bad weekend, hopefully it's a sign that this next week is going to be a lot better!!!! When u said about FF saying you're due friday it say's i'm due 26th although i've only had 2 periods over 28 days since i came off the pil and it's given me an average of 35days because of it (the 2 over 28 were when i first came off pill) so i think it depends how long you've been using it as to how reliable it is!!! As for testing i' really really tempted to test again today coz ive been going to the loo loads today last went 90mins ago and have been desperate for an hour which i know would be stupid to test coz it'd be all diluted lol arghh this is so annoying!!!!


----------



## RaeRae

I think the :witch: is on her way. Got a weird feeling downstairs and I've been really moody for few days. Oh well. Roll on next month.


----------



## Mork

Rae, I have my fingers crossed hon. I know i am out this month so just waitng for af so i can start again - month 3!! xx


----------



## pipkintyler

RaeRae said:


> I think the :witch: is on her way. Got a weird feeling downstairs and I've been really moody for few days. Oh well. Roll on next month.


Sorry to here that RaeRae, but you never know, my friend who's pregnant and due to give birth in May had no symptoms apart from feeling moody and achy like she always did when the :witch: was due, don't give up hope just yet.


----------



## RaeRae

Aww thank you girls.

I feel pretty rubbish about the whole thing at the moment. It's so frustrating when you think you did everything right and all you get at the end of the month is a new pack of towels.


----------



## nineena

Don't give in yet raerae!!!!!


----------



## Mork

Ah sweetie, big :hug: to you xx


----------



## flowertot

Congratulations on your :bfp: Laura! 

i wish my period would hurry up and go away! it feels like it lasts forever. it's always 6 days.

this might sound daft now girls but do you always ovulate on the same day of your cycle each month? if you have regular periods (my cycle is always 29 days)?

i've not used ovulation sticks or took temp or anything like that. we are just going to see how it goes for the moment.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ve monitored my cycle and seem to have a 32 day cycle with ovulation always on day 16, but everyone is different


----------



## RaeRae

Well girlies I got something this morning and it wasn't the :witch:

I got my :bfp:

I'm pretty much still in shock and I'm absolutely terrified but also very happy.


----------



## boonies86

eeek congratulations how exciting!!!!!


----------



## RaeRae

Thank you. I've only done 1 test so I'm gonna test again tomorrow to be sure just incase I'm not lol.


----------



## polaris

RaeRae said:


> Well girlies I got something this morning and it wasn't the :witch:
> 
> I got my :bfp:
> 
> I'm pretty much still in shock and I'm absolutely terrified but also very happy.

Wow!!!!! I am so happy for you RaeRae!!!! And you were just saying that you thought AF was on her way! It just shows you never can tell!
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!
WOOHOO!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## polaris

RaeRae said:


> Thank you. I've only done 1 test so I'm gonna test again tomorrow to be sure just incase I'm not lol.

A :bfp: is a :bfp: hun, it's very unlikely to get a false positive. You and DH must be over the moon.


----------



## RaeRae

We are but I'm also really really scared!!!! I'm diabetic so there is a lot that can go wrong but I know it can be fine coz I've got a beautiful little girl already and my control is much much better now.

I really had no real symptoms at all I can't believe it. Especially after last month when I was symptom spotting like mad.


----------



## Freyasmum

O my goodness. Turn my back for a moment and look what happens!! 
HUGE congrats Raerae - Well done you!!


----------



## Blondie

RaeRae said:


> Well girlies I got something this morning and it wasn't the :witch:
> 
> I got my :bfp:
> 
> I'm pretty much still in shock and I'm absolutely terrified but also very happy.

OMG RaeRae - I'm so happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

At this rate most of Team Naughties will be moving across to first tri without me :cry: :rofl::rofl:

I'm determined that this cycle will be the cycle I get a sticky bean :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Why is it so depressing looking at your ticker and seeing day 4 of cycle - I'm so impatient I don't want to have to wait for another 3+ weeks to find out if I am pg or not this month :hissy:

Trying to be really upbeat about the whole thing at the moment but I'm struggling to be honest.

Oh well a couple of days and I can start poas again - even though it's only opk's at least it will make me feel like I am doing something positive.

Think I have PMS blues today :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Blondie

:rofl: Oooh and how come my team sig is now different to everyone elses - I think I'll be different and keep the original one :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Laura H

RaeRae said:


> Well girlies I got something this morning and it wasn't the :witch:
> 
> I got my :bfp:
> 
> I'm pretty much still in shock and I'm absolutely terrified but also very happy.

WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!!! :happydance: :happydance:
congratulations hunny!!! Please come and join us over in the 1st Tri on our PMA thread, alot of the new girls from Team Naughties & PMA thread are there waiting!!! xxxxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

RaeRae said:


> Well girlies I got something this morning and it wasn't the :witch:
> 
> I got my :bfp:
> 
> I'm pretty much still in shock and I'm absolutely terrified but also very happy.

Well done RaeRae, well I have discovered this weekend that I don't do 28 day cycles, I started to get my hopes up yesterday, however started cramping this morning and got a :bfn: on a IC also. I'm out this month, just wish :witch: would arrive and then roll on cycle 2!!


----------



## Summer Breeze

Congratulations RaeRae!!! That's awesome news!! Good luck with it all.
Team Naughties are doing so well! :happydance:

Well I'm now 9dpo with AF due sat, caved already this morning and got a :bfn: i know its ridiculously early but I just couldn't help myself!!

I seem to have every 'symptom' in the book, sore boobs, cramps, peeing all the time etc but i actually think i'm just wanting them so badly that i'm imagining them!! god this is a nightmare!!
:hug:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Summer Breeze said:


> Congratulations RaeRae!!! That's awesome news!! Good luck with it all.
> Team Naughties are doing so well! :happydance:
> 
> Well I'm now 9dpo with AF due sat, caved already this morning and got a :bfn: i know its ridiculously early but I just couldn't help myself!!
> 
> I seem to have every 'symptom' in the book, sore boobs, cramps, peeing all the time etc but i actually think i'm just wanting them so badly that i'm imagining them!! god this is a nightmare!!
> :hug:

I know :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
I just want to start cycle 2 now
:hug:


----------



## Blondie

Hi RaeRae

Could you update the front post for me to be testing / :witch: arriving on March 20th please :)

Where is everyone today? It's awfully quiet - I hope everyone isn't vanishing off to first tri and leaving us all alone over here :)


----------



## Blondie

Right - I've decided that I won't get a :bfp: this month either as I've been checking my dates, if I get pregnant the month afterwards then my due date would be christmas day and seeing as first pregnancies are usually late i would be guaranteed to give birth on new years eve as there are already 4 new years eve babies in my family so I think fate may have already got me down for this date aswell - so there you go - it's completely out of my hands so I can relax now :) :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Congrats RaeRae!!! That is so fantastic!! :hug:

Blondie, don't worry, I'm still here, too. I'm on month 3 of TTC, and I have to admit I was hopeful it might have happened sooner than this...but I have faith that it will happen when it's meant to. Sending lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## RaeRae

Thank you all for your messages. I'm still totally shocked. Just did a digi to confirm it and there it was.

I was a lot more relaxed this month I think. Any symptom I did have I put down to omething else but to be honest I haven't had symptoms. I thought I was getting my period last night. I woke up feeling 'different'. Bit sick and stuff. That's all.

I've been stuck in college doing maths all day. Like I'm not feeling sleepy enough as it is.


----------



## pipkintyler

RaeRae said:


> Well girlies I got something this morning and it wasn't the :witch:
> 
> I got my :bfp:
> 
> I'm pretty much still in shock and I'm absolutely terrified but also very happy.

Oh my god that is the best news I've heard for ages, congratulations to you both I'm so pleased for you. :hug:


----------



## nineena

Congratulations Raerae i'm so pleased for you hunny!!!!!!!

Still no clearer as to whether i am or not, digi and cheapy told me no today, have got a lot more cramping today but i'm just fed up now i want to know one way or the other :(


----------



## Mork

Hey Rae Rae!!!! WELL DONE!!!!!!!!!!! So pleased for you, hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy! Mork xx


----------



## cazd

Omg !!!! Omg !!!! Omg !!!! Omg !!!! Omg !!!! Omg !!!! 

Congratulations !

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

What fantastic news. I'm so happy for you.
(Ooooooh - and an incy bit jealous too)

ME NEXT !


----------



## RaeRae

It will happen for you all soon girls. Team naughties seems to be lucky!!!!


----------



## henlo5

Put me down for testing on the 3rd March please and big congratulations on the BFP!!!


----------



## flowertot

Congratulations RaeRae!!! 

Woo hoo! :happydance: :yipee: :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

wow congratulations Rae Rae, see i told you, you werent out!! you lucky thing


----------



## topazicatzbet

if your moving over to first tri now, who is gonna update our testing dates?


----------



## RaeRae

I am!!! I'm still in team naughties!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh good stuff :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies - how are we all today? :)

Well CD5 and trying to kick myself up the bum and get that PMA working :rofl:

working from home today as waiting for a delivery so got 2 laptops on the go - one work and one personal/private business. somehow I think there will be more play than work going on today.

me and DH seriously considering pulling sickies from work next week over ovulation period so we can spend a couple of days in bed :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Razcox

Rae Rae thats great news! So glad team Naughties is still being lucky xxxxx


----------



## Butterfly1984

Please can I join Team Naughties, I want a piece of the luck!!
I will be testing 9th March (if I don't give in sooner!!)
Sarah x


----------



## Summer Breeze

Morning All and welcome Butterfly!
Well I'm now 10dpo and got another :bfn: this morning, why do i do it to myself?! 
Up til yesterday i was convinced this was my month but not feeling it at all today and think i'm out. Neeeeed some PMA!!!!!!
:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Summer Breeze said:


> Morning All and welcome Butterfly!
> Well I'm now 10dpo and got another :bfn: this morning, why do i do it to myself?!
> Up til yesterday i was convinced this was my month but not feeling it at all today and think i'm out. Neeeeed some PMA!!!!!!
> :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


just look at rae rae, she was convinced :witch: was on her way then got her :bfp:. dont give up yet


----------



## Blondie

I love working from home - got both my cats curled up on sofa with me :cloud9::cloud9:

I've decided PMA is all about chocolate :rofl:


----------



## samzi

OMG RAEE!!

congrats hunny!! :hugs: so so happy for you!

:happydance: :D


----------



## dancingleigh3

I am on my second month of ttc. It all starts again tonight. I really want it to be this month. I feel as though it will be! Good luck everyone!!

P.S. I can't see the signature to add the banner and I would like to.:hug:


----------



## mamawannabe

Congratulations to you RaeRae. Whilst I may not post that much I do still have a look at the forum each day to see how people are getting on. Really pleased for you :happydance::happydance:.

Congratulations to all the others that have also had their :bfp: and fingers crossed for the rest of us!! 

I have finally managed to establish a possible ovulation through fertility friend and now entering the dreaded 2ww for the first time. I am 6 dpo and wishing I could to stop blimmin symptom spotting!! :rofl:


----------



## mamawannabe

Butterfly1984 said:


> Please can I join Team Naughties, I want a piece of the luck!!
> I will be testing 9th March (if I don't give in sooner!!)
> Sarah x

 
Welcome butterfly. If you right click over someones Team Naughties signature you can copy the link into your own personal signature. I am also testing on the 9th of March so fingers crossed for us both and everyone else! x


----------



## RaeRae

The link for the signature is also on the first post in the thread (the one with all the dates on)

Thank you all for your messages. I'm in a really weird place right now. I'm so scared but happy at the same time. I'm not so good with the PMA as you've probably all noticed by now.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Blondie said:


> I've decided PMA is all about chocolate :rofl:

I agree, I felt so much better yesterday about it all after a cadbury creme egg. Well I am now CD31, with cramps, mood swings BUT no :witch:

So I am of shopping for pancake toppings and FRER tests for Thursday
:muaha:


----------



## RaeRae

FRER are on BOGOF in Boots!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

RaeRae said:


> FRER are on BOGOF in Boots!

Ooohhhh, n I'll get points too, I was gonna go to superdrug as they are BOGOF there too a read somewhere.... althou I think the cramps are telling me that this isn't gonna be my month.....


----------



## RaeRae

I said that on sunday...


----------



## samzi

happy days huh rae :D

jealous, much? *raises hand* :rofl:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

oh the memories Rae,:):):):)
Well I got them and it was a.........................:bfn: (I knew I wasn't gonna wait so I don't know why I did not just go and get them on Thursday :dohh:)
So this is the plan, 
Wait til Thursday, if :witch: not here then test again and if still :bfn: start the EPO in the hope it may start another cycle (I think..... dunno if starting the EPO without witch is a good idea......)


----------



## nineena

Evening all and welcome butterfly :)

Sounds like some of you have had a wonderfully relaxing day today not fair lol!!!

Well i'm now 5 days late,cramping has changed to a dull ache that keeps switching sides, heartburn has gone but got no signs other signs of :witch: or :bfp: :'( i'm hoping it's just the cold i've had that's delayed :witch: and not that my cycles have gone to cock again


----------



## RaeRae

Mum2bewaiting said:


> oh the memories Rae,:):):):)
> Well I got them and it was a.........................:bfn: (I knew I wasn't gonna wait so I don't know why I did not just go and get them on Thursday :dohh:)
> So this is the plan,
> Wait til Thursday, if :witch: not here then test again and if still :bfn: start the EPO in the hope it may start another cycle (I think..... dunno if starting the EPO without witch is a good idea......)


I got a :bfn: on friday afternoon at 10dpo and got a :bfp: at 13dpo with fmu so definitely try again thursday!


----------



## Blondie

oooh I want a November sparkler :)

Though fate has decided that my baby will be due on christmas day - I just know it - I might even get a ticker for it :rofl: I wonder what happens if I set up a ticker with a due date of December 25th - do you think it would start at 6 weeks before conception :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## lou1979

I got bfn on sunday 9dpo and bfp yesterday 10dpo!

so defo test again ina day or so..

goodluck :dust:


----------



## Stewie

Can I join you guys? We start TTC in January. Just got my AF .... so on to cycle #3.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Stewie said:


> Can I join you guys? We start TTC in January. Just got my AF .... so on to cycle #3.

Welcom to team naughties!! As u will have gathered we have been fairly lucky so far!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Just us few stragglers left behind:cry::cry::cry:
so good to have some new faces!!

The sig link is on the 1st page
xx


----------



## samzi

so jealous.

cant wait to be back in team naughties as a member!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

samzi said:


> so jealous.
> 
> cant wait to be back in team naughties as a member!

U will soon, how it all going? (n only some of us have been lucky:cry:, not that i am at all jealous either!)
:hugs:


----------



## samzi

its going ok. on the pill again but only have one pack left so once this is finished were doing the whole NTNP thing. Much more relaxed apparoach this time round. booking our holiday tomorrow and cant wait! :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

I'm not the slightest bit jealous :muaha::muaha::muaha:

I'm really looking forward to feeling sick all the time, bloated, constipated and pretty crap again :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Roll on :bfp: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Butterfly1984

Ooh, I'm soooo excited to be in Team Naughties :happydance:
and I love my new sparkly signature, I will love it even more when I'm a graduate!!
Sarah x


----------



## Butterfly1984

Oh and if anyone has a free couple of mins would they look at my chart and tell me what they think, I'm so confused - it's my 1st month BBT charting!! x


----------



## nineena

Evening all, hope everyone's having a good evening and welcome Stewie, fingers crossed you'll get your :bfp: soon :)

Well i've had a lovely night, just got back from Salsacise and feel all good and healthy now hehe, and i "think" it's triggered :witch: coz i'm sure i saw the palest of pale pink when i wiped before :)


----------



## Stewie

nineena said:


> Evening all, hope everyone's having a good evening and welcome Stewie, fingers crossed you'll get your :bfp: soon :)
> 
> Well i've had a lovely night, just got back from Salsacise and feel all good and healthy now hehe, and i "think" it's triggered :witch: coz i'm sure i saw the palest of pale pink when i wiped before :)


Thanks nineena!


----------



## polaris

Butterfly1984 said:


> Oh and if anyone has a free couple of mins would they look at my chart and tell me what they think, I'm so confused - it's my 1st month BBT charting!! x

Hi Butterfly 1984,
I had a look at your chart. You have got dotted crosshairs from FF to suggest a possible date for O on CD9. However there is not particularly clear evidence of a thermal shift (clear temperature rise after O), that is why the lines are dotted rather than full lines, because FF is saying that its not completely definite that you did O on that date. And I see that you are getting EWCM yesterday, so I would definitely get BDing as soon as possible as your body might just be gearing up to O. If you do O in the next few days, you will see a clearer temperature rise immediately after O and once you have three raised temperatures FF would move the crosshairs to change the estimated date of O.
Sorry there is no definite answers but I would say get BDing to be on the safe side!!!
Polaris


----------



## busybee

I had an IUD removed in December, and hopefully I'm back to normal now.

AF was due on the 23rd, but still no sign

I did get a :bfn: on the 20th though:hissy:

I will be testing again on 27th, because my DP has a day off work!

Thank you 

:hug:


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies, how are we all today? :)

So so tired this morning - had about 5 hours sleep :hissy: Feeling very tired and irritable. If I was in 2WW I would start suspecting I was pg by now as tired, irritable, feeling sick :rofl::rofl: Just shows how during the 2WW all these symptoms add up to being pg but they actually happen all the time really :rofl::rofl:

Suspect my iron levels have dropped since the mc (I have crohns and struggle to keep my iron levels up) so I might have to go and stock up iron tablets to see if that helps. Just LOVE iron tablets :rofl::rofl: Actually it's probably time I had a blood test to check especially if I'm TTC

Oooh off for a 2 hour walk round the factory in the minute - just what I fancy at this time in the morning :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mamawannabe

Hello all and welcome to Stewie and Busy Bee... fingers crossed for youR speedy :bfp:'s!! 

I have a question... is EWCM a must for conception? I can quite honestly say I have never noticed having EWCM and now slightly concerned it might affect my chances. I have creamy cm most cycles but not the really fertile EWCM. x x


----------



## cazd

Hiya - nope ewcm isn't essential - I only notice it when I find a particularly big blob!

And thanks Polaris for saying about the dotted crosshairs. My temp hasn't gone up this month. FF put ov as friday but opks and cm suggest Monday.


----------



## dizzy1

Congrats to all those who have got your :bfp: recently and lots of sticky super strength :dust: to all those who are testing soon or :sex: at present.

:hug:


----------



## polaris

Blondie said:


> Morning ladies, how are we all today? :)
> 
> So so tired this morning - had about 5 hours sleep :hissy: Feeling very tired and irritable. If I was in 2WW I would start suspecting I was pg by now as tired, irritable, feeling sick :rofl::rofl: Just shows how during the 2WW all these symptoms add up to being pg but they actually happen all the time really :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Suspect my iron levels have dropped since the mc (I have crohns and struggle to keep my iron levels up) so I might have to go and stock up iron tablets to see if that helps. Just LOVE iron tablets :rofl::rofl: Actually it's probably time I had a blood test to check especially if I'm TTC
> 
> Oooh off for a 2 hour walk round the factory in the minute - just what I fancy at this time in the morning :happydance::happydance:

That is so true about symptom spotting!!! I definitely have extreme heightened body awareness during TWW whereas I would normally ignore any little twinges or symptoms. 

In Ireland a lot of people give up sweets/chocolate/smoking for Lent which starts today - I'm planning on giving up symptom spotting for Lent! :rofl::rofl:

It would definitely be worth getting your iron levels checked out - hope you feel a bit more energetic after your walk!!


----------



## Blondie

polaris said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, how are we all today? :)
> 
> So so tired this morning - had about 5 hours sleep :hissy: Feeling very tired and irritable. If I was in 2WW I would start suspecting I was pg by now as tired, irritable, feeling sick :rofl::rofl: Just shows how during the 2WW all these symptoms add up to being pg but they actually happen all the time really :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Suspect my iron levels have dropped since the mc (I have crohns and struggle to keep my iron levels up) so I might have to go and stock up iron tablets to see if that helps. Just LOVE iron tablets :rofl::rofl: Actually it's probably time I had a blood test to check especially if I'm TTC
> 
> Oooh off for a 2 hour walk round the factory in the minute - just what I fancy at this time in the morning :happydance::happydance:
> 
> That is so true about symptom spotting!!! I definitely have extreme heightened body awareness during TWW whereas I would normally ignore any little twinges or symptoms.
> 
> In Ireland a lot of people give up sweets/chocolate/smoking for Lent which starts today - I'm planning on giving up symptom spotting for Lent! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> It would definitely be worth getting your iron levels checked out - hope you feel a bit more energetic after your walk!!Click to expand...


I decided that for lent I'm giving up giving up things this year - it's like my new years resolution - it was not to have any new years resolutions. So easy to keep - rule number 1 - always set yourself achievable objectives :rofl::rofl:


----------



## nineena

Blondie said:


> polaris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, how are we all today? :)
> 
> So so tired this morning - had about 5 hours sleep :hissy: Feeling very tired and irritable. If I was in 2WW I would start suspecting I was pg by now as tired, irritable, feeling sick :rofl::rofl: Just shows how during the 2WW all these symptoms add up to being pg but they actually happen all the time really :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Suspect my iron levels have dropped since the mc (I have crohns and struggle to keep my iron levels up) so I might have to go and stock up iron tablets to see if that helps. Just LOVE iron tablets :rofl::rofl: Actually it's probably time I had a blood test to check especially if I'm TTC
> 
> Oooh off for a 2 hour walk round the factory in the minute - just what I fancy at this time in the morning :happydance::happydance:
> 
> That is so true about symptom spotting!!! I definitely have extreme heightened body awareness during TWW whereas I would normally ignore any little twinges or symptoms.
> 
> In Ireland a lot of people give up sweets/chocolate/smoking for Lent which starts today - I'm planning on giving up symptom spotting for Lent! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> It would definitely be worth getting your iron levels checked out - hope you feel a bit more energetic after your walk!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I decided that for lent I'm giving up giving up things this year - it's like my new years resolution - it was not to have any new years resolutions. So easy to keep - rule number 1 - always set yourself achievable objectives :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Haha i did that last yr!!!!!!!

Evening all, hope we're all well!!

Well i "think" more so that :witch: is on her way as when i wipe now theres a lil bit of blood but nothing atall on towel and i've had it on for 6hrs lol


----------



## seasaw

Evening all.

Does anyone look forward to the 2WW. I am now. This bit in between end of OV and start of 2WW is dull lol. Keep getting twinges and feels like pins sticking in me but I am actually looking forward to the sore BB's and wondering if I am finally preg!

No EWCM for me in a big way. Especially not like that chick on that 'beautiful cervix' web site! Anyone seen what she has between he fingers! It looks like thick fishing line tided to her finger and thumb. I can safely say I have never discovered that just some blobs some times. That site kinda disturbed me :rofl:


----------



## nineena

Seasaw hope youre 2ww isnt too bad for you and that youre symptoms do all lead to a :bfp: i neither like or dislike 2ww i just hate the bit when you're late lol!!!!

Showed DH that website a few months ago, his expressions were so funny but i'm sure my insides have never looked like that!!!!!


----------



## pipkintyler

Blondie said:


> Morning ladies, how are we all today? :)
> 
> So so tired this morning - had about 5 hours sleep :hissy: Feeling very tired and irritable. If I was in 2WW I would start suspecting I was pg by now as tired, irritable, feeling sick :rofl::rofl: Just shows how during the 2WW all these symptoms add up to being pg but they actually happen all the time really :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Suspect my iron levels have dropped since the mc (I have crohns and struggle to keep my iron levels up) so I might have to go and stock up iron tablets to see if that helps. Just LOVE iron tablets :rofl::rofl: Actually it's probably time I had a blood test to check especially if I'm TTC
> 
> Oooh off for a 2 hour walk round the factory in the minute - just what I fancy at this time in the morning :happydance::happydance:

Hi Blondie

I feel for you as I've got Crohns too but I've been ok for the last 6 months, I was diagnosed about 4 years ago, I'm just hoping I don't pass it on to my baby when I finally get PG, had a word with my consultant and he said it would be ok to still take my tablets (Azathioprine). Hope you feel better soon. :hug:


----------



## pipkintyler

nineena said:


> Seasaw hope youre 2ww isnt too bad for you and that youre symptoms do all lead to a :bfp: i neither like or dislike 2ww i just hate the bit when you're late lol!!!!
> 
> Showed DH that website a few months ago, his expressions were so funny but i'm sure my insides have never looked like that!!!!!

I've been on that website too, not good to look at LOL!!


----------



## pipkintyler

Yippee I have finally managed to put the team naughties signature on at last, I've only been trying for about 3 weeks, just goes to show that I am finally getting to grips with technology. hehehe


----------



## nineena

Yay well done pip hehe!!!!

Just going back to that website i'd love to know HOW she got such clear pictures of her cervix with just a camera


----------



## seasaw

She mustof either had a tripod lash mirror system or a willing partner to ensure the focus was right :rofl: 

God when I next have a smear I shall know exactly what my nurse can see!

Especially with that big light shining up there:rofl:


----------



## nineena

Hmmmmm i dont think id ever be able to see my cervix with a light lol they have trouble finding it when i go for a smear!!!!


----------



## mamawannabe

seasaw said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Does anyone look forward to the 2WW. I am now. This bit in between end of OV and start of 2WW is dull lol. Keep getting twinges and feels like pins sticking in me but I am actually looking forward to the sore BB's and wondering if I am finally preg!
> 
> No EWCM for me in a big way. Especially not like that chick on that 'beautiful cervix' web site! Anyone seen what she has between he fingers! It looks like thick fishing line tided to her finger and thumb. I can safely say I have never discovered that just some blobs some times. That site kinda disturbed me :rofl:

OH...MY.....GOD! Why one earth did i let curiosity get the better of me and look at the "beautiful Cervix website. I know we all have one but I think i'd rather not know what it looks like!!!


----------



## pipkintyler

nineena said:


> Yay well done pip hehe!!!!
> 
> Just going back to that website i'd love to know HOW she got such clear pictures of her cervix with just a camera

Don't think I wanna know!!!


----------



## nineena

pipkintyler said:


> nineena said:
> 
> 
> Yay well done pip hehe!!!!
> 
> Just going back to that website i'd love to know HOW she got such clear pictures of her cervix with just a camera
> 
> Don't think I wanna know!!!Click to expand...

Ewww can u imagine if someone used that camera afterwards.....it might be gooey eww ewww ewww


----------



## pipkintyler

nineena said:


> pipkintyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nineena said:
> 
> 
> Yay well done pip hehe!!!!
> 
> Just going back to that website i'd love to know HOW she got such clear pictures of her cervix with just a camera
> 
> Don't think I wanna know!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ewww can u imagine if someone used that camera afterwards.....it might be gooey eww ewww ewwwClick to expand...


God I now have all sorts of pictures running through my mind and believe me they are not nice one's, I am telling everyone who is tempted to visit the website not too as you will never be the same again, ha ha ha, 

get me, I've now managed to put a photo of my cat on my profile, feeling very proud of myself right now.


----------



## pipkintyler

mamawannabe said:


> seasaw said:
> 
> 
> Evening all.
> 
> Does anyone look forward to the 2WW. I am now. This bit in between end of OV and start of 2WW is dull lol. Keep getting twinges and feels like pins sticking in me but I am actually looking forward to the sore BB's and wondering if I am finally preg!
> 
> No EWCM for me in a big way. Especially not like that chick on that 'beautiful cervix' web site! Anyone seen what she has between he fingers! It looks like thick fishing line tided to her finger and thumb. I can safely say I have never discovered that just some blobs some times. That site kinda disturbed me :rofl:
> 
> OH...MY.....GOD! Why one earth did i let curiosity get the better of me and look at the "beautiful Cervix website. I know we all have one but I think i'd rather not know what it looks like!!!Click to expand...

Not a good thing to look at after you've had your breakfast which is what I did a few weeks ago.


----------



## samzi

evening.

i saw that and was a bit grossed out but thought it was interesting. doubt my bf would take pics of me down there like that :rofl:


----------



## polaris

Blondie said:


> I decided that for lent I'm giving up giving up things this year - it's like my new years resolution - it was not to have any new years resolutions. So easy to keep - rule number 1 - always set yourself achievable objectives :rofl::rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## nineena

What a cute kitty cat :)


----------



## polaris

samzi said:


> evening.
> 
> i saw that and was a bit grossed out but thought it was interesting. doubt my bf would take pics of me down there like that :rofl:

Yes those were pretty much my thoughts about that website. I checked it out a few weeks ago. LOL you know your obsessed when you already know all the TTC websites that people recommend!


----------



## flowertot

evening all. 

well i'm now on CD 8 and i'm hoping this month will be my month too. 8 days left until ovulation and counting!

just been having a look at the gallary of :bfp: 's. its kind of addictive. once you start you can't stop!

think i might just have a peek at that website!


----------



## Summer Breeze

Morning Ladies,
Blimey we were low down on the list today! hope its not a sign of our graduates desserting us!

Well I am going to start a campaign to get HPTs made an illeagal class A depressant..
After a :bfn: at 10dpo i promised myself i would do what RaeRae did and wait a couple of days but of course i've been doing it every few hours for 2 days straight with a resounding chorus of

:bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn:

god it's so depressing!! i actually wish they didnt exist and we just had to be patient - a virtue I have never possesed!

So pretty much conclusive that we haven't done it this month so onto cycle 2. It's ridiculous to get downhearted after one proper attempt but when you did everything right you just want to know WHY?!!

Anyway, thanks for listening to me moan, its just good to be able to let off steam to people that care & understand!
xx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

eeugh, I ave just looked at the website, it must have been a bloody good camera, 
How is every1 2day?
I tested again this morning and 2 :bfn:, I tried a FRER and an internet 1 and not even a feint line on the cheapie 1
ho hum, just wish :witch: would arrive now so can startthe next 1, at this rate my romantic fertile weekend is out (I can guess that :witch: will arrive just as we check in to the hotel :hissy::hissy::hissy:)
:hug: to all


----------



## busybee

Morning Ladies!

I caved in and got a :bfn: this morning :cry:

Still no sign of AF though! I'm CD31. Am I clutching at straws? :dohh:

:hug:


----------



## Blondie

pipkintyler said:


> Hi Blondie
> 
> I feel for you as I've got Crohns too but I've been ok for the last 6 months, I was diagnosed about 4 years ago, I'm just hoping I don't pass it on to my baby when I finally get PG, had a word with my consultant and he said it would be ok to still take my tablets (Azathioprine). Hope you feel better soon. :hug:


I'm quite lucky really as for the last 3 years I've been drug free (used to be on Asacol)- for some reason changing my diet to vegetarian when I met husband also seemed to resolve most of crohns problems. Since then I've managed to get my weight up to a nice healthy 9.5 stone (at my worst it dropped to just under 6!) and touch wood apart from the odd flare up when I'm feeling under the weather I've been ok. Had a wee bit of a flare up around time of the miscarriage but it's settled down again but I will go get my iron levels tested as had to take today off work. I woke up - staggered to shower and then sat down on bed and just cried as I couldn't even face the thought of having to dry my hair I was that exhausted so DH ordered me back to bed. Feeling a bit better now though so dragged myself downstairs to the laptop. :)


----------



## Blondie

nineena said:


> Hmmmmm i dont think id ever be able to see my cervix with a light lol they have trouble finding it when i go for a smear!!!!

:rofl::rofl:Glad I'm not the only one - always embarrassing for me as the nurse has to go and get an extra long specular? as I'm very long apparently and my cervix likes to hide. She says it's because I'm tall and leggy - just hope my DH's :spermy: are up for a longer trip than usual :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Blondie

OK so my curiosity is piqued so I'll have to go check out this website now :rofl::rofl:

Sorry to all the latest :bfn: - hopefully that second pink line will appear in a couple of days for you all :hug:

Definitely been a bit quieter in here during the day - obviously shows that the graduates were very busy at work :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Blondie

OMG - just checked out the website - don't know whether to feel freaked out of just amazed by it. :)


----------



## caitlenc

That website is...indescribable!! Eeeeewwww.....there is definitely such a thing as TMI, and that is it!

Sorry about the recent rash of :bfn:'s, hopefully that will change in the next couple of days.

I am on CD10, patiently (yeah, right) waiting to O, which should be late next week. Told DH to get ready for a busy week, I wanna INUNDATE that egg with so many sperm it has no choice but to make me a bean! :rofl:

Have a great day, Ladies!


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> I am on CD10, patiently (yeah, right) waiting to O, which should be late next week. Told DH to get ready for a busy week, I wanna INUNDATE that egg with so many sperm it has no choice but to make me a bean! :rofl:
> 
> Have a great day, Ladies!

Currently on about CD7 and I'm bored of waiting already - started doing daily opk's just to give me something to do to feed my POAS addiction :rofl::rofl:
I HAVE to ovulate before Friday next week if I'm to stand any chance of catching the egg this month as I'm away fri, sat and sun on a hen night so hoping we can at least have a chance this month.

Surely the more times you have :sex: over the fertile time the more chance there is of succeeding? Better start feeding my hubby loads of carbs so he has plenty of energy for the week ahead :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## nineena

Well back at CD1 the :witch: finally caught up with me today but i'm so relived because A i can have REAL painkillers B i can have a drink at my friend's bday on Sat and C i can bloody well enjoy my birthday next week AND go on ALL the rides at Blackpool :-D

Sorry girls on your :bfn:'s finger's crossed theyre just being a lil bit slow this month!!!!!

R.E smear i they have to use the metal things on me when i go coz the plastic thingy ma bobs aren't long enough.....oooh i never thought that COULD pose a potential problem if DH's fishes aren't that energetic lol


----------



## seasaw

I am glad you all took a look at that web site! At least I am not the only one with those images in my mind.

Years ago when I first had a smears they used to say my cervix was tilted and lots of excuses. I never got a conclusive result. I moved doctors and I had a smear with them and within 8 weeks I was having laser surgery to remove quite bad cancer cells. I think my old nurse was a bit rubbish. I am glad I moved doctors for sure. I now have smears every year and this wil be my 8th year and all been clear :happydance:

I got preg last year right after my smear ( although m/c at 9 wks ) but my friend also got preg right after smear too. I reckon that little scrap they do clears a little space for the egg to implant! Hense why I am lokng forward to my next one in April if not caught the egg by then.


----------



## pipkintyler

Blondie said:


> pipkintyler said:
> 
> 
> Hi Blondie
> 
> I feel for you as I've got Crohns too but I've been ok for the last 6 months, I was diagnosed about 4 years ago, I'm just hoping I don't pass it on to my baby when I finally get PG, had a word with my consultant and he said it would be ok to still take my tablets (Azathioprine). Hope you feel better soon. :hug:
> 
> 
> I'm quite lucky really as for the last 3 years I've been drug free (used to be on Asacol)- for some reason changing my diet to vegetarian when I met husband also seemed to resolve most of crohns problems. Since then I've managed to get my weight up to a nice healthy 9.5 stone (at my worst it dropped to just under 6!) and touch wood apart from the odd flare up when
> I'm feeling under the weather I've been ok. Had a wee bit of a flare up around time of the miscarriage but it's settled down again but I will go get my iron levels tested as had to take today off work. I woke up - staggered to shower and then sat down on bed and just cried as I couldn't even face the thought of having to dry my hair I was that exhausted so DH ordered me back to bed. Feeling a bit better now though so dragged myself downstairs to the laptop. :)Click to expand...

Oh my god, you sound just like me when I'm bad, I get so weak that I can't stand up to have a shower so have to sit down like an old lady, I've never dropped to under six stone though but did drop 2 stone to just under 8 before I was diagnosed, well you take it easy and get your iron checked asap mate. :hug:


----------



## pipkintyler

nineena said:


> What a cute kitty cat :)


I presume you mean my little cat, he's called pipkin (very gay name I know) I used to have one called tyler too hense my login name but unfortunately he died last year. got a new kitten now as Pipkin was depressed without his friend and obviously so was I, so I now have a barnie too.


----------



## pipkintyler

busybee said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> I caved in and got a :bfn: this morning :cry:
> 
> Still no sign of AF though! I'm CD31. Am I clutching at straws? :dohh:
> 
> :hug:

Not at all, just remember what happened with RaeRae she was convinced she was out this month and got her BFP, good luck


----------



## pipkintyler

nineena said:


> Well back at CD1 the :witch: finally caught up with me today but i'm so relived because A i can have REAL painkillers B i can have a drink at my friend's bday on Sat and C i can bloody well enjoy my birthday next week AND go on ALL the rides at Blackpool :-D
> 
> Sorry girls on your :bfn:'s finger's crossed theyre just being a lil bit slow this month!!!!!
> 
> R.E smear i they have to use the metal things on me when i go coz the plastic thingy ma bobs aren't long enough.....oooh i never thought that COULD pose a potential problem if DH's fishes aren't that energetic lol

Sorry to hear that nineena, hopefully next month will be your month, hope its mine too.


----------



## pipkintyler

Right I'm off to the cinema to watch confessions of a shopaholic, can't wait!!!!


----------



## RaeRae

Hi girls!!

i hope you're all doing ok! I'm running a bit low on the PMA at the moment which is rubbish.


----------



## caitlenc

RaeRae said:


> Hi girls!!
> 
> i hope you're all doing ok! I'm running a bit low on the PMA at the moment which is rubbish.

How come??? You're preggers, girl, be happpppppppppppyyyyyy!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Is anything going on that I missed to make you feel worried?


----------



## busybee

pipkintyler said:


> busybee said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies!
> 
> I caved in and got a :bfn: this morning :cry:
> 
> Still no sign of AF though! I'm CD31. Am I clutching at straws? :dohh:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Not at all, just remember what happened with RaeRae she was convinced she was out this month and got her BFP, good luckClick to expand...

Thank you hun! PMA PMA!

:hug:


----------



## RaeRae

caitlenc said:


> RaeRae said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!!
> 
> i hope you're all doing ok! I'm running a bit low on the PMA at the moment which is rubbish.
> 
> How come??? You're preggers, girl, be happpppppppppppyyyyyy!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Is anything going on that I missed to make you feel worried?Click to expand...

No nothing has happened but I'm so early on that I'm pretty scared. I keep telling myself that everyone is only 4 weeks pregnant at some point but it still worries me.


----------



## caitlenc

RaeRae said:


> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RaeRae said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!!
> 
> i hope you're all doing ok! I'm running a bit low on the PMA at the moment which is rubbish.
> 
> How come??? You're preggers, girl, be happpppppppppppyyyyyy!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Is anything going on that I missed to make you feel worried?Click to expand...
> 
> No nothing has happened but I'm so early on that I'm pretty scared. I keep telling myself that everyone is only 4 weeks pregnant at some point but it still worries me.Click to expand...


Hang in there, Sweetie! Sending you loads of sticky dust, I have a really good feeling for you! :hugs::hugs::hug: Keep up that PMA!!!!


----------



## RaeRae

Aww thank you x

I'm so rubbish lol.


----------



## flowertot

evening all.

i'm not feeling very well today. feel really weak and shakey and my throat has swollen up. CD9 as of midnight and am really hoping i feel better by O day in 7 days time. i wonder if being under the weather will make a difference to my chances, hope not! 

to top it off my 17 month old daughter has an ear infection. i feel so sorry for her but she has taken a liking to the medicine the doc has given her so at least i dont have to hold her down and poor it down her throat! when i give it to her she says "yum yum, more!"

the reason i am up so late is because i went straight to bed as soon as my DH got in from work and only woke up at 10:30pm so will probably be up all night! i have to work all weekend though so should have stuck it out and gone to bed at a normal time. 

i know what you all mean by the addiction. i have a FRER and really want to use it (just in case i'm one of those women that still have periods when they are pregnant!) i know its totally daft because i KNOW i'm not pregnant and it would be a total waste and i will have to buy a new one in a couple of weeks time. think it's time to get DH to hide it and promise not to give it back until i am at least 12dpo :ban: ! ! :rofl:

anyway think i have gone on enough now so think its time to see what crap is on the telly at this time of night! 

:hug:


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone,
Hugs to everyone who's getting BFN but no witch yet. I really hate that uncertainty! I haven't testing yet but I am expecting AF today so I am going to wait and see if she shows up.

Nineena, sorry to hear that the witch arrived. At least you can have a few drinks for your birthday!!

RaeRae, I think it's probably normal to have lots of doubts and worries at this stage, I know I would be exactly the same. But like you say, everyone was 4 weeks pregnant at one stage and more than likely everything will be absolutely fine! I have a really good feeling for you.

Blondie, definitely get that iron checked out hun, that sounds like a horrible experience, you need to make sure you're in good shape for your imminent BFP.


----------



## Butterfly1984

Good morning, how is everyone? I am gonna take a look at that website you have been talking about, I'm scared though!
I was really happy this morning :happydance:, FF said it thought I ovulated on CD9 then the crosshairs disappeared a few days ago so I was losing hope that I would ovulate this cycle (and panicking I never ever would as I have never charted before) but I have had EWCM for the past 3 days and my BBT was low yesterday and shot up today so I'm thinking I may have O yesterday??? When I put todays BBT in the crosshairs reappeared on CD9 but I have had 2 dips below the coverline (5dpo and 9 dpo) so am thinking even more that I probably O yesterday?
Anyway I'm hoping my temps stay up, I'm just so glad I possibly ovulated!! :yipee:
Hope we have loads more graduates this month
:hug:
x x x x x


----------



## polaris

Butterfly1984 said:


> Good morning, how is everyone? I am gonna take a look at that website you have been talking about, I'm scared though!
> I was really happy this morning :happydance:, FF said it thought I ovulated on CD9 then the crosshairs disappeared a few days ago so I was losing hope that I would ovulate this cycle (and panicking I never ever would as I have never charted before) but I have had EWCM for the past 3 days and my BBT was low yesterday and shot up today so I'm thinking I may have O yesterday??? When I put todays BBT in the crosshairs reappeared on CD9 but I have had 2 dips below the coverline (5dpo and 9 dpo) so am thinking even more that I probably O yesterday?
> Anyway I'm hoping my temps stay up, I'm just so glad I possibly ovulated!! :yipee:
> Hope we have loads more graduates this month
> :hug:
> x x x x x


Hi butterfly, hopefully you O'd yesterday!! Do you know you can 'cheat' with FF by putting in imaginary high temperatures over the next couple of days and seeing if it moves your O date. WARNING: this is a road you may not wish to go down as this way obsession lies!
Polaris


----------



## Blondie

morning ladies :)

Well CD8 and decided to have another day off work as still feel tired - though I did have to take one of the cats to the vet as she has a huge bald patch that she just keeps picking at - she's now sat sulking on the window sill with her back to me :rofl::rofl:

Started poas now (opk) so at least I feel I'm doing something positive in TTC. Just wanting those lines to get nice and dark now.

Polaris - cheating on FF :rofl::rofl::rofl: Guilty of that one myself :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Butterfly1984

polaris said:


> Butterfly1984 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning, how is everyone? I am gonna take a look at that website you have been talking about, I'm scared though!
> I was really happy this morning :happydance:, FF said it thought I ovulated on CD9 then the crosshairs disappeared a few days ago so I was losing hope that I would ovulate this cycle (and panicking I never ever would as I have never charted before) but I have had EWCM for the past 3 days and my BBT was low yesterday and shot up today so I'm thinking I may have O yesterday??? When I put todays BBT in the crosshairs reappeared on CD9 but I have had 2 dips below the coverline (5dpo and 9 dpo) so am thinking even more that I probably O yesterday?
> Anyway I'm hoping my temps stay up, I'm just so glad I possibly ovulated!! :yipee:
> Hope we have loads more graduates this month
> :hug:
> x x x x x
> 
> 
> 
> Hi butterfly, hopefully you O'd yesterday!! Do you know you can 'cheat' with FF by putting in imaginary high temperatures over the next couple of days and seeing if it moves your O date. WARNING: this is a road you may not wish to go down as this way obsession lies!
> PolarisClick to expand...

Ooh thank u Polaris, I just did it, you're right, I will become obsessed and do it all the time now!
If I have 2 more days of elevated temps then it will put O day as yesterday just as I thought!
Thank u xxxx


----------



## Mrs_N

hi all, mind if i butt in?? we started ttc in january, on cycle 2 now. last cycle 23 days long, think I am 6/7dpo today, only based on ov pains rather than anything more concrete! 
need something to take my mind of poas :rofl:


----------



## polaris

Mrs_N said:


> hi all, mind if i butt in?? we started ttc in january, on cycle 2 now. last cycle 23 days long, think I am 6/7dpo today, only based on ov pains rather than anything more concrete!
> need something to take my mind of poas :rofl:

Hi Mrs N, Welcome to Team Naughties. If you want, you can put the logo into your signature, RaeRae has posted the code on page 1 of the thread. 

6/7 dpo is way too early to test so do try to distract yourself for a little bit longer hun!! I have the opposite problem, I think I have a POAS phobia and I currently trying to psych myself up to test tomorrow (16 dpo) if the nasty witch doesn't arrive today. Constant monologue running through my head goes something like this: "Maybe this is it, maybe I'm pregnant, still no sign of witch, has to be a good thing right?" Answer: "Don't be silly, this is wishful thinking, you are fooling yourself, you didn't even get enough BD in at the right time this month, you will feel really stupid when you get BFN tomorrow, why don't you just wait another few days?" Answer: "But if I am pregnant I'd want to know, there's no point just sitting here wondering, the worst that can happen is that I get a BFN, I'm no worse off, either I'm pregnant or I'm not, seeing a test result isn't going to make any difference". Answer: "But some people have LP of up to 16 days and you have no idea of your cycle so maybe witch isn't even late, why waste money on testing when you're definitely not pregnant, you know how upset you're going to be when it's negative". Answer: "But maybe I am". Return to start of loop and repeat for the entire day. It is doing my head in.


----------



## samzi

oh ladies..

i have just seen the cutest baby ever. shes a collegaues grand daughter and is only a week old. she is so so small! i touched her little feet and coo'd over her little nose, and fingernails ets.

WANT ONE! :lol:


----------



## Mrs_N

oh I know, 6/7 dpo is too early to test and would be totally and utterly pointless, thats why I need to take my mind off it! I'm working all weekend so that might help, as I won't have time to think about it! 

Polaris, good luck if you do decided to test, I can understand your feelings but I think the "I want to know now!" voice would win out in my case :rofl: 

samzi, aw, i love seeing other people's little babies, they are just too cute!


----------



## Mork

Ah Samzi - so with you, just seen such a gorgeous little week old girl! Fingers crossed for us all at is soooooonnnnnn!!! x


----------



## pipkintyler

polaris said:


> Mrs_N said:
> 
> 
> hi all, mind if i butt in?? we started ttc in january, on cycle 2 now. last cycle 23 days long, think I am 6/7dpo today, only based on ov pains rather than anything more concrete!
> need something to take my mind of poas :rofl:
> 
> Hi Mrs N, Welcome to Team Naughties. If you want, you can put the logo into your signature, RaeRae has posted the code on page 1 of the thread.
> 
> 6/7 dpo is way too early to test so do try to distract yourself for a little bit longer hun!! I have the opposite problem, I think I have a POAS phobia and I currently trying to psych myself up to test tomorrow (16 dpo) if the nasty witch doesn't arrive today. Constant monologue running through my head goes something like this: "Maybe this is it, maybe I'm pregnant, still no sign of witch, has to be a good thing right?" Answer: "Don't be silly, this is wishful thinking, you are fooling yourself, you didn't even get enough BD in at the right time this month, you will feel really stupid when you get BFN tomorrow, why don't you just wait another few days?" Answer: "But if I am pregnant I'd want to know, there's no point just sitting here wondering, the worst that can happen is that I get a BFN, I'm no worse off, either I'm pregnant or I'm not, seeing a test result isn't going to make any difference". Answer: "But some people have LP of up to 16 days and you have no idea of your cycle so maybe witch isn't even late, why waste money on testing when you're definitely not pregnant, you know how upset you're going to be when it's negative". Answer: "But maybe I am". Return to start of loop and repeat for the entire day. It is doing my head in.Click to expand...

Hi polaris, I know exactly what you mean, luckily for me I was only 12 day's past OV when :witch: arrived but now I'm waiting to OV again and I know that if it's any longer than 12 day's this time then I'm going to try and not test until I'm at least 15 day's past incase my system is still mixed up from taking the pill. Hang in there if you must but try not to be scared as what's the worst that can happen??? You just try again next month if it's a :bfn: like me. xx :hug: xx:dust::dust:


----------



## pipkintyler

Mrs_N said:


> hi all, mind if i butt in?? we started ttc in january, on cycle 2 now. last cycle 23 days long, think I am 6/7dpo today, only based on ov pains rather than anything more concrete!
> need something to take my mind of poas :rofl:

Welcome Mrs_N, I would order some OPK's off the internet if your not sure about ov date as they are really good, but then again I don't think I've ever felt any OV pains before so I wouldn't have any clue as to when I was ov'ing otherwise.


----------



## pipkintyler

RaeRae said:


> Hi girls!!
> 
> i hope you're all doing ok! I'm running a bit low on the PMA at the moment which is rubbish.

Hi RaeRae, good to hear from you, try not to worry I'm sure everything will be fine with your baby, just try and relax and enjoy it, the next few weeks will fly by and then you'll feel much better. x x x


----------



## pipkintyler

samzi said:


> oh ladies..
> 
> i have just seen the cutest baby ever. shes a collegaues grand daughter and is only a week old. she is so so small! i touched her little feet and coo'd over her little nose, and fingernails ets.
> 
> WANT ONE! :lol:


I know exactly what you mean I saw the most gorgeous baby today, I was at Derby hospital and it looked like the parents were just taking her home for the first time, so tiny with a gorgeous little pink outfit on. I WANT ONE TOO!!!!


----------



## Blondie

Well still a negative opk today but testing everyday now as determined to make sure timing of :sex: is perfect this month :happydance::happydance:

Raerae - try and relax and enjoy being pregnant :) sending :dust: your way just to add an extra bit of stickiness for you :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

hi ladies, how are you all doing,
rae rae - dont blame you from being scared, i will be a nervous wreck when i get my BFP.

im due to ovulate on mon, so will be on ov watch this weekend.


----------



## RaeRae

Aww thank you so much girls xxx

I am so so nervous. I hate being this early on! I scared myself half to death the other day. I did an internet cheapy test I had in and the line was so faint I was terrified. I went to superdrug and bought their tests and it was a lovely strong positive. I just did another one of the cheapy tests I did the other day and it was a nice fat pink line so at least I know the HCG is going up. That has chilled me out for an hour at least.


----------



## Mork

Ah Raerae, I can only imagine - but to me it seems like the first few weeks of pg are so nerve wracking. I am sending you virtual :hug: xx


----------



## RaeRae

Thank you x


----------



## Freyasmum

Raerae (or any of our other lucky ladies who've had their :bfp:)... This is a slightly silly question, but I'm trying to stop myself from symptom spotting, or POASing too early...
Do you remember when you first felt symptoms, and what came first?
I remember with Freya it was the sore boobs that did it for me, but it was a looooooong time ago (or at least seems it!) and I can't remember when that was.
Thanks so much ladies. :)


----------



## nineena

Evening (or morning lol) girls well im feeling very cranky and down today i'm in absolute agony with this period i've got the most horrendous back ache on the left hand side that's nothing like any period pain ive ever had, it's almost like sciatica or whiplash but it's too far over to the left to be that :'( i just feel so poop and painkillers aren't helping atall meepy bleep :(

Sorry to be on a downer but had to moan to someone :hug: girls xxxx


----------



## Freyasmum

Hey Raerae. Hope you're feeling a little better. I remember stressing out BIG time during my first tri. It does settle after a while though (which doesn't help you now!).
Could you please put me down to test on March 6? I'm going to try to hold out till then. 
Thanks!


----------



## polaris

Oh my God girls, I got my :bfp:!! I am completely still in shock! The line is not faint at all, nearly as strong as the control line. I woke up at half six needing to pee and took my temperature then and when it was still high it gave me the courage to test. OH didn't sleep very well last night either so I'm not going to wake him up yet cos he is very grumpy when just woken up after no sleep! So I will wait till I gets up and then surprise him with it! No more sleep for me though I don't think!! Too excited!

Freya's Mum - I had no real symptoms at all until about Thursday. I was actually completely convinced that this wasn't my month cos I just wasn't feeling it. I did have some symptoms of tender bbs and tiredness before that, but nothing out of the ordinary compared to the way I felt last month. Since Thursday though (14 dpo) I have been feeling very strange and started to feel like I might be pregnant but too scared to test. 
My symptoms since then were:
1. My bbs started to feel a bit fuller and more heavy (still tender but no more so than last month). 
2. Slightly queasy/light-headed feeling from time to time (not severe enough to be classified as nausea but definitely noticeable) 
3. More tired than usual, wanting to get early nights (this could be related to getting up at the crack of dawn to take temperature LOL).
3. A big blob of EWCM yesterday (????? Didn't know what to make of that.)
4. I also got some very slight spotting at 7 dpo (possible IB)

That's about it though so I still don't have huge amounts of symptoms and I'm 16 dpo today. That makes my due date the 5th November, although if they calculate it based on LMP that would be an earlier date. So excited!!!


----------



## mamawannabe

:happydance:CONGRATULATIONS POLARIS!!!! :happydance: Really pleased for you. I am going to test this morning although pretty sure it will be a :bfn:as only 10dpo but worth a try. Unlike you I am not worried about poas and think i might be addicted!! It seems you have the best way of doing things though and waiting.

Congratulations once again :hug:x x x x
Come on Team Naughties!!!!


----------



## polaris

Thanks, good luck this morning. Hopefully even if it's BFN it will turn into BFP over the next few days. I think my POAS phobia is cured now - I just want everyone to test!!


----------



## mamawannabe

Thanks even if it is :bfn: I am just going to keep up the positive thinking and there is always next month!!!

Keep us posted with how you are getting on. x


----------



## BradysMum

I am starting to doubt this month already. We have all the family coming over from NZ in the next few days, and I think we are going to be far too busy to get down to making a baby :(


----------



## Freyasmum

Yay!!! :yipee: Congratulations Polaris!! I'm so pleased for you! :yipee:
And thanks for all the info about your symptoms too - you're a star!


----------



## mamawannabe

Well that really is just sods law...... I do a test this morning, luckily using one of the cheap tests and within 5 mins of testing :witch:shows up. Oh well.... onto the next month and I can have a few drinkies tonight!!!


----------



## RaeRae

Congratulations Polaris!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!! Another one for Team Naughties LOL!!!

Freyasmum I had no symptoms. I thought I was coming on my period on sunday night. I was absolutely convinced. I just had a funny feeling down there. On the monday morning I just felt weird so I tested. I can't describe it. It's like when I woke up monday morning I knew.

So 1 - 11 dpo nothing. Did a FRER at 10dpo and got a :bfn:
12dpo - Started to feel like af was coming. Not so much cramps but little niggles down there.
13dpo - Woke up feeling queasy and starving at the same time. Felt weird so tested and got :bfp:
14dpo - Started to feel sick mostly in the evenings.
15dpo - Boobs starting to get sore especially around nipples
16dpo - Boobs seem to have doubled overnight
17dpo - Major major mood swings have kicked in
18dpo - Today - Lots of watery CM when I woke up this morning. Boobs are huge and I just feel pregnant.


----------



## topazicatzbet

congratulations polaris :happydance::happydance: at this rate there will be no one left in team naughties.


----------



## cazd

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

What fantastic news! How did you tell your man? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## polaris

cazd said:


> CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> What fantastic news! How did you tell your man? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I had been thinking about how to tell him, I didn't think he would get up till about 11.30 or so because he likes his lie-in on a Saturday. Anyway I left the chemist bag with the test in it on the table and I was out doing the gardening when he got up. He must have guessed what it was and opened the bag, he came out to the garden and said 'is that pregnancy test accurate?' and gave me a hug. It was such a lovely moment. Then he said 'shouldn't you be taking it easy?' LOL, I'm pregnant not an invalid! Sweet though that he wants to look after me already!


----------



## cazd

Oh wow! Have you made any plans to celebrate this weekend?


----------



## polaris

Wow RaeRae, our dates are really close together if you are 18 dpo today, I am 16 dpo today. 

And I seem to remember that you came off BCP at almost exactly the same time as me too - I took my last pill on 16th December 08 and I think you were similar?

So we are definitely bump buddies!!
Hope hope hope it goes well for us both!


----------



## cazd

OOOOhhhhh - you two!

I'm soooo jealous :mrgreen:


----------



## polaris

cazd said:


> Oh wow! Have you made any plans to celebrate this weekend?

We had already arranged to meet up with friends to go to a play this evening. It's going to be so hard to keep quiet about it as I just feel like telling everyone!! At least I have all you lot to share my news with! And it will be kind of exciting having a secret just the two of us!

OH has said that he's cooking me a nice dinner for before we go out too!


----------



## polaris

cazd said:


> OOOOhhhhh - you two!
> 
> I'm soooo jealous :mrgreen:

Well hopefully you won't be too far behind us!! 
Bring on the March :bfp:s for Team Naughties!!


----------



## cazd

I wish I could POAS now! 

Is anyone else in the Naugties 2WW convinced they're PG?
I wonder if this TTC might be sending me a little mad!


----------



## caitlenc

Oh Polaris, that is so amazing!!! :happydance::happydance:

Congratulations, and sending you tons of sticky vibes!!!

Well, girlies, I am on CD12, still waiting to O. If all goes as normal, I should be Oing thursday or Friday, so told DH to get his Baby Dancing shoes on for this week.

Here's to the rest of team naughties getting their :bfp:'s this month!!!!


----------



## Blondie

:happydance::happydance: congratulations Polaris :)

:happydance:Team Naughties is proving to be a pretty fertile bunch - hopefully I won't be the one dragging the grades down :rofl::rofl:

Well CD9 now and lots of watery cm this morning so heading into that fertile period. Will have to go and do an opk shortly to see if the lines are getting any stronger.


----------



## polaris

I've just realised that I need a new ticker!! 

Good luck to everyone coming up towards O and to anyone who is due to test.


----------



## Blondie

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Just been trying to explain to my DH about the differences in CM and how it's starting to look like a good time to :sex:

His reaction was pretty much one of horror :rofl::rofl: I don't think he can cope with the detailed workings of a woman - I did offer to show him the my beautiful cervix site so he would know what I was talking about but he didn't seem that interested :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I think as long as he gets to :sex: frequently that is all he wants to know.

Opk line was getting stronger today so think i will probably ovulate before Friday which is good news seeing as I'm away for the weekend and don't think DH is really likely to supply me with a takeaway supply :rofl::rofl:

Roll on the big O :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ToxicBunny

Hi, 
I started ttc the end of janurary, will be testing again on 3rd march, can i join your team?
Im pretty sure i may be pg, just got a feeling.


----------



## Butterfly1984

Wow Polaris, that is brilliant!:wohoo: Congratulations, I am sooooo jealous!!
Welcome ToxicBunny, hope you get your :bfp: on the 3rd, I am not going to test till :witch: is late so thats 13th, I'll probably give in earlier though! Might get my DH to hide my tests!!
Congrats again Polaris hope its a sticky bean
:hug:
x x x x x


----------



## Freyasmum

cazd said:


> I wish I could POAS now!
> 
> Is anyone else in the Naugties 2WW convinced they're PG?
> I wonder if this TTC might be sending me a little mad!

I'm with you on the POAS thing, but I wouldn't say I'm convinced at this point. Reading about Raerae and Polaris' symptoms and when they had them is giving me more hope though!
Man, I was so sure I was going to strike it lucky first time again. I don't want to think I'm pregnant because then it is just that bit more disappointing when the :witch: comes...
Of course, I'm only on my second cycle, so I've really got no cause to complain just yet!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## samzi

grats polaris and goodluck everyone who hasnt had their BFP yet. fx'd for you all! :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Congrats Polaris and welcome Toxic Bunny!!
Well, this morning I'm on CD36, no :witch: and a great big fat :bfn: again this morning. I just know that :witch: will arrive at the most crucial moment during our weekend away next weekend....:hissy::hissy::hissy:
How much longer do u all think I should wait before I g to the Drs????


----------



## polaris

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Congrats Polaris and welcome Toxic Bunny!!
> Well, this morning I'm on CD36, no :witch: and a great big fat :bfn: again this morning. I just know that :witch: will arrive at the most crucial moment during our weekend away next weekend....:hissy::hissy::hissy:
> How much longer do u all think I should wait before I g to the Drs????

Sorry to hear that the witch is playing tricks with you. Is your cycle normally regular? Or have you just come off BCP, it can take a while for your cycle to get back to normal. I would recommend temperature charting if you are not pregnant this month and your cycles are irregular. You will know when you have O'd and therefore know roughly when you should expect AF.


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies,

Well CD10 and think it won't be long until the big O now - got a strange achey feeling down there this morning and did an opk and it's stronger than yesterday. Got to make sure we catch the eggy this month as I want to be a graduate aswell :happydance::happydance::happydance: Pretty sure I will ovulate before friday before I go away for the weekend.

I think DH is starting to worry I'm becoming obsessive about this whole thing but I just want to do everything possible to make sure I get a :bfp: soon - surely thats not that freaky :)


----------



## polaris

Blondie said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Well CD10 and think it won't be long until the big O now - got a strange achey feeling down there this morning and did an opk and it's stronger than yesterday. Got to make sure we catch the eggy this month as I want to be a graduate aswell :happydance::happydance::happydance: Pretty sure I will ovulate before friday before I go away for the weekend.
> 
> I think DH is starting to worry I'm becoming obsessive about this whole thing but I just want to do everything possible to make sure I get a :bfp: soon - surely thats not that freaky :)

That's great that you think you will probably O before you go away for the weekend. Remember that spermies can live for a few days so BD in the lead up to O is also good.


----------



## RaeRae

I OV'd on CD14, that's the day I had progressively stronger positives on an OPK. I BD'd on day 13, 14 and 15 with pre-seed.


----------



## Blondie

polaris said:


> That's great that you think you will probably O before you go away for the weekend. Remember that spermies can live for a few days so BD in the lead up to O is also good.


:happydance::happydance: I've already told DH that we are going to be :sex: every night this week from tonight through until Thursday :rofl::rofl: - who says romance goes out of the window the minute you start trying to conceive. :sex: is now determined by lines on a stick and my CM :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Determined that by the time the egg is released this month it will be up against an army of :spermy: waiting for it :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## cazd

Ha! 

It becomes a mission doesn't it - to fill up as much as possible!


----------



## cazd

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Well, this morning I'm on CD36, no :witch: and a great big fat :bfn: again this morning. I just know that :witch: will arrive at the most crucial moment during our weekend away next weekend....:hissy::hissy::hissy:
> How much longer do u all think I should wait before I g to the Drs????

How longs your cycle normally?


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I have just noticed... PAGE 100!!!
I have no idea about my cycles now as I 'officially' finished on the depo injection last february, and af returned in January. I had hormone tests done last November which showed that I was o'ing, and OPK's said that I o'ed on CD10 (however they were only positive for that day, which sort of threw me then), so that works out that I'm 26 DPO. My cycles were never partularly regularly before the depo, but they were never over 37 days... 
I am beginning to think that I am in the wrong group :cry:
Thanks Polaris and Cazd (I got it right :happydance:) x


----------



## polaris

Mum2bewaiting said:


> I have just noticed... PAGE 100!!!
> I have no idea about my cycles now as I 'officially' finished on the depo injection last february, and af returned in January. I had hormone tests done last November which showed that I was o'ing, and OPK's said that I o'ed on CD10 (however they were only positive for that day, which sort of threw me then), so that works out that I'm 26 DPO. My cycles were never partularly regularly before the depo, but they were never over 37 days...
> I am beginning to think that I am in the wrong group :cry:
> Thanks Polaris and Cazd (I got it right :happydance:) x

That sounds quite stressful, I think I would go to doctor if you are 26 dpo and no sign of AF or BFP. At least hormone tests showed no problems. 
Good luck.
Polaris


----------



## pipkintyler

Omg Polaris, congratulations on your :bfp: I'm very pleased for you, bet your really happy xxx

I was wondering if anyone could help, I came off the pill in December after 10 years of being on it and I seem to have suddenly started having spots not big one's but loads of little ones around my chin and forehead, has anyone else had this, I used to get them when I was younger but im 32 and not happy about it all!!! Anyone else had this problem and have any advice????


----------



## topazicatzbet

yep im getting the spots too, dont you just love hormones


----------



## polaris

No advice sorry - the same thing happened to me after coming off the pill in December. I think your body just has to adjust to the hormonal changes. The good news is that they seem to be clearing up now that I've got my BFP. Just as well cos I'm really bad for picking at spots and making them worse (I was cursed by them as a teenager). I suppose it's good to know that your body is producing all the right hormones and getting back to normal after BCP.


----------



## polaris

PS. I hope no-one minds if I keep dropping by to see how you are all doing? I don't want to be thrown out of the TTC forums yet, LOL!


----------



## topazicatzbet

well now im fed up, im trying to concieve using a donor and im due to ovulate tom, i did AI today and was due to do it again tom but he has had to cancel, so i think my chances are pretty low this month now :cry::cry:


----------



## flowertot

CONGRATULATIONS POLARIS! :happydance:

Freyasmum - i had no symptoms at all with my first. i didn't test until i was 18dpo because i was sure i wasn't pregnant. got all the usual cramps on day af was due but it just didn't show up. i guess some people know as soon as they concieve and others don't have a clue until af is late. 

xx


----------



## caitlenc

Polaris, we want you to hang around...you :bfp:ers give us all hope! 

So, Ladies, I was at a baby shower today, and surrounded by women at my table who were preggers or just gave birth--it was soo depressing!! And all those baby clothes? And toys? Aaaaaarrrrrggggghhhhhhhh!!!!! :hissy::hissy:

Thanks, i feel better now....better go :sex: in an attempt to catch that eggie! :blush:


----------



## Butterfly1984

Oh Caitlenc keep smiling, it could be your baby shower next!!

FF has confirmed my O which I'm very happy about, :happydance: I am now 4dpo, this is my 1st month charting and only came off BCP in December so not 100% that my cycles are back on track yet. 

So just wondered when you think I should test?

Should I expect :witch: on about 14dpo?

:hug:
x x x x x


----------



## caitlenc

Yeah, between 14 and 16dpo is pretty standard for AF to show, Butterfly. Some ladies on here start testing daily at 9 or 10 dpo....I can't do that, the BFN's are too upsetting. I usually test around 12-14 dpo...

Hope you get that :bfp:!!


----------



## Blondie

I'd start testing at 1dpo but then again I'm just an addict :rofl::rofl:

I start with the opks the minute AF has gone and then post the big O it's straight onto the hpts :rofl::rofl::rofl: (Ok so that may be a bit of exaggeration - I usually try to wait until 10dpo :blush: )


----------



## bellazucca

Congratulations Polaris!!! That is wonderful news! :yipee:
Caitlenc-i had to endure the same pain a month ago. All these baby clothes and toys and such...Grrr!!! Did you get this question, "So, when do you plan on having children?" :hissy:


----------



## msmith

Have not had a chance to catch up on here. Just wanted to say congratulations Polaris!!!!!! That is fantastic news. Fingers crossed for the rest of us.
:hug:


----------



## RaeRae

Hi girls. 

Just to let you know I'm gonna take a break from the forum for a bit. I'm absolutely terrified that something is gonna happen and I think that reading too much on here isn't doing me any good. I'm gonna take a break for a while and hopefully I'll be back when I'm in my 2nd trimester or something.

I'll probably be in the chatroom now and then but I feel likeI need to take a break for a while. Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Blondie

RaeRae said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Just to let you know I'm gonna take a break from the forum for a bit. I'm absolutely terrified that something is gonna happen and I think that reading too much on here isn't doing me any good. I'm gonna take a break for a while and hopefully I'll be back when I'm in my 2nd trimester or something.
> 
> I'll probably be in the chatroom now and then but I feel likeI need to take a break for a while. Good luck everyone xx

Completely understand RaeRae - take care and sending you tons of :dust: :dust:

Hopefully see you back here soon :)


----------



## Butterfly1984

Good Luck Raerae,
:hug:
x x x x x


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> well now im fed up, im trying to concieve using a donor and im due to ovulate tom, i did AI today and was due to do it again tom but he has had to cancel, so i think my chances are pretty low this month now :cry::cry:

If you are due to Ov tomorrow and you sent some :spermy: up there today then you are still in with a good chance Topazicatz :) More likely to end up with a girl aswell so one more reason to be happy :rofl:

Don't worry honey :hug::hug:


----------



## Blondie

Oooh forgot to say I had a + opk this evening so looks like ovulation will be in the next couple of days hopefully :happydance::happydance:

We have planned :sex: for last night, tonight, tomorrow morning and every night until either opks have gone negative or I go away on Friday so going to be knackered by end of this week :rofl::rofl: But there is no way I am letting the eggie escape this time :rofl::rofl:


----------



## meemee

hey ladies!
ok so weird thing happened to me this morning, im on CD25, im usually a 29-30 day cycle , i had a positive opk on CD17 which i thought was kind of late? 
this was my first month doing opks :)
and so this morning i went to the loo and when i wiped there was a bit of pink on the paper...
im only 7DPO so i dont quite know whats going on?
any advice would be great!


----------



## caitlenc

Meemee--hope it's implantation bleeding!!! :happydance:

Bella-Thanks! Yup, got lots of those "when are you trying" questions...I will never ask that question of women again, I had no idea how it felt!! 

RaeRae--We'll miss you, but I totally understand. Hope everything goes well for you, and that we see you again when you're feeling better!! :hug:


----------



## Mork

Hey RaeRae, we will all be missing you, but unbderstand! See you soon xxx
:hug: & :dust:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Well, I'm off to see the nurse next monday about this rather long month.... we shall see what she thinks I should do....
Hows every1 else tonight? I have been at work all day so I type this and will have to find out tomorrow!!
Take care RaeRae :hugs:


----------



## bellazucca

Blondie said:


> Oooh forgot to say I had a + opk this evening so looks like ovulation will be in the next couple of days hopefully :happydance::happydance:
> 
> We have planned :sex: for last night, tonight, tomorrow morning and every night until either opks have gone negative or I go away on Friday so going to be knackered by end of this week :rofl::rofl: But there is no way I am letting the eggie escape this time :rofl::rofl:

Get it on Blondie!!! :rofl::rofl: Good luck to you!


----------



## Freyasmum

Take care, Raerae :hugs:

We will miss you, but I can certainly understand where you're coming from.
Take care of yourself and that baby.
xx


----------



## polaris

meemee said:


> hey ladies!
> ok so weird thing happened to me this morning, im on CD25, im usually a 29-30 day cycle , i had a positive opk on CD17 which i thought was kind of late?
> this was my first month doing opks :)
> and so this morning i went to the loo and when i wiped there was a bit of pink on the paper...
> im only 7DPO so i dont quite know whats going on?
> any advice would be great!

Ooh, that sounds really positive, i've heard OPKs can be positive in early pregnancy and I got very slight spotting at 7 dpo before getting my BFP!!
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Butterfly1984

caitlenc said:


> Yeah, between 14 and 16dpo is pretty standard for AF to show, Butterfly. Some ladies on here start testing daily at 9 or 10 dpo....I can't do that, the BFN's are too upsetting. I usually test around 12-14 dpo...
> 
> Hope you get that :bfp:!!

Ok, thank you, I'm going to try n resist till 14dpo but will probably crack at 10dpo!!!
:hug:
x x x x x


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies,

Well opk was nice and strong yesterday evening and not as strong this morning and my temp has gone up from 97.04 yesterday to 97.86 this morning so suspecting I may have ovulated yesterday but will see what this evenings opk says. After my plans for extra :sex: this morning I couldn't as I was a bit tender from last night :blush: But then again surely once a day is good enough anyway so I don't know why I'm having a panic about it :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Freyasmum

Looks like I'm out again this month :(


----------



## caitlenc

Oooh, sorry to hear that, Freyasmum!! Hang in there, and roll on:bfp: for next month, sweetie!!!!


----------



## bellazucca

I'm completely confused now. I had a small bit of spotting yesterday and the day before and now nothing. :witch: is due yesterday/today and all my af symptoms have disappeared. I've been running everyday so maybe she is delayed. Any thoughts ladies???


----------



## Blondie

Freyasmum said:


> Looks like I'm out again this month :(


Sorry to hear that Freyasmum - evil :witch: It doesn't get any easier to deal with does it.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Blondie

bellazucca said:


> I'm completely confused now. I had a small bit of spotting yesterday and the day before and now nothing. :witch: is due yesterday/today and all my af symptoms have disappeared. I've been running everyday so maybe she is delayed. Any thoughts ladies???

Oooh could it have been an implantation bleed? If :witch: doesn't arrive in next couple of days I'd get out that stick to pee on :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Well just got a negative opk (as in no line whatsoever), this mornings was fainter than last nights which was almost as strong as control line and my temp went up this morning so I'm suspecting I ovulated some time between last nights opk and this mornings (hopefully just as I was :sex: :rofl: )

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Looks like I ovulated with plenty of time to spare before I go away for the weekend :happydance::happydance:

Oooh will do another opk in the morning and if negative again then will consider myself on 1dpo and in the 2WW :dohh:


----------



## Freyasmum

Hi ladies. just thought I'd say hi and bump the thread up for you northern hemisphere ladies.
I've been feeling a bit down today. :witch: came last night...
It's good, in a way though. Seeing as I've only been off BCP since the end of December, it's nice that my cycle has been regular so far (both of them! :rofl:)

Have a good day, everyone. I'm off - just about falling asleep at the computer!
G'night :sleep:


----------



## Blondie

Sorry to hear :witch: has arrived Freyasmum. :(

Well been playing in FF and if my temp stays up tomorrow then it will confirm my ovulation for day before yesterday so I can class myself as 1dop today and another negative opk this morning so think the egg has popped now.

Just hope DH :spermy: managed to track it down ok :happydance:

2WW here I come - oh joy! :rofl:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

well, i am CD39,, no witch and got a big fat false positive this morning, backed up by 2 :bfn: as i was so shocked. i think i left it too long before binning it a nd got my hopes up :cry:
I have an appointment with the nurse on monday for some advice, but think will probably be told to wait it out :hissy: 
Hows every1 else this morning?


----------



## caitlenc

Good morning, Ladies!

Well, I'm on CD16 today, and got highs on my monitor the past two days, and the eggie popped up today!! We BD'd each high day, and DH is coming home early for some this afternoon...my plan is to do it today, tomorrow, and friday, just to make sure that lil' sucker is SURROUNDED! :rofl::rofl:

As I told my hubby, if we don't do it this month, it won't be for lack of trying! I jumped the poor guy when he got home last night...he didn't even have time to take his coat off, and I was already preseeded and ready! :blush: 

Bella, sounds like possible implantation bleeding to me, keep us posted!
Freyasmum, I know just how you feel. Hang in there sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Glad to see I'm not the only one using the ambush strategy Caitlenc :rofl:

Gosh it's quiet on this thread nowadays - is Team Naughties starting to die now we have people moving off into First tri :cry::cry:


----------



## topazicatzbet

dont think there are many of us left anymore, hopefully we will all be over in first tri soon.

well im very confused this cycle, my last cycles have been very regular, 32 days with ovulation on day 16, but this cycle im on cd 18 and still getting EWCM, i ve been taking EPO this cycle but stopped on cd15, wonder if its thrown my cycle out. 
if i havent ovulated yet then im def out this cycle.


----------



## Blondie

Well another temp rise this morning and FF have confirmed my ovulation date was CD11 so I'm on 3dpo now :rofl::rofl: Very early ovulation this month but the opks and FF seems to agree so hopefully done enough :sex: to cover all bases now :)

It aint over until the :witch: arrives Topazicatzbet - I hadn't realised until I started TTC just how amazing and complicated the female body is :) It may just be the case that the EPO has just given you loads more EWCM so you are noticing it lasting longer. 

Had a nightmare night last night, power cut, burglar alarm going off as battery in it was dead to be followed by police dog section arriving as someone had reported that they thought our house was being burgled :rofl::rofl::rofl: At least neighbourhood watch is alive and well in my village and we have a good emergency response time - within 15 minutes of alarm going off we have police and 2 dogs checking out the house :)


----------



## Butterfly1984

Haha, I had a nightmare too, I have had them for the past 3 nights but aparantly last night I was shouting 'get out' and scared my DH, think he thought I was chucking him out!!!!
I woke up feeling yucky, I have heartburn, nausea, a stuffy nose and a headache that keeps coming and going, I just want to get back in bed :sleep:
Hope everyones ok
:hug:
x x x x x


----------



## CocoDidi

hi everyone! I'm pretty new to this forum =) But it's so exciting to see everyone in the same boat! I actually started TTC in December, but witch arrived January 27th! :( We tried again in February on 2/4 2/6 2/8 2/10 2/12 2/14 and 2/15 due to my erratic cycle. My shortest cycle is 27 days and longest is 35 days. As of March 3 I was due based on my longest cycle!! But I keep getting BPN!! I don't have any symptoms though. I've used up so many tests I only have one left. I'll be saving it for this sunday -- my bday :) I hope to get a big surprise!!


----------



## Blondie

Butterfly1984 said:


> Haha, I had a nightmare too, I have had them for the past 3 nights but aparantly last night I was shouting 'get out' and scared my DH, think he thought I was chucking him out!!!!
> I woke up feeling yucky, I have heartburn, nausea, a stuffy nose and a headache that keeps coming and going, I just want to get back in bed :sleep:
> Hope everyones ok
> :hug:
> x x x x x

Ahh but mine wasn't a nightmare whilst I was asleep - it did actually happen :rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

Welcome Coco--wishing you tons of babydust!

Blondie, sounds like you had a rough night, but glad you have O'd! I had pains yesterday and lots of EWCM, which seems to be going away now, so think I o'ed. But will BD today and tomorrow, just in case.

It is definitely quieter on this board now...perhaps we should start a new thread? The Naughties Leftovers?? :rofl::rofl:

Alright, girlies, bring on those :bfp:'s!!!!


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> Welcome Coco--wishing you tons of babydust!
> 
> Blondie, sounds like you had a rough night, but glad you have O'd! I had pains yesterday and lots of EWCM, which seems to be going away now, so think I o'ed. But will BD today and tomorrow, just in case.
> 
> It is definitely quieter on this board now...perhaps we should start a new thread? The Naughties Leftovers?? :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Alright, girlies, bring on those :bfp:'s!!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl: I like the Naughties left overs

I have the feeling we will have a bumper crop of :bfp: this month :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Blondie said:


> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Coco--wishing you tons of babydust!
> 
> Blondie, sounds like you had a rough night, but glad you have O'd! I had pains yesterday and lots of EWCM, which seems to be going away now, so think I o'ed. But will BD today and tomorrow, just in case.
> 
> It is definitely quieter on this board now...perhaps we should start a new thread? The Naughties Leftovers?? :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Alright, girlies, bring on those :bfp:'s!!!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: I like the Naughties left overs
> 
> I have the feeling we will have a bumper crop of :bfp: this month :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


From your mouth to the Baby God's ears, Blondie!! Fingers Xed for all of us!! :hug:


----------



## Butterfly1984

Blondie said:


> Butterfly1984 said:
> 
> 
> Haha, I had a nightmare too, I have had them for the past 3 nights but aparantly last night I was shouting 'get out' and scared my DH, think he thought I was chucking him out!!!!
> I woke up feeling yucky, I have heartburn, nausea, a stuffy nose and a headache that keeps coming and going, I just want to get back in bed :sleep:
> Hope everyones ok
> :hug:
> x x x x x
> 
> Ahh but mine wasn't a nightmare whilst I was asleep - it did actually happen :rofl:Click to expand...

Oops, I shouldn't read things when I am 1/2 asleep!!!!:sleep:


----------



## seasaw

I am still around waiting for Sunday to come and go :witch: free.

Symptom spots:
No sore BB's ( usually kill for week before AF) but had big stab pains in them and hard sensitive nips. Normally no feeling in them.
Twinges
Appitite reduced.
Metal taste when drink water yuk.
Gagging at the smallest thing.
No Pmt ( normally I am evil lol )
No spots ( normally have a few big onesaround AF )
Creamy CM ( not sure what it should be like at 12 DPO but thought I would tell you all lol )

I am unofficially gonna test with FRER tomo but wil then test Monday if no :witch: also.

I have big PMA which is unusual for me.

:hug: and PMA vibes to all the left overs xx


----------



## Butterfly1984

Good luck seasaw!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ree

I've had no symptoms this month except tiredness and just done a test and got a very very faint :bfp: not sure whether to get too excited, af due tomorrow, test was an asda own brand and just done a internet 10miu and also got fain :bfp:


----------



## caitlenc

Ree, that sounds so promising!! Keep us posted!! :happydance::happydance:

Seasaw, your symptoms sound great! Hoping you get your :bfp:!!

Anyone else have the weird feeling that they might be the last left over? It's like being picked last for teams in gym class! :rofl::rofl::hissy:


----------



## pipkintyler

Hi All, I agree it's a shame that everyone is leaving us but also good as they are getting their :bfp:'s I wish I could get a :bfp: but I'm still having trouble with my cycle, as in not having one, I should of OV'd by now but looks like I'm going to have another unpredictable cycle length, it's really getting me down as I just want to get pregnant, I know I've only being trying since December and there are lots of ladies who have been trying a lot longer so perhaps I should get over myself, but I do so want a mini me. sorry for rambling. :hissy::hissy:


----------



## pipkintyler

CocoDidi said:


> hi everyone! I'm pretty new to this forum =) But it's so exciting to see everyone in the same boat! I actually started TTC in December, but witch arrived January 27th! :( We tried again in February on 2/4 2/6 2/8 2/10 2/12 2/14 and 2/15 due to my erratic cycle. My shortest cycle is 27 days and longest is 35 days. As of March 3 I was due based on my longest cycle!! But I keep getting BPN!! I don't have any symptoms though. I've used up so many tests I only have one left. I'll be saving it for this sunday -- my bday :) I hope to get a big surprise!!


Welcome CocoDidi, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you for Sunday.


----------



## pipkintyler

ree said:


> I've had no symptoms this month except tiredness and just done a test and got a very very faint :bfp: not sure whether to get too excited, af due tomorrow, test was an asda own brand and just done a internet 10miu and also got fain :bfp:

Sounds like you are preggers to me ree, perhaps do an early morning one tomorrow to confirm, fingers crossed


----------



## topazicatzbet

caitlenc said:


> Ree, that sounds so promising!! Keep us posted!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Seasaw, your symptoms sound great! Hoping you get your :bfp:!!
> 
> Anyone else have the weird feeling that they might be the last left over? It's like being picked last for teams in gym class! :rofl::rofl::hissy:

i think i ll take that spot seen as im not doing it the conventional way


----------



## pipkintyler

seasaw said:


> I am still around waiting for Sunday to come and go :witch: free.
> 
> Symptom spots:
> No sore BB's ( usually kill for week before AF) but had big stab pains in them and hard sensitive nips. Normally no feeling in them.
> Twinges
> Appitite reduced.
> Metal taste when drink water yuk.
> Gagging at the smallest thing.
> No Pmt ( normally I am evil lol )
> No spots ( normally have a few big onesaround AF )
> Creamy CM ( not sure what it should be like at 12 DPO but thought I would tell you all lol )
> 
> I am unofficially gonna test with FRER tomo but wil then test Monday if no :witch: also.
> 
> I have big PMA which is unusual for me.
> 
> :hug: and PMA vibes to all the left overs xx

Good luck to you seasaw would be great to get another :bfp: for Team Naughties


----------



## Freyasmum

My goodness there's been a lot going on around here.
Welcome CocoDidi! Don't know if anyone's told you this already, but you can get the team logo from page one of the thread - RaeRae put the link there. Good luck (and happy birthday) for Sunday!!
Seesaw - sounds like pretty positive symptoms to me! 
Ree - Sounds like :bfp: to me
You will all have to keep us posted!

Go Team Naughties Leftovers!!!
I'm picking me for last to go. It would serve me right for being so cocky about it when we first started TTC. Which seems so long ago, doesn't it? But really it's only been a couple of months.


----------



## Mork

Hey all! Haven't posted for a while, so thought it was about time I did!!!!
I love team naughties leftovers!!!!! We will get our BFP's soon! But hey, I expect to be last cause I was the one who started the original thread which Rae used to set up this one!!!!!
Good luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## ree

Well guys tested agin with a digi with conception indicator and got :bfp: with conception of 1-2 weeks!!! Fingers crossed this one sticks!!!


----------



## flowertot

Welcome CocoDidi

Congratulations Ree :wohoo:

Hello ladies, how you are all doing ok.

I have just entered the 2WW. Day 1 today. i have 2 HPT's in the house, a cheapy and a FRER. I just know i will end up using them before i should. it's so hard when you know you have got them!

I'm pretty sure we got lots of :sex: around the right time but is it true that your chances are still only 25%?? how depressing!


----------



## Freyasmum

ree said:


> Well guys tested agin with a digi with conception indicator and got :bfp: with conception of 1-2 weeks!!! Fingers crossed this one sticks!!!

:wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Another success for Team Naughties!


----------



## topazicatzbet

ree said:


> Well guys tested agin with a digi with conception indicator and got :bfp: with conception of 1-2 weeks!!! Fingers crossed this one sticks!!!

congratulations, another team naughties graduate


----------



## samzi

grats!!


----------



## Freyasmum

So I've been laughing at the 'leftovers' thing this morning. Was thinking about adding it to my signature... But should it be a whole new signature? Or something to tag on the end of Team Naughties? I was thinking a 'tag' would be best, that way leftovers from other groups could use it too?
What do you think?


----------



## polaris

Congratulations Ree! You can't argue with a digi!!! See you over in First Tri!! We have a Naughties thread over there that you are very welcome to join.


----------



## Butterfly1984

Congratulations ree, hope its a sticky bean!!!
I had a dip below my coverline today, I'm 8dpo, so really hoping its an implantation dip!
Lets hope for March:bfp:s for all the Naughties Leftovers!!!!!
:hug:
x x x x x


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies :) How are all my lovely leftovers today? :rofl::rofl:

Well 4dpo and resisting the urge ot POAS - though I'm away for the next 2 nights on a hen weekend so at least I will be away from temptation :rofl::rofl:

Seesaw - sounds very promising - fingers x'd for a :bfp: for you this month.

Ree - Congratulations on your :bfp: :happydance: :dust:

Freyasmum - I'm not good at setting up new sigs so if anyone is feel free to go ahead.

Another thought is should we start a new Team Naughties left overs thread as RaeRae is taking a break and so won't be updating the front page anymore (I assume) for all our :bfp: and :witch: announcements.

As for the last to be picked - it WILL of course be ME as all my life I've been the last one to get picked for anything :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

a new thread could be a good idea, i like looking at the first post to see who is due to test


----------



## caitlenc

I'm all for a new thread, and a "leftovers" tag!! Unfortunately, I'm kind of inept at setting this stuff up...anyone up to taking over for RaeRae?

Congrats Ree!!! This Team Naughties is rockin' the :bfp:'s! Happy and healthy 9 months to you! :happydance::happydance::hugs:

I am 2dpo, so officially in the endless tww...my plan to surround my eggie with tons of lil' spermies was fulfilled, and in the tradition of PMA, I am thoroughly convinced that I am preggo! I am choosing to believe that we did it this time...and if we didn't, it wasn't for lack of trying! (Gosh, I'm tired...can you girls say 'Jelly Legs'?):rofl::rofl:

Hope all my leftover ladies have a fab day!!


----------



## Blondie

I would start a new thread but I'm going to be away for the next few days so probably not the best start to it - though I'm tempted in case RaeRae's :bfp: luck rubs off onto me :happydance:


----------



## samzi

goodluck girlies!!


----------



## Blondie

What do we think of this?

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt3053824fltt.gif


----------



## caitlenc

Looks Fabulous! Thanks, Blondie!


----------



## Blondie

OK new thread is up and running. I'm away for the weekend but will update first page with everyones dates as soon as I get back. See you in the leftovers ladies :happydance::happydance::happydance::rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

Ummmm....now, how do I get it into my siggie?? :help:


----------



## Blondie

[**url=https://www.familylobby.com][img**]https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt3053824fltt.gif[/img**][/url**]

OK copy and paste the above text into your sig and then delete all the **'s there are 8 in total so make sure you delete them all


----------



## Blondie

I could probably have made it easier but I'm a technoblonde


----------



## caitlenc

Thank you! See you in the new thread!


----------



## Daisydo

:hi: im in team shamrock :shhh: but would like to know if you girls are also march testers?? (probably) what does it take to join your team here as well?? :hugs: I dont temp or chart or anything so i dont know EXACTLY when i O'd except for the O pain!!:blush: but using first day of AF im on CD20 and plan to test on 14th ( did one already today and :bfn: ) anyhow babydust to alll and let the :bfp:'s rub off!!!:happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Daisydo, come on over!! We have a new thread under Team Naughties Leftovers, because so many of our original girls got their :bfp:'s! We definitely need some fresh blood over here, so please join us! 

Our siggie link is:

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt3053824fltt.gif

Welcome! :hugs:


----------



## meemee

my body is so confusing!
so i had spotting at 7DPO and now im 12DPO and yesterday morning i had a bit of spotting again which ofcourse i thought was the :witch: but i havent had anything since! not quite sure whats going on because this hasnt happened before!
its sooo hard not to get my hopes up though :)
trying to keep up the PMA still!


----------



## Eternal

i got my bfp ... good luck to everyone still trying, hope you get your bfp soon, as for us who have, good luck, wishing us all very healthy pregnancies x x x


----------

